#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-21
<nigelb> morning
<duanedesign> morning all
<pleia2> evening, duanedesign
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> anyone seen ircanswers.com?
<nigelb> neat
 * duanedesign nods
<nigelb> basically generating ad revenue through some good progamming work.
<duanedesign> i just found an answer to a question from that site
<nigelb> I like the idea :)
<duanedesign> looks like it queues in on ?
<nigelb> looks like it works of irclogs.ubuntu.com
<nigelb> Its not hard to run an irssi session and get it working that way.
<duanedesign> they kinda overdid it with the Google ads though
<duanedesign> 4 google ad windows per page
<duanedesign> plus a banner ad
<duanedesign> .25
<duanedesign> ahh
<nigelb> yeah, that's what I'm a bit irritated about.
<kim0> Morning everyone
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> anyone with an ati card care to give an opinion about a wiki page?
<dholbach> good morning
<duanedesign> o/
<kim0> o/
<dpm> good morning all
<duanedesign> .28
<duanedesign> ugh
<kim0> what's the .28 ? :)
<duanedesign> supposed to be /28
<duanedesign> to change windows in irrsi :P
<kim0> ah hehe
<duanedesign> still dark here and I am bad at typing :)
<kim0> :)
<kim0> Illuminated kbs ftw :)
<dholbach> hey kim0, duanedesign, dpm
<duanedesign> +1
<kim0> dholbach: howdy
<duanedesign> i was just showing nigel this site i found this morning http://ircanswers.com/
<dpm> hey dholbach and all :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: you had that bug  where you got the blank question while apport was collecting info
<duanedesign> nigelb: for a kernel bug. Did you ever find anything out about that?
<nigelb> duanedesign: don't know about tat
<duanedesign> kk
<nigelb> duanedesign: but if you need some help in apport, feel free to poke :)
<jcastro> akgraner: ping
<akgraner> jcastro, pong
<jcastro> hey how is the new castle?
<akgraner> awesome...:-)
<akgraner> still need curtains and a desks for the offices but we are getting there :-)
<akgraner> you all are invited to stop by and visit if you are ever in NC
<akgraner> no to tell some more people about kim0 's cloud days :-)
<kim0> akgraner: hehe :D
<akgraner> I upgraded to Natty and well I set the classic desktop back...but I kept unity on my netbook
<akgraner> not sure how I feel about using Unity but I like how it looks :-)
<akgraner> grrr I can't get qwibber to open - it keeps closing unexpectedly now :-(
<popey> akgraner: broken for me too
<popey> bug filed
<akgraner> looks like I was stuck in some kind of loop
<popey> yeah
<popey> have you unwedged it?
<akgraner> load meter was pegged...and it finally opened
<akgraner> yep it finally opened for me now I am going to see if I can post anything
<popey> BAH!
<akgraner> could be I just got lucky too
<popey> bug 736848
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 736848 in gwibber "gwibber crashed with DBusException in call_blocking(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/736848
<akgraner> hmmm...I need to find aout exactly where the issues was at and file a bug b/c I just closed qwibber and tried to reopen it and got "gwibber crasher unexpectedly" again
<dholbach> jono, enjoy the recording
 * nigelb wavse
<nigelb> waves even
<nigelb> today is a fail day.  sigh.
<jono> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> jono, I had nothing to discuss for our call anyway ;-)
<jcastro> MORE BASS.
<jcastro> "I don't know, I just feel like the bass is taking away from the vocals"
 * dholbach gets back to presentation material
<jono> dholbach, cool :-)
<akgraner> jcastro, no needs more cowbell ;-)
<nigelb> so are we getting the gong for lightning talks this time?
<akgraner> we really need a gong...wonder if rackspace will let us borrow theirs?
<akgraner> they have one in their Austin office
<nigelb> jcastro: ^^
<nigelb> ask soren to pick it up his way :P
<jcastro> if someone brings a gong
<jcastro> I will use it
<akgraner> if not we can give jcastro the cowbell to use
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> give the bell to the person doing the talk
<akgraner> I have cowbell on the brain today.../me goes back to work on that note and returns everyone to their regularly scheduled channel chat :-P
<jcastro> woo
<nigelb> I wonder if we should try lighting talks for uadw too.
<jcastro> AlanBell: something I am just noticing now
<jcastro> is how unideal the new wiki skin is with tables: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses/Ideas
<nigelb> jcastro: its missing css for the tables
<nigelb> we can submit a patch for it if you'd like
<jcastro> sure, but it's no big deal
<jcastro> would be nice though!
<nigelb> (well, they actually removed the table borders, we can put it right back)
<AlanBell> yeah, that can be fixed
<AlanBell> that was broken in the last version too, someone really doesn't like table borders
<nigelb> AlanBell: you need to find the desingers and give them a heart to heart talk ;)
<nigelb> especially about fluid layouts
<AlanBell> heh
<AlanBell> I think they know my views on that
<nigelb> jcastro: ^^ if we arrange that, there will be nor more design issues like /ever/ :-P
<jcastro> well
<jcastro> assuming we had a meeting on the wiki
<jcastro> and I was in it
<jcastro> I would say "I don't know why we bother fixing the default skin, everyone who uses GOOGLE ends up using an edubuntu skin ANYWAY."
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> true!
<jcastro> greatest irony, Canonical unable to use a canonical tag
<AlanBell> yup :)
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> dpm: ping?
<AlanBell> I was coding up a fix for that in the old skin
<dpm> hey nigelb
<nigelb> dpm: hey, I'm trying to coordiate that UGJ set of classroom sessions
<dpm> cool
<nigelb> dpm: would you be interested in a translations session on monday 28th, or can you recommend someone who could possibly do it?
<dpm> nigelb, yeah, I'd be up for it. What times are you thinking of?
<nigelb> dpm: 1600 UTC?
<nigelb> or 1700 UTC if you want
<dpm> nigelb, 16:00 UTC sounds great
<nigelb> awesome thanks :)
<nigelb> dpm: what should I title your talk as? "How to start helping with translations"?
<dpm> nigelb, yeah, or "How to run a translations jam", depending on what the general topic for the sessions is
<nigelb> the general topic is how to rock UGJ :)
<dpm> nigelb, yeah, whichever fits in best, "How to start helping with translations" sounds good
<nigelb> dpm: :)
<dpm> doctormo, around? Would you be up for a session on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek?
<doctormo> dpm: What would you want tought?
<akgraner> kim0, what's the hashtag for Ubuntu Cloud Days? UCD?
<kim0> akgraner: yep
<nigelb> akgraner: #kim0onthecloud :P
<kim0> oh nooo :)
<dpm> doctormo, what about something along the lines of "Ground Control + Launchpad: Application Development Made Easy"? What do you think?
<akgraner> k thanks!
<kim0> thank you!
<nigelb> dpm: if you can't fill the last session on last day
<nigelb> dpm: I can organize a set of lightning talks :)
<doctormo> dpm: Sounds like a good idea, I'll check my calednar and get back to you tomorrow?
<dpm> doctormo, sure, thanks!
<dpm> nigelb, sounds great, do you want to add it as a suggestion to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Prep?
<nigelb> yup, will do
<dpm> doctormo, btw, http://ground-control.org/ seems to be down
 * nigelb stabs the wiki
<doctormo> dpm: Seems to work here, are you in india?
<nigelb> lol
<dpm> doctormo, worse (internetwise): in Spain
<doctormo> nigelb: Can you access ground-control.org?
<nigelb> doctormo: YES! India fares good :P
<doctormo> dpm: Can you send me a route log? Would be interested in seeing where is failing.
<dpm> doctormo, if you tell me how to, I'll be happy to do it :)
<popey> dpm: mtr ground-control.org
<popey> (site works for me in the UK btw)
<dholbach> I'll call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
 * nigelb hugs dholbach :)
<nigelb> dpm: is it possible that I can bump you to 1700 instead of 1600?
<nigelb> popey: poke
<nigelb> popey: (yes, I'm going to ask you for an IRC session :P)
<popey> heh
<popey> about what?
<nigelb> "How the ubuntu-uk does it - ubuntu global jam"
<nigelb> popey: ^^
<popey> never been to one :D
<nigelb> darn :p
<popey> so I _may_ not be the best person to ask :)
<popey> but fire away with other ideas :D
<nigelb> I have only 2 more topics to fill
<nigelb> one about triaging bugs
<nigelb> and one from someone who's hosted/been to one:)
<popey> \o/ off the hook
<nigelb> Is it too early for a release party session? ;)
<dpm> popey, thanks for the tip
<popey> np
<dpm> doctormo, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/583413/
<nigelb> doctormo!
<dpm> nigelb, I'd prefer 1600 if possible, or perhaps earlier?
<nigelb> dpm: np, then, I'll fill people and make it bigger :)
 * nigelb pokes AlanBell 
<AlanBell> o/
<nigelb> AlanBell: would you like to talk about 'how ubuntu-uk does it - UGJ' ?
<AlanBell> um, we kind of haven't really
<AlanBell> we do plan to do one
<nigelb> oh noes.
<AlanBell> not sure what we are going to do for it exactly
<nigelb> hehe, same here
<nigelb> I figured there'd be a lot of people in that situation and we're having a bunch of sessions for that ;)
 * nigelb looks at loco.ubuntu.com
<nigelb> bah, no paultag.
<paultag> what's up nigelb
<akgraner> popey, looks like I will be filing a big after all - gwibber opens and it looks like it posts updates but it's a trick :-(  it posts nothing
<akgraner> s/big/bug
<mhall119> akgraner: which network?
<mhall119> oh, you posted that hours ago...
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-22
<nigelb> mornin
<duanedesign> /1/4
<nigelb> duanedesign: 0.25 :P
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> I am sooooo bad about that
<nigelb> yeah, I wrose
<duanedesign> i do that at least twice a day
<duanedesign> or
<nigelb> I once interrupted a cc or dmb meeting
<duanedesign> .33
<duanedesign> haha
<nigelb> I genearlly get g33 because I forget to press ctrl + g
<duanedesign> sorry i dropped out of our conversatipon yesterday
<duanedesign> i had a problem with a patch submitted by a project contributor. Then i also had another dev FG mentee wanting a merge proposal done :P
<duanedesign> we are getting a bunch of people interested in develplop
<duanedesign> ment. Really need to get better organized on our processes for the Dev FG in Beginners Team
<duanedesign> I think that could help us handle more people, easier
<duanedesign> nigelb: you know who jsjgruber is?
<kim0> Morning o/
<nigelb> duanedesign: nope
<nigelb> hola kim0 ::)
<kim0> nigelb: hey man  :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: kk. was just testing a bug fix proposed for Lernid
<duanedesign> brb, reboot
<kim0> Daviey: shall we edit your session to be called puppet ?
<kim0> nigelb: say that here :)
<nigelb> kim0: I guess Daviey's mind needs some make up :P
<nigelb> (still)
<nigelb> kim0: :D
<kim0> hehe lol .. yeah
<kim0> I think he's going with puppet
<kim0> but I guess he's not awake yet
<kim0> nigelb: He's all yours once he's up :D
<nigelb> 8:15 might be too early for the kind of bed times we all maintain :P
<kim0> hehe :)
<kim0> I've been planning on waking up at 6:00 for about a year now .. still not able to pull that off
<nigelb> I've given up on anthing before 7.
<nigelb> Can't sleep at 2 and wake before 7, no point.
<nigelb> kim0: Calender updated (http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html)
<kim0> woohoo :)
<dholbach> good morning
<kim0> dholbach: morning
<dholbach> hey kim0
<kim0> hey :0
<kim0> oh little short on the shift key :)
<duanedesign> this branch fixes lernid so it runs on Natty. FWIW lp:~jsjgruber/lernid/lernid.fix716937
<nigelb> ahoy dholbach :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<nigelb> duanedesign: sadly, the last 2 commits have been from jorge, not fromthe actual maintainer :|
<nigelb> hey dpm :)
<dpm> hey nigelb
<dpm> hey all, good morning!
<kim0> dpm: howdy :)
<dpm> hey kim0!
<duanedesign> dholbach: ping
<dholbach> duanedesign, pong
<duanedesign> hello dholbach
<dholbach> heya
<duanedesign> dholbach: had a question
<dholbach> sure
<duanedesign> dholbach: trying to help someone in #ubuntu-app-devel.
<duanedesign> Hi! I'm one of the developers of EdytorNC-program. We'd like to get it included in Ubuntu. In packaging guidelines there are instructions to package  upstream source release, but is it ok to add packaging information to source release itself?
<dholbach> it's not necessary
<dholbach> it's better to do that just in the distro
<duanedesign> i was not sure what the status quo was
<duanedesign> okies
<dholbach> as it easily gets out of sync
<dholbach> better not bother :)
<duanedesign> great! thank you
<dholbach> no worries
<huats> morning everyone !
<dholbach> party! it's ara's birthday!
<nigelb> oh, ara: HAPPY BIRTHDAY :)
<Pendulum> happy birthday ara!
<ara> thanks all!
<duanedesign> ♪♪ happy birthday to you ♪♪ happy birthday to you ♪♪  happy birthday ara ♪♪ happy birthday to you ♪♪
<ara> duanedesign, thanks :)
<duanedesign> :) I heep those notes in a tomboy note for just such occasions :)
<popey> hahah
<popey> i often wonder how people pluck these random Unicode chars out
<duanedesign> what is funny nhandler has a script that reads highlights in irc. So it kind of sung it to him
<popey> well, not often :)
<duanedesign> Pendulum: hello. you have a second?
<Pendulum> duanedesign: sure
<kim0> ara: oh Happy B-day :)
<jcastro> JFo: bring your knife
 * JFo gets his knife
<mhall119> that sounds like trouble
<Pendulum> that sounds like fun
<JFo> heh
<mhall119> you have an interesting definition of 'fun'
<mhall119> oddly, when I read that, I instantly pictured JFo giving himself a haircut with the knife
<JFo> hah!
<JFo> I do keep em sharp
<jono> dpm, about ready?
<dpm> jono, all set
<dpm> jono, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<dpm> jono_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<Technoviking> popey: what was that vnc type screen viewing software you were using for support awhile back?
<popey> Technoviking: vnc :)
<popey> Technoviking: i have setup ssh keys to my mums house, so there is no vnc exposed to the world
<popey> I just typed this:-
<popey> vncviewer -via mumspubliciphostnamething localhost
<popey> that ssh's to my mums box and a vnc window appears
<popey> MAGIC!
<popey> (the -via uses ssh)
<Technoviking> popey: thought there are a different remote viewer you were using
<popey> i use that one mostly
<jcastro> cjohnston: where's that bug you filed about not showing partitions on the launcher?
<cjohnston> someone duped it
<cjohnston> one sec
<cjohnston> compiz hasnt been playing well with me the last few days
<jcastro> it was hell all weekend or me
<cjohnston> im still having issues today
<cjohnston> bug 711033
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 711033 in unity "Add the ability to remove mounted drives from the Unity launcher (dup-of: 713423)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711033
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 713423 in unity "Unity launcher gets cluttered when having multiple partitions and/or external volumes attached" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713423
<cjohnston> just crashed again
<jcastro> 2d ftw.
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> how do i switch
<popey> cjohnston: http://popey.me/haHkMc
<popey> :)
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> 2d not as pretty
<cjohnston> lol
<popey> :)
<popey> fancy that!
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<popey> o/
 * popey tickles dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs you all
<jcastro> jono: got a sec for WP help?
<jcastro> it is totally nonobvious to me how to change the Schedule link to the right one on uds.ubuntu.com
<jcastro> jono: nevermind, found it!
<jcastro> had to create a new menu thing
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<jcastro> still, nonobvious!
<Technoviking> UDS blueprints are open
<Technoviking> Are UDS blueprints open (sorry 5th hour of meetings, getting loopy)?
<jcastro> I don't think they're ever really closed
<jcastro> I think you can just submit
<jcastro> jono: vandine has packaged that lens, any chance you're on amd64?
<jono> jcastro, cool - nope, on x86
<jcastro> k I might have a PPA for you later
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> why after being up for 30 hours straight can I not sleep for more than 3 hours :(
<czajkowski> does unity just lock up for anyone else for no reason what so ever
<paultag> *cough* fluxbox *cough*
<czajkowski> third time today I've had to hard reboot and always different things running :(
<jcastro> can anyone get to omgubuntu.co.uk?
<czajkowski> I tend to avoid any site with omgubuntu but will check jcastro
<jcastro> hah
<czajkowski> jcastro: seems to be rather slow
<czajkowski> nope nothing loaded
<IdleOne> not loading here either
<IdleOne> oh wait
<IdleOne> yes
<IdleOne> slow but it loaded
<mhall119> czajkowski: unity does that on eme
<mhall119> on me
<mhall119> jcastro: why the name change from places to lenses?
<jcastro> no clue
<mhall119> not that I think it's bad, just wondering why
<mhall119> I'm still trying to think of a useful place/lense
<jcastro> mhall119: dude, google docs!
<jcastro> launchpad!
<jcastro> mhall119: and I've sorted out how to package via kenvandine, so I can ppa up python places
<mhall119> google docs I can see
<mhall119> not sure on launchpad
<jcastro> yeah, if you want to do one that people will use, docs ftw.
<nigelb> Hello 4 am, nice to see you from this end
<nigelb> Morning btw
<jcastro> jono: ALRIGHT. Ready to try this badboy?
<jcastro> who else is on 11.04?
<jono> jcastro, sure
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/~askubuntu-tools/+archive/ppa/
<jcastro> add the ppa, install it
<nigelb> oh,neat!
<jcastro> and then either logout or restart unity with a "unity --replace" in the terminal
<jcastro> jono: you'll need to be up to date, there was a libdee update today we need
<jono> jcastro, I upgraded today
<jcastro> good, you should be fine
<jcastro> jono: when you restart unity you should see the icon on your launcher
<jono> jcastro, what package to install?
<jcastro> unity-place-askubuntu
<jcastro> jono: ^
<jono> ok brb
<jcastro> .... and ... ?
 * jcastro drum rolls
<jono> jcastro, doesnt work
 * jcastro points head into the wall
<jono> brb
<jono> sorry jcastro, no luck here
<jcastro> ugh so close
<jcastro> I can feel it
<jcastro> ok, ken's EODed and this is beyond my skill level
<jcastro> I guess tomorrow will be the day
<jcastro> jono: can you try one thing for me
<jcastro> go into /usr/share/unity/places
<jcastro> and do a ./unity-askubuntu-daemon
<jcastro> and tell me what happens
<jcastro> http://paste.ubuntu.com/584030/
<jono> it isnt in there jcastro
<jcastro> tell me if you see that
<jono> I see askubuntu.place
<jcastro> what's in there? anything related to the place?
<jcastro> but not daemon thing?
<jono> nope
<jcastro> ok, that's a packaging bug. Whew.
<jcastro> at least it's not my fault.
<jono> np
<jcastro> I'll ask ken to check it tomorrow
<jono> why would it be your fault?
<jcastro> I'm doing the recipe and stuff
<jcastro> and he "dbussed" it basically
<jcastro> the first cut you had to run the place by hand
<jcastro> now it does like dbus activation or something
<jcastro> so that it just runs when unity runs instead of you having to manually run the place
<jcastro> which is handy when you're messing with it, but not friendly when you want users to mess with it
<jono> cool
<nigelb> jcastro: I could use some help :)
<nigelb> with spreading the word out for the UGJ series of classroom sessions
<nigelb> so far, I'm short of 1 instructor and 1 confirmation, I'll put up a post after I get those two.
<nigelb> uhm, all confirmed :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-23
<nigelb> where're all the creative minds
<nigelb> jcastro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UGJDay :)
<head_victim> nigelb: nice lineup
<nigelb> head_victim: :)
<dholbach> good morning
<duanedesign> o/
<nigelb> morning dholbach :)
<nigelb> dholbach: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJamBootcamp :)
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> nigelb, NICE
<nigelb> dholbach: :)
<nigelb> morning ara :)
<ara> morning nigelb
<kim0> Morning
<kim0> dholbach: nigelb ara o/
<dholbach> hey kim0
<nigelb> hey kim0
<kim0> Enjoying nice sun rays everywhere :)
 * kim0 remembers "Sun" ray product .. Awesome name if u ask me
<nigelb> hola kim0 :)
<nigelb> mornign dpm :)
<kim0> dpm: howdy
<dpm> morning kim0, morning nigelb!
<czajkowski> akgraner: want new AW 03 ?
<duanedesign> dholbach: is the mindmap you used during UDS-N packaging sessions on line anywhere? It was the one you used to show all the different areas of Ubutnu Dev.
<dholbach> hang on
<dholbach> duanedesign, http://people.canonical.com/~dholbach/Things%20to%20learn.png
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> thank you
<dholbach> de nada
<duanedesign> dholbach: in the last few weeks we have had in increase in the number of people signing up for the Beginners Team who are interested in development
<dholbach> nice
<dholbach> we need to talk about screencasts :)
<duanedesign> dholbach: We need more mentors experienced in Ubuntu Development
<dholbach> mentoring is a hard topic
<dholbach> mostly everyone who does development is busy doing development
<duanedesign> right
<dholbach> you can talk to huats about that
<duanedesign> ok, thank you
<huats> i am here :)
<duanedesign> hello huats
<huats> Hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> huats: i was just mentioning to daniel that the Beginners Team has had an increase in the number of people interested in Ubuntu Development
<huats> duanedesign, I can imagine that !
<huats> duanedesign, currently the mentoring effort is almost stopped
<duanedesign> huats: i am worried that we do not have enough mentors to help these people
<huats> I have try several times to restart it
<huats> but without success so far...
<huats> it is the main problem...
<duanedesign> we have been working with the bug squad to better integrate the Beginners Team with their existing mentoring efforts. More or less unifying the two.
<duanedesign> huats: do you think a similar process with the MOTU mentoring program could help?
<huats> duanedesign, why ot
<huats> at least we could try it...
 * duanedesign nods
<duanedesign> dholbach: we need to get busy on some screencasts :)
<popey> \o/
<duanedesign> dholbach: i noticed you added to the packaging guide
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> my first sttempt got derailed with some problems I had with testdrive
<duanedesign> huats: ok if i email you about the mentoring?
<huats> sure duanedesign
<duanedesign> sounds great, thanks
<dholbach> duanedesign, we do
<dholbach> duanedesign, which topics do you think we should cover first?
<duanedesign> dholbach: i was thinking. Getting set-up and Finding opportunities for the first one
<dholbach> duanedesign, what about the "general introduction to ubuntu development"? it'd be more a video than a screencast, but how do you feel about it?
<duanedesign> dholbach: that would be cool if we could make some nice graphics.
<dholbach> hum, how do we best do that?
<duanedesign> dholbach: i have not made any animations on Linux. I have made plenty for work using flash(though I would want to use opensource software)
<jcastro> dholbach: I need a good picture of dylan mccall, do you have anything embarrassing?
<dholbach> duanedesign, another option would be to DO a screencast, but show a presentation in libreoffice
<nigelb> I have to tweet that one :P
<dholbach> jcastro, just a sec
<duanedesign> dholbach: yes that would probably be good way to handle it
<dholbach> duanedesign, ok, I'm happy to work on that one as I'm working on presentation material anyway
<dholbach> duanedesign, shall we start a thread about the others ones to come up with "scripts" for the videocasts?
<duanedesign> dholbach: some input on the seperating of the contents into managable chunks would be helpful
<dholbach> great
<dholbach> there's a ubuntu-screencasts mailing list right?
<popey> there is
<duanedesign> dholbach: maybe once we start getting more specific with creating a script it will be more obvious
<dholbach> I'm happy to start the conversation
<duanedesign> sounds good
<dholbach> so is it ubuntu-screencasts@lists.u.c?
<duanedesign> Ubuntu-screencasts@lists.ubuntu.com
<duanedesign> :P
 * dholbach nods
<duanedesign> i guess a simple yes would have worked
<dholbach> on it
<duanedesign> :)
<jcastro> dholbach: we have a call today right?
<dholbach> jcastro, 7m, no?
<dholbach> duanedesign, sent
<dholbach> duanedesign, I'll let you know once I'm done with the presentation material
<dholbach> hey Guest31382
<jono_> dholbach, kim0, jcastro, dpm all set?
<dholbach> yep
<jcastro> yeah!
<dpm> yep!
<jono_> one sec
<kim0> yeah
<kim0> jono_: hey
<jcastro> jono_: you'll have a new dee in 11.04 in about an hour, when you get that, upgrade, log out/in, and the lens should work
<jono_> jcastro, ok
<jono_> cool
<jcastro> "unity" in a terminal will also work, it just restarts unity
<jcastro> if you don't want to lose work, etc.
<jcastro> <--- off to lunch now
<czajkowski> jcastro: can you fix the issue I have where unity just freezes :(
<popey> czajkowski: see your sound bug updated?
<jcastro> czajkowski: the new compiz upload should fix that
<jcastro> czajkowski: let me guess, crashing all weekend?
<jono_> jcastro, compiz has been held back for a few days
<jono_> is that normal?
<jcastro> it was held back until last night
<jcastro> but it all needs to rebuild again
<jono_> ok cool
<jcastro> which will trigger another unity rebuild probably
<jcastro> so basically today is like a thursday, all new things
<jcastro> queue is about an hour on the builders, so say .... 3 hours or so before it's all sorted?
<jcastro> <--- ok lunch for real now
<popey> BARK BARK JCASTRO BARK BARK HELLO!
<popey> (only did that to see if I could get you back to the keyboard away from your lunch)
<popey>  /nick evilpopey
<jono> jcastro, so new unity today?
<czajkowski> popey: no....
<czajkowski> jcastro: it's been like this since I installed it over a week ago. will do some updates and see if it imporoves
<popey> czajkowski: there's been a comment on your bug
<popey> today
<czajkowski> popey: got a link.. please :(
<popey> sure
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/734427
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 734427 in alsa-driver "[Realtek ALC660-VD] upgrade from Maverick to Natty causes loss of sound" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<popey> pasuspender -- speaker-test -D plughw:Intel -c 2 -t sine
<popey> wants you to run that
<czajkowski> aye wqill do that tonight
<czajkowski> popey: thanks
<popey> np
<czajkowski> the really annoying thing I find in natty atm is when I got to power down I keep hitting the other button where shut down used to be
<czajkowski> and also my default browser has changed to FF
<mhall119> change it back
<czajkowski> I shouldnt have to on an upgrade it should go changing my defaults >:(
<czajkowski> mhall119: but yes will have to
<mhall119> I think it's something with the new FF4 package, I've seen others complain about it too
<mhall119> possibly someone, in their haste to package it as soon as possible, didn't take it into account
<jcastro> jono: it's just a rebuild
<jono> jcastro, ok cool
<jcastro> jono: when they upload a new compiz there's some ABI thing or something C++ blah blah
<jono> so not pulling from trunk?
<jcastro> it makes me head spin
<jcastro> not until thursday
<jcastro> but it's the same as thursday as in "your entire desktop will get upgraded today"
<jono> np
<jcastro> so I went to the farmer's market to get a salad
<jcastro> because I want to eat healthier
<jcastro> http://www.mini-babybel.com/
<jcastro> but I just had to have these so I bought a bag.
<jcastro> anyway cheese is amazing, that's all I have to add
<popey> we have those in our fridge
<popey> and usually it falls to me to construct a small man out of the wax once the cheese is eaten
<popey> we had cheese for tea last night. just got a round of brie, put it in the oven (in its bamboo pot and some foil) and baked it for 30 mins ish
<popey> then oozed it all over crackers
<popey> \o/ cheese
<AlanBell> nom
<dholbach> alrightie - I'll call it a day - see you all tomorrow - HUGS!
<kim0> UCD rocking with 220 attendees .. lovely :)
 * dholbach hugs kim0
<dholbach> good work!
 * kim0 hugs dholbach  back
<kim0> Thanks everyone for the help
<jono> kim0, :-)
<Technoviking> jcastro: salad? what is this salad you speak of?
<Technoviking> :)
<jcastro> Technoviking: well, it did have meat on it.
<Technoviking> heh
 * czajkowski had wild bore at the weekend 
<czajkowski> rather chewy and tasty
 * Technoviking is buying a new gas/wood smoker combo grill this weekend. 
<jcastro> who's on 11.04?
<mhall119> Technoviking: i love my smoker
<jcastro> hah
<jcastro> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/unity-2d/3.8-0ubuntu1
<jcastro> best. changelog. ever.
<czajkowski> jcastro: I'm on 11.04
<jcastro> lovely
<jcastro> I'll have a lens for you in a minute!
<czajkowski> lens?
<jcastro> a dash thing
<jcastro> what were called places
<czajkowski> ok
<popey> see!
<popey> seeeee!
<czajkowski> noooo
 * popey reboots into 11.04
<popey> bah
<czajkowski> popey: sup
<jcastro> ok 11.04 folks
<jcastro> ppa:askubuntu-tools/ppa
<jcastro> add that
<jcastro> and then install unity-place-askubuntu
<jcastro> and then log out and back in (or restart unity with "unity" in the command line)
<jcastro> and you should be set!
<popey> al;t-tab crashes unity
<jcastro> Joeb454: around?
<jcastro> and/or Technoviking
<jcastro> popey: czajkowski: ahh, compiz updates show up for me
<jcastro> this is supposed to fix all that
<popey> i updated mine just now
<Joeb454> jcastro: what's up?
<jcastro> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1712630
<jcastro> suggestions for this ranch hand guy?
<jcastro> I mean, I could reply with "where are your bug reports?"
<jcastro> then he'll say he has none
<jcastro> and even though I want to flame the guy for acting like an asshole maybe someone can talk to him?
<jcastro> Basically he just trolls every Natty thread with his problems, but it's not condusive to fixing people's problems
<jcastro> I can appreciate it doesn't work for him but he's really not helping anyone other than just making me hate reading
<Joeb454> jcastro: I'll try and think up a nice reply but get you're point across
<jcastro> I am pretty sure most of his problems are pebkac
<popey> thats a little unfair
<Joeb454> popey: what's a little unfair?
<popey> pebkac
<popey> i have machines that flat out dont boot 10.04, thats not pebkac
<popey> which is most of the point he's making
<czajkowski> jono: we skyping ?
 * Joeb454 nods. I can agree there, but he could make his point better without being quite so passive-aggressive
<popey> sure
<jono> czajkowski, it was an hour ago wasnt it?
<czajkowski> always at 10 no ?
<jono> czajkowski, just give me a sec and I will be free
<czajkowski> no bother
<jcastro> popey: well the guy is always posting his crackrock; I didn't just judge him based on that one post. It's his posting history
<popey> ok, i only looked at that thread, sorry.
<jcastro> one of those "well that never works so what you do is remove half the OS...." kinda things
<popey> right
<Joeb454> his posts aren't over any sort of line, but I agree they could be better
<Joeb454> they're quite passive-aggressive at the minute. I imagine the reply to my actions will be less passive, sadly :(
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> I'm just saying, who would want to be involved in that discussion?
<jcastro> he's derailed the thread, and his problems have nothing to do with the topic
<jcastro> it's the same thing we have in ubuntu-users, people not technically violating the CoC, but doing just enough to ruin participating for people
<Joeb454> it's difficult to deal with. In fact, it's the one part of the forum I dislike the most, having to deal with cases like that. A lot of people can't see what they're doing, and you have to word everything so carefully to avoid the response you don't want to get
<Joeb454> but yeah, it does spoil it for others, at the end of the day
<jcastro> Joeb454: right, on the other hand you have people who are like "it's sad that ubuntu developers don't read the forums"
<jcastro> well gee, I wonder why! :)
<Joeb454> 6 of 1, half a dozen of the other ;)
<Joeb454> there's partial blame on both sides of that, IMO
<Joeb454> well, blame isn't the right word
 * jcastro blames popey
<Joeb454> popey: are you in the same position as me? Most of the staff blame me if anything happens to the forum
<jcastro> Joeb454: popey's in the same position, but for the entire project.
<jcastro> buttons on the left, popey.
<jcastro> czajkowski: almost done building
<jcastro> when it's done just a normal upgrade should bring it in
<nigelb> good morning :)
<czajkowski> yay
<jcastro> popey: are you on 11.04?
<jcastro> czajkowski's getting a crash but I suspect her mirror is out o date
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-24
<nigelb> jussi is back? :)
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<nigelb> Morning dpm :)
<dpm> hey, good morning nigelb :)
<duanedesign> morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> hola duanedesign, and hey dholbach
<nigelb> dholbach: so coming to India this winter? ;)
<dholbach> hi nigelb, hi duanedesign
<dholbach> there's no current plans - but the pictures reminded me that I'd love to go again
<nigelb> heh :)
<kim0> Morning o/
<kim0> dholbach: nigelb dpm   Howdy
<dholbach> hey kim0
<dpm> hey kim0, dholbach!
<duanedesign> 266 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 30 not upgraded.
<duanedesign> someone hasn't run updates in awhile :)
<nigelb> hey kim0 :)
<kim0> hey
<nigelb> how was day 1 of cloud day?
<kim0> nigelb: It was pretty good actually :) very good sessions, and around 220 attendees .. interesting
<kim0> Most sessions leasd didn't know anything about classbot though :)
<kim0> although I did email them about it
<nigelb> kim0: don't worry, its usual :(
<kim0> luckily Pendulum helped with that
<nigelb> We'rve done our best to get people to read.
<kim0> hehe yeah .. luckily it's really easy !q !y only .. otherwise we'd be in trouble
<nigelb> kim0: At every uud and uow we try to figure out how to make it more easier, and we always fail.
<nigelb> kim0: now 'm thinking we should write something like IRC classroom leader client :p
<nigelb> which talks to classbot and shows next question, etc
<nigelb> :p
<kim0> hehe
<kim0> lernid take2 ?
<czajkowski> Aloha
<duanedesign> o/
<czajkowski> paultag: ping
<paultag> czajkowski: pong
<paultag> czajkowski: morning :)
<czajkowski> paultag: se pm please
<paultag> oh, aye, sorry, browser was covering that up
<czajkowski> np
<jono> jcastro, quick call?
<jcastro> Joeb454: yep
<jcastro> jono: yep
<jcastro> Joeb454: whoops, sorry
<Joeb454> jcastro: you can call me if you really want ;)
<dholbach> kim0, good luck! :)
<kim0> dholbach: hehe thanks
<dholbach> kim0, I'll mention it in my screencast too
<kim0> great :)
<jcastro> czajkowski: update, NOW you should be set.
<popey> WOOOOOOOOO JCASTRO! WOO WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<jcastro> popey: ?
 * popey runs up to jcastro and cuddles him
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<czajkowski> yay
<czajkowski> jcastro: will do an update when I get home
<czajkowski> and it doesnt work I may curl up and ball my eyes out :)
<jcastro> no, it all works now
<jcastro> it's actually running awesome now
<czajkowski> I'm holding you to this :)
<dholbach> jcastro, <ElricL> Do we need to know vala to hack on unity?
<dholbach> I don't know the answer
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> C++ is fine
<jcastro> unity and compiz are all C++
<jcastro> there's vala in there for some parts
<jcastro> dholbach: ^
<dholbach> thanks jcastro
<jcastro> dholbach: if he wants to write a lens, he can use python too
<dholbach> nice
<czajkowski> I really could eat my body weight in choclate today, which is a lot and really not wise :(
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> I want chocolate now
<czajkowski> I've eaten nearly a box of taffy today
<czajkowski> sticky yummy addictive stuff
<jcastro> akgraner: is pete within voice distance of you?
<akgraner> jcastro, yes
<jcastro> akgraner: tell him I just broke the bank on a pair of Rush tickets, but it will be worth it.
<jcastro> first time
<jcastro> he should flash you horns or do some kind of man grunt
<czajkowski> akgraner: did you see AW over the weekend O.M.G
<akgraner> jcastro, I told him...he's going to see Rush on 1 April
<akgraner> czajkowski, nope :-(
<czajkowski> akgraner: would you like the link :D
<czajkowski> and I suggest you be prepared
<akgraner> czajkowski, yeppers thanks!
<czajkowski> done
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> sunday cant come fast enough
<akgraner> I'll have to find some time though I am not sure when..:-/ but I'll figure it out
<Technoviking> jcastro: saw Geddy Lee at a used bookstore a couple years ago before a Rush concert in Salt Lake
<czajkowski> akgraner: find 40 mins!
<akgraner> czajkowski, I'll work on that...:-)
<akgraner> I learned about "invisible" windows today..had never had that happen before it was both cool and confusing..now to figure out what triggered it...
<czajkowski> oh I might be buying a car :D
<czajkowski> bah wrong window
<dholbach> ok my friends - I'm done for today, just babbled for a whole hour :)
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> big hugs
<czajkowski> dholbach: bye!
 * popey leaves a comment on http://askubuntu.com/questions/31877/how-do-i-turn-on-unity-drag-handles
 * popey chuckles at the gobby mail to -devel
<jcastro> Daviey: see ubuntu-devel wrt. gobby
<jcastro> this conversation will be awesome
<jcastro> but I won't comment yet. :)
<AlanBell> who is the James he is addressing?
<popey> Elmo
<jcastro> we should get popcorn
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> jcastro: for throwing or consuming? ;P
 * popey wonders if Daviey's etherpad is gonna get a kicking from that :D
<jcastro> seriously, EC2 an etherpad for UDS. DONE.
<jcastro> I didn't know we had google docs for ubuntu.com btw
<jcastro> we could tag things up
<jcastro> we'd have SEARCH
<jcastro> man ...
<popey> we cant
<popey> only canonical people have access
<popey> AIUI
<AlanBell> kim0: UDS etherpad on ec2 as a demo of the awesomeness of cloud . . .
<jcastro> no I've gotten things from Amber before on there
<popey> only if people make them public
<jcastro> popey: and for UDS you could probably open up the access a bit to allow non ubuntu.com address holding people to take notes, then close it up after again
<popey> or explicitly share them
<kim0> AlanBell: true it is :)
<jcastro> yeah but we can set that in the docs
<popey> i.e. if I go to that url it asks me for a password
<jcastro> we should just do that anyway if it's for ubuntu.com
<popey> I would suspect there is sekret stuff in there right now
<jcastro> no there isn't
<jcastro> this is just google apps for ubuntu.com
<popey> just guessing, I dont have access :)
<jcastro> try to sign in
<jcastro> I bet it lets you
<popey> i did
<popey> it does not
<popey> i do not have a password
<AlanBell> me too
<jcastro> so how does akgraner get in?
<popey> as i said
<AlanBell> akgraner is special
<popey> someone shared a doc with her
<AlanBell> or that
<popey> or its a public doc
<popey> it tells me to contact my admin to get the password reset
 * popey emails elmo
<popey> hahahahahahahaha
<jcastro> https://spreadsheets.google.com/a/ubuntu.com/ccc?key=0AtKZelXU8Y2LdHRObXc5b195Q1ljRnJTX0kzNjNqcUE&hl=en&authkey=CMKjtdIB#gid=0
<popey> course I dont
<jcastro> can you guys see that?
<akgraner> what did I do?
<popey> yes
<popey> look at the top of the screen
<popey> "Anyone with this link"
<jcastro> right
<popey> thats the sharing option
<popey> someone explicitly shared that document
<jcastro> right but that's just a setting we can change
<jcastro> we can say "anyone with ubuntu.com, have a go"
<popey> well, yes, and no
<popey> no, we cant
<popey> without a password
<akgraner> I created that document
<AlanBell> interestingly Amber Graner is the owner
<jcastro> I used my SSO password
<popey> oooo
<akgraner> that was who I intended to interview at one of the UDSs
 * popey tries that
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> so basically .... we have it.
<popey> nope
<jcastro> or not.
<popey> i have no way to logon to that apps domain
<Pendulum> jcastro: that also means that if separate sessions have separate docs, there has to be a Canonical person to set up each doc and set the permissions for viewing
<popey> right.. i see
<popey> amber created it not with her @ubuntu.com account
<popey> but with her gmail account
<jcastro> Pendulum: well, my idea would invole it being open to everyone
<jcastro> there's a setting in there to make the whole thing public, I've admined google apps before
<popey> i propose you bring that up with elmo
<popey> i will supply the popcorn
<AlanBell> so how did Amber's document get in to the ubuntu.com apps domain?
 * Pendulum asks screen reader users which is more accessible googledocs or etherpad
<Pendulum> (since gobby used to be, but then the new version lost some accessibility)
<jcastro> popey: if it's open to anyone with a google account at UDS then that would be fine
<jcastro> but making it so only certain people can sign in is a non-starter
<jcastro> though really what we need is pad.ubuntu.com on real hardware
<AlanBell> however there was an explicit and documented decision by IS not to do that
<jcastro> I plan on just using etherpad
<jcastro> I'd rather get yelled at by IS than my manager for not having the notes for something that is important to me for the next SIX MONTHS.
 * jcastro will save it for the mailing list. :)
<Pendulum> :)
 * Pendulum gets out the snacks
<AlanBell> what I would like to see is a link on every session in summit to padurl/uds-o-day-time-room like http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/uds-o-monday-1000-antigua
<jcastro> I know right
<jcastro> and just put them all on one page
<AlanBell> put them on the schedule http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/2010-10-25/
<jcastro> yup
<AlanBell> so the schedule itself is the index to the documentation
<AlanBell> bring up summit, find where you should be, click the box, type notes
<AlanBell> and the column headers on summit should be webchat.freenode.net links to the appropriate rooms
<jcastro> the header thing is in a bugreport somewhere
<jcastro> Pendulum: good news!
<jcastro> Pendulum: I have more than a 10 minute warning for Q+A tomorrow
<jcastro> and/or pleia2 or cjohnston
<Pendulum> jcastro: I did get the name out of jono yesterday :)
<Pendulum> or maybe tuesday
<Pendulum> but that is very good news!
<pleia2> haha, good :)
<jcastro> her irc is skaet
<jcastro> and I just did a phone call with her explaining it
<Pendulum> yep
<jcastro> so she's a pro now
<Pendulum> cool :)
<jcastro> she's nervous since it's her first one
<Pendulum> jcastro: do you want me to add you as a helper (or jono)
<jcastro> also
<jcastro> I am changing the time on the wiki to be 16:30 UTC
<jcastro> since the fridge schedule is already out there
<jcastro> Pendulum: both just in case please
<Pendulum> done
<jcastro> and like over 18 hours left to go!
<Pendulum> heh
<Pendulum> you've also got me and nigelb listed as helpers
<jcastro> this one will be fun
<jussi> o/
<Pendulum> hiya jussi :)
<pleia2> updated the title in the calendar entry too
<Pendulum> yeah, I just did that
 * jussi is back in .fi :)
<pleia2> ok, I guess the changes hadn't been synced yet :)
<Pendulum> haha
<pleia2> & breaks everything
<greg-g> jcastro: you got my support on -devel ;)
<jcastro> yeah!
<greg-g> jcastro: crap! I'm being moderated :/
<jcastro> I am sure there's a ton in there
<jcastro> heh
<czajkowski> fried egg on toast is the dinner of winners
<JFo> is that what Charlie Sheen is eating nowadays? ;-)
 * czajkowski hugs JFo 
<czajkowski> hello my dear
<czajkowski> how is the writing coming along ?
 * JFo hugs czajkowski 
<JFo> very well thanks
<JFo> I actually may be co-writing a book with a friend here before long
<czajkowski> great 183 things need updating since this morning
<czajkowski> JFo: oh what kind ?
<JFo> we are going to be discussing it more in-depth
<JFo> a historical fition
<JFo> fiction*
<czajkowski> I read typo very well, only way I understand myself :)
<JFo> :)
<JFo> the correction was more punishment for me ;)
<czajkowski> come on updates hurry up
<czajkowski> tired of seeing things crashed in the background :(
<JFo> and I have about $400 worth of books I am getting for research on my big project
<czajkowski> JFo: where do you find the time!
<JFo> will help flesh out some details so I can get to the long bits
<JFo> czajkowski, well, it usually strikes me when I should be sleeping
<JFo> :)
<czajkowski> hate_that!
<JFo> I actually write the best stuff when I am tired
<JFo> I hate it too :-(
<JFo> was up all last night
<JFo> I'm dead on my feet today
<JFo> my brain seems to create character dialog when I let go of work stuff
<JFo> it is very odd
<JFo> but, I write something every day
<JFo> short stories, poetry
<czajkowski> I managed to be awake 30 hrs the last time travel England wales and ireland in one day back and forth and could only sleep for 3 hrs afterwards
<czajkowski> JFo: really cool thing to be able to do
<JFo> I wish I were better at it. :)
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> The following packages have been kept back: openoffice.org-thesaurus-en-us
<czajkowski> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<czajkowski> wont remove for the last week
<czajkowski> right reboot time
<czajkowski> and if I dont come back we know it's all gone wrong
<czajkowski> well that was less that good
<czajkowski> 3 reboots later I got back on it kept hanging
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<czajkowski> the ask Ubuntu rocks
<jcastro> czajkowski: omg did you update and reboot
<jcastro> you should be rocking now
<czajkowski> jcastro: I did, did take a few reboots to get back on though
<czajkowski> jcastro: I thought I'd be able to pull the icon out and drag it up higher
<jcastro> which icon?
<czajkowski> jcastro: ASk
<czajkowski> I can do it for any other icon
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> yeah, places are kind of "special" right now
<czajkowski> ah ok
<jcastro> I have some ideas for that for UDS
<czajkowski> it's too far down for me
<jcastro> yeah, right now the launcher is supposed to be
<jcastro> button
<jcastro> your apps
<jcastro> places
<czajkowski> ahh ok
<jcastro> trash
<czajkowski> my laptop my way :D
<jcastro> whoops, and switcher above places
<jcastro> yeah you'll note you can't shortcut it either, :-/
<czajkowski> aye :(
<jcastro> but considering I just super and type and it uses the place anyway ...
<czajkowski> kinda hidden away
<czajkowski> file bug please :D
<czajkowski> I'll mark me too :D
<jcastro> I also want to drag a place on top of the button and make it the default place
<jcastro> for example I want the applications place as my default when I press the button
<jcastro> not huge icon city lense of doom
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> that lense word keeps throwing me
<czajkowski> :s
 * Daviey screams
<JFo> same here
<czajkowski> Daviey: I'm going on the podcast again :)
<akgraner> woo hoo - gwibber is fixed for me - I reached 1gig of messages in the db and I reached some kind of critical mass point or something - and I learned about "vacuum" yay for learning...
<JFo> akgraner, lol
<akgraner> JFo ken said he had been waiting to have a test case db that was a worst case one
<akgraner> he said I had over 1 million messages that were stored
<akgraner> I tried to file a but and apport would just puke on collecting data
<akgraner> s/but/bug
<jcastro> why not just delete it and start over?
<jcastro> surely you don't need tweets sitting around on disk
<AlanBell> deleting stuff from desktopcouch synced with U1 is not as trivial as it might sound
<AlanBell> can be done though
<AlanBell> it is another of the "well I wouldn't have done it like that" moments you get from using Gwibber
<jcastro> I wish I could go back in time to that session when we decided that was a good idea
<jcastro> and kill Aq
<popey> uhm
<AlanBell> desktop couch is awesome
<jcastro> and then punch my past self for thinking it was a good idea
<AlanBell> but it isn't for that
<popey> pretty sure the desktop couch implementation in gwibber is duff
<jcastro> AlanBell: right
<jcastro> I'm not binning the idea
<popey> also, my gwibber db is >500MB now
<AlanBell> it doesn't use map-reduce, it doesn't use views, it doesn't use the lucene indexing
<jcastro> I am just saying, huge gwibber db = fail
<AlanBell> using the twitter rest API and refreshing the streams fully every interval also sucks
<AlanBell> and using webkit to render them looks pretty, but sucks
<jcastro> I learned one thing about this mess (and I include the facebook broken mess in this)
<jcastro> web ftw.
<AlanBell> nah
<AlanBell> desktop app is fine
<jcastro> this gobby:etherpad argument is just the beginning.
<AlanBell> in that instance etherpad wins
<jcastro> for example, we could ship seesmic web as our twitter client
<jcastro> in an app window
<Daviey> czajkowski, pah!
<AlanBell> or I could finish Circle of Friends
<czajkowski> Daviey: :p
<JFo> akgraner, heh you are hell on tweets :-D
<popey> Sorry, compiz quit unexpectedly
<czajkowski> JFo: #no #akgraner #is #all #about #tags ;p
<popey> gah
 * czajkowski hugs popey 
<popey> am i the only one who can trigger compiz/unity crash with alt+tab?
<czajkowski> popey: seems to alt tabing here the whole time
<AlanBell> is that the *only* way you can trigger it?
<popey> its A way
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/natty/Screenshot-1.png
<popey> what do I file that against?
<popey> and can any of you replicate it?
<popey> click 'keyboard model' and choose macbook pro
<popey> gnome-control-center perhaps
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/natty/Screenshot-2.png
<popey> bah
<mhall119> popey: I don't like that font
<jcastro> popey: ouch
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-25
<duanedesign> morning all
<akgraner> duanedesign, good morning
<duanedesign> hey akgraner !
<duanedesign> akgraner: hows things?
<akgraner> great...
<akgraner> finally :-)
<duanedesign> akgraner: are things getting back to normal (home-wise)
<akgraner> nods
<duanedesign> :)
<akgraner> I have an office now  :-) with a white board and cork board - so it's official now ;-)
<duanedesign> aha, I <3 white boards
<akgraner> Was at a lab yesterday whose walls were all white boards
<akgraner> it was awesome
<nigelb> akgraner: do you have a server now? :)
<akgraner> hehe I do
<duanedesign> fun
<akgraner> well I have 2 of them - one is a dell mini that I am using as a server and one is in the cloud <----kim0 :-) (see I am embracing the cloud on the personal user level)
<duanedesign> i have 3 old power pc macs that i would like to use as servers
<akgraner> I am learning a lot ...and I found a lot of helpful information in the Ubuntu Server Book...
<nigelb> +1 for that
<nigelb> Even I boght that one
<duanedesign> akgraner: i am always finding fun things to use my server for
<nigelb> akgraner: Weren't you a reviewer for that book..? ;)
<akgraner> nods
<akgraner> not for the server book
<akgraner> just the official ubuntu book
<nigelb> Aha!
<duanedesign> interesting the technical board votes 5-0 to not enable ubuntu-restricted-* installation by default
<duanedesign> that happened 12hrs ago, probably old news in our twitterific world.
<nigelb> It makes sense.
<duanedesign> nigelb: yeah. I am reading the ubuntu-meeting loogs now
<duanedesign> the loogs and the logs
<duanedesign> :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: bad day for spelling huh?
<duanedesign> lately it has been worse then usual
<duanedesign> i dont know what is up
<duanedesign> maybe i need to work on some typing refresher coureses
<duanedesign> ugh
<duanedesign> nigelb: i like this quote from the meeting "for me, this is a line in the sand - I don't really see a point in taking a stance on free software if we're going to give up when it's hard"
<nigelb> hehe
<dholbach> good morning
<duanedesign> o/
<nigelb> ohai there dholbach
<dholbach> hi nigelb, duanedesign
<kim0> Morning
<kim0> dholbach: nigelb duanedesign hey o/
<dholbach> hey kim0
<duanedesign> hello kim0
<kim0> hey :)
<duanedesign> what is a lens, in regards to unity?
<duanedesign> ahh, i see
<dholbach> duanedesign, pun intended? :)
<duanedesign> lol
<dholbach> I'm sure jcastro would love that one :)
<duanedesign> how is a lens different then places?
 * dholbach doesn't know
<duanedesign> aha!
<duanedesign> dholbach: found the answer - Lenses used to be known as Places.
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hola dholbach
<dpm> good morning all
<kim0> dpm: Morning man o/
<dpm> hey kim0!
<czajkowski> Morning
<nigelb> hey kim0 :)
<kim0> nigelb: hey :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: good one :)
<kim0> guys .. is irc logs fully permenant .. like will #ubuntu-classroom logs of yesterday be available years from now ?
<Pici> kim0: There are already a few years of irc logs out there, I don't see why they'd ever be removed.
<Pici> !irclogs
<ubot2> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<kim0> great
<kim0> Pici: thanks
<Pici> kim0: no problem
<james_w> Nicaragua!
<nigelb> debconf?
<james_w> yeah
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> Please RT http://twitter.com/#!/nigelbabu/status/51311094739894272
<cjohnston> nigelb: no hashtags?
<nigelb> cjohnston: I fail
<nigelb> cjohnston: rying again
<nigelb> *trying again
<cjohnston> Just rt mine
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> https://twitter.com/#!/chris_johnston/status/51311982846029824
<cjohnston> :-P
 * nigelb does
<nigelb> fixed http://twitter.com/#!/nigelbabu/status/51312177243631616
 * kim0 joins the RT fest
<nigelb> heh
<cjohnston> hey kim0
<kim0> cjohnston: hey o/
<jcastro> jono: can you tweet skaet's Q+A? it's in 30 min
<jono> jcastro, yep
<dpm> doctormo, did you have the chance to think about the ground control session we were talking about the other day for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek?
<dpm> nigelb, are you up for your project lightning talks on any of the extra slots? ^^
<nigelb> dpm: yup
<dpm> nigelb, fantastic - do you think you could add it to the timetable?
<nigelb> dpm: doing that right now :)
<dpm> excellent :)
<nigelb> jcastro: who built the app for stackexchange thing?
<jcastro> stephano
<jcastro> he's in #ayatana now btw
<nigelb> awesome, I'll catch him
<jcastro> jono: you introing kate or should I?
<jono> jcastro, can you do it
<jono> I am on calls
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> already started
<jono> thanks jcastro
<kim0> dholbach: so why are those 17 opportunities hidden http://harvest.ubuntu.com/opportunities/package/iptraf/ :)
<dholbach> kim0, the only explanation I have right now is that it's opportunities that are already closed
<dholbach> in any case it's misleading
<dholbach> do you think you can file a bug on lp:harvest about that?
<kim0> sure
<dholbach> I'm sure Dylan can figure out what's going on there
<dholbach> thanks a bunch kim0!
<dholbach> now it's weekend time for me
<dholbach> have a great WE every one
 * dholbach hugs you all
<kim0> \o/
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach :)
<cjohnston> jcastro: is it not possible to click both buttons on the lappy mousepad to open a new window
<jcastro> that should work
<cjohnston> it isnt on 2d
<jcastro> oh that could be a bug
<jono> jcastro, btw, the askubuntu place still doenst work for me
<jcastro> jono: you have the PPA?
<jono> jcastro, yep
<jono> the one I installed the other day
<jcastro> and you're all up to date?
<jono> yep, as of yesterday
<jono> how do I debug this?
<jcastro> you need to be uptodate as of today
<jcastro> the unity packaging was broken for python so they had to upload a fix
<jcastro> I wasn't around when they found the problem, the author told ken and he uploaded a fix early today iirc
<jcastro> jono: the fix was in dee, you need this update: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/natty-changes/2011-March/010184.html
<jcastro> which was published about 2 hours ago
<jono> jcastro, which package is the fix in?
<jcastro> dee
<jono> dee
<jono> ok
<jcastro> you need to be on dee 0.5.16-0ubuntu5
<jcastro> then restart unity (which gets old after a while, heh)
<jono> upgrading now
<jcastro> jono: worked?
<jono> jcastro, nope
<jono> not sure it installed dee though
<jono> just libdee
<jono> libgir-dee
<jcastro> hmmm, join me in #ayatana, I'll snag ken
<MeanEYE> evening!
<MeanEYE> looking for mr. jono :)
<jono> hey MeanEYE
<MeanEYE> good evening :D
<jono> hey
<MeanEYE> I tried finding ppl responsible for Lernid
<Pici> jono: MeanEYE was looking into trying to help with Lernid, I thought I'd point him in your direction.
<MeanEYE> ^^ thanks Pici
<MeanEYE> doesn't really have to be Lernid. I just happen to have some free time and lot's of good will
<MeanEYE> so :D
<pleia2> #ubuntu-classroom-backstage is probably a better place to ask, the only active dev on lernid right now is nhandler and he's just there to help push along patches (doesn't have time to actively work on it, it's pretty broken for maverick and we don't recommend people use it)
<jono> Pici, thanks!
<jono> MeanEYE, yeah, Lernid needs a new maintainer
<jono> but you should contact it's current maintainer mbudde
<jono> he doesn't have time for it these days
<pleia2> he hasn't responded in a while :(
<MeanEYE> hm, so is the project abandoned
<MeanEYE> I mean do you plan on developing it
<MeanEYE> not YOU but... you know :D
<pleia2> if you're interested in taking a lead on it we certainly welcome it :) nhandler can get your patches merged and such, and add you to the dev team when it gets to that point
<MeanEYE> hm, am just asking what are the plans because if its broken in Maverick, are there plans to be used in Natty?
<MeanEYE> but yeah, I can help out
<pleia2> no, since there is no one to work on it
<MeanEYE> but generally that's the only problem?
<pleia2> yeah
<MeanEYE> no biggie then
<pleia2> I suggest to get started you grab the source, pick a bug, and come hang out with us in #ubuntu-classroom-backstage :)
<MeanEYE> hm, sure, give me a moment
<MeanEYE> should I leave from here?
<pleia2> you're welcome to stay
<MeanEYE> ty
<pleia2> the classroom team just hangs out in the other channel, so it's a better place for development discussion
<jono> MeanEYE, the project is in desperate need of help
<jono> I don't have time
<jono> thanks MeanEYE!
<MeanEYE> it's ok :D
<MeanEYE> I'll see what I can do
<MeanEYE> jono: quick question, who can I ask about some basic things about Lernid, to get me started?
<jono> MeanEYE, I haven't hacked on it for ages, it is all different now, so I am not a good person to ask
<MeanEYE> hm, ok... thought you might know who was in charge (or is now)
<akgraner> woo hoo - I gots more screen real estate  - I now have a 25" monitor...my hubby <3's me..
<akgraner> how did I ever live with just a 15" notebook...  thinking dual monitors would now be the bees knees
<jcastro> I can't live without multiple monitors
<akgraner> this is awesome...
<akgraner> Pete has dual monitors and he says the same thing
<jcastro> actually I have 3
<akgraner> dang
<akgraner> that's awesome!
<Technoviking> I just want one BIG monitor
<akgraner> Technoviking, how big is big...
<jcastro> one of those wrap around ones
<jcastro> http://ces.cnet.com/8301-13855_1-9842798-67.html?tag=more
<jcastro> :D
<Technoviking> 24" viewsonic, want to get a 27" one one day
<akgraner> nice...
<akgraner> hey jcastro are do you have multi-monitor support working with natty?
<jcastro> yeah
<czajkowski> peeka boo
<akgraner> jcastro great thanks
<akgraner> jcastro what graphics cards are you using
<jcastro> nvidia
<akgraner> ahh we have intell here and well guess what is not working
<jcastro> I didn't even know intel could drive 2 monitors
<jcastro> (other than the laptop use case I mean)
<akgraner> hmmmm
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-03-26
<AlanBell> I think my streaming twitter client might be working
<duanedesign> morning all
<czajkowski> aloha
<duanedesign> AlanBell: ping
<czajkowski> duanedesign: he's gone to london to an event
<czajkowski> possibly online later from it
<duanedesign> thanks czajkowski
<duanedesign> :)
<czajkowski> np
<duanedesign> doing ok today?
<czajkowski> yeah not bad, back is still driving me insane with pain
<duanedesign> ugh
<duanedesign> i had a bad episode when we got a lot of snow here about 6 weeks ago
<duanedesign> i was helping to push a neighbors car
<duanedesign> ohhh, that is the worst kinda pain
<duanedesign> had trouble even sleeping
<czajkowski> http://twitter.com/#!/dexyit/status/51589903460466688
<czajkowski> for those interested in documentation
<duanedesign> czajkowski: hope yous gets to feeling better
<czajkowski> me too
<AlanBell> hi duanedesign
<duanedesign> AlanBell: i was looking for that CouchDB page we were talking about the other day.
<AlanBell> what page was that then?
<duanedesign> AlanBell: sorry, that was a bit vague
<duanedesign> AlanBell: for accessing realtime data
<AlanBell> the _changes API
<AlanBell> http://guide.couchdb.org/draft/notifications.html
<duanedesign> AlanBell: thank you alan. I will be sure to bookmark it this time :)
<nigelb> Is my IRC broken or are all the channels I'm no without activity?
<pleia2> sshhh, I'm trying to sleep
<nigelb> Oh, it isn't broke!
 * jussi rubs eyes
<nigelb> oh yay
<nigelb> jussi is back!
<nigelb> jussi: good trip? :)
 * jussi hides
<jussi> nigelb: wasnt bad.
<nigelb> jussi: :)
<duanedesign> jussi!
<duanedesign> :)
<jussi> oh cripes, everyone wants me
<jussi> :D
<nigelb> jussi: we all missed you :)
<nigelb> kim0: Wonderful work on the cloud days, lovely sessions (/me just caught up with them)
<kim0> nigelb: enjoy :)
<kim0> and thanks
 * kim0 mostly afk
<nigelb> heh, that was for you to respond on Monday
<nigelb> but I seem to have summoned you :P
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-19
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> I'm going to walk over to my old office - see you in a bit
<cjohnston> mornin
<AlanBell> OMG isn't feeling the juju love at the moment
<nigelb> ouch
<czajkowski> AlanBell: oh getting a 503 here
<nigelb> I think the load balancer is failing. I could be wrong.
<marcoceppi> AlanBell: Not a juju problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/877894
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 877894 in psmisc "fuser forks and never reaps its children (dup-of: 876387)" [High,Confirmed]
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 876387 in psmisc "fuser forking uncontrollably in cron job" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nigelb> ouch
<AlanBell> interesting
<AlanBell> wordpress + apache on 11.10 is known to be faily
<popey> +1
<popey> well, on 10.04 too
<marcoceppi> I haven't had problems with WP (upstream) on any ubuntu servers. The archive version is just a bit...weird. I can see it's use case but it's seldom used for what it's intended use is.
<AlanBell> I think it is a different problem we have seen with wordpress, it used masses of disk IO or something
<cprofitt> faily?
<czajkowski> it fails
<AlanBell> don't think I would use the archive wordpress
<czajkowski> faily
<cprofitt> nice word AlanBell
<cprofitt> I like it!
<popey> I have had wordpress + mysql + apache on 10.04 consume vast amounts of RAM, and the Linux OOM-killer kicks in and kills everything critical like mysql
<marcoceppi> wouldn't be surprised if it was the above bug. 16GB of ram on these containers and I was getting memory warnings in shell trying to run uptime.
<nigelb> popey: bbah.
<nigelb> what's consuming ram, apache or mysql?
<nigelb> (any idea?)
<cjohnston> jcastro: ping
<popey> nigelb: apache
<popey> but that could be php
<nigelb> yeah. Hrm.
<nigelb> that most probably would be PHP.
<cprofitt> I strongly disllke memory leaks... they are not fun to trace down
<popey> i switched to lighttpd
<popey> no more OOM errors
<nigelb> Nice.
<popey> not really
<cprofitt> +1
<popey> i dont know exactly what the issue is
<nigelb> but, well, something with mod-php now.
 * popey shrugs
<nigelb> I remember we had random OOM from harvest a few months back.
<nigelb> Drove, dholbach, cjohnston, mhall119, and me crazy for a few weeks.
<nigelb> There was nothing wrong with code :/
<cjohnston> spiders
<cjohnston> iirc yahoo
<nigelb> yeah, but spiders don't usually bring a website down.
<cprofitt> has anyone ever used cacti to graph the memory consumption on these?
<s-fox> Hello.
<cprofitt> it would be interesting to see if it was a gradual memory climb to OOM or a spike
<nigelb> cprofitt: Not cacti, but something else which graphs it. IIRC IS did something.
<nigelb> And yes, it was a huge spike.
<nigelb> s-fox: Hi!
<s-fox> Hello nigelb
<s-fox> How are you?
<cprofitt> makes it sound  like a specific process over a slow memory leak
<nigelb> Good. You? Good weekend?
<nigelb> cprofitt: Yeah. It was the spidering that did us in then. Not sure how or why though.
<nigelb> We did the hacky thing of blocking spiders.
 * cprofitt nods
<s-fox> nigelb,  Busy, glad it is monday
<marcoceppi> popey nigelb it's a problem with the libapache2-mod-php5 package
<marcoceppi> it has a cron that, doesn't quite worok
<marcoceppi> work, even.
<popey> marcoceppi: how so?
<cjohnston> anyone know what wiki page talks about creating blueprints for UDS?
<cjohnston> my searches are coming up blank
<cprofitt> I did not know a wiki page existed for that
<cprofitt> I just copied what I saw in others last cycle
<cprofitt> cjohnston: found one for Linaro
<cprofitt> https://wiki.linaro.org/Process/Blueprints
<cjohnston> ya.. lookin for the UDS one
<cjohnston> different tracks
<cprofitt> http://summit.readthedocs.org/en/latest/scheduling.html
<cprofitt> that one help?
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Scheduling ?
<jcastro> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> jcastro: RT replied about the mailing list
<cjohnston> jcastro: as long as we can completly control who is on the list, I'm fine with it
<jcastro> awesome
<jcastro> let's do it?
<jcastro> cjohnston, I'm more worried about summit for LF today
<jcastro> what's up with that?
<cjohnston> your fine with it being lists.ubuntu.com?
<cjohnston> waiting on m_3
<jcastro> sure
<jcastro> hey, have we picked crew yet for UDS?
<cjohnston> no.. do you have a list of who is willing?
<jcastro> I am not sure
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> That would help
<cjohnston> I don't have that access
<technoviking> any reason empathy update not coming though in precise?
<dholbach> technoviking, do you 'upgrade' or 'dist-upgrade'?
<technoviking> dist-upgrade, keeps wanting to remove stuff, been over a week
<dholbach> what does it want to remove?
<dholbach> technoviking, ^
<technoviking> will remove empathy and ubuntu-desktop if I diet-upgrade
<s9iper1> technoviking:what happen ? when have you last updated?
<technoviking> Thursday, and this morning, have had the empathy problem for about a week though
<dholbach> oh that's weird
<dholbach> can you paste the output of apt-get somewhere?
<technoviking> i'm using the unity ppa
<s9iper1> technoviking: can you confirm your version ?
<technoviking> unity?
<s9iper1> no empathy version
<technoviking> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/890748/
<technoviking> Empathy 3.3.5
<dholbach> technoviking, what happens if you just want to install libtelepathy-farstream2?
<dholbach> technoviking, to me it looks like ubuntu-desktop will be removed because of unity2d
<dholbach> so unrelated to the telepathy stuff
<technoviking> may work http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/890761/
<jcastro> mhall119, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+upstreamreport
<dholbach> technoviking, yes, that's fine
<mhall119> jcastro: ugh, this is going to be an Launchpad task then isn't it?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I don't think anyone's working on it either
<dholbach> technoviking, it's the farsight update, and telepathy-butterfly is not necessary - you can do MSN via telepathy-haze
<jcastro> but hey, at least we don't have to worry about graphs for the next 2 weeks!
<jcastro> dholbach, high five!
<dholbach> where is the bong?
 * dholbach hugs jcastro
<technoviking> aaahh thanks dholbach
<dholbach> btw - did you see https://plus.google.com/109795858099658821877/posts/DrSHhThorBV?
<dholbach> I HAVE to see it again
<jcastro> dholbach, hah, that's old
<technoviking> jcastro: test forums looks fine except for lp login, working on mobile theme
<dholbach> I saw it last night for the first time
<jcastro> I like how you retweeted it with the @ubuntudevelopers account too, nice!
<dholbach> I nearly wet my pants - it's SO funny
<dholbach> that was an embarassing mistake
<dholbach> I was still tired from the evening before - I helped Fam to tear down her set until midnight - I noticed I'm not used to that kind of work anymore :-P
<jcastro> dholbach, http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2012/mar/18/helium-party-balloons-squandered
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> "In other words we wasted £90,000 because we couldn't get any helium. Yet we put the stuff into party balloons and let them float off into the upper atmosphere, or we use it to make our voices go squeaky for a laugh. It is very, very stupid. It makes me really angry."
<dholbach> I guess that scientist wouldn't +1 the video then ;-)
<snap-l> WE just need to find a star to suck the helium off of
<snap-l> and hope we're not too close when it goes nova. :)
<dholbach> I'm sure Mark can do it as part of his next space flight
<mhall119> snap-l: we have a handy star nearby that's literally dumping helium on us
<jcastro> hey popey, pleia2
<popey> yo?
<jcastro> wrt to planet syndication
<jcastro> in the past we (cloud.u.c) syndicate from non members
<snap-l> mhall119: I'd rather not depleate the star next to us. That would be bad. ;)
<jcastro> and had that auto going to planet
<jcastro> which wasn't good
<jcastro> however
<jcastro> I just did one from a guy who is at Canonical but I don't think he's a member but I think is useful for the community
<jcastro> it's an announcement for cloud day in Bangalore
<mhall119> snap-l: it's being blown out of the sun into the solar system
<mhall119> it won't miss it if we scoop up what's around us
<jcastro> can I, as a project member just say "you know what, this is useful for the community" and just post it?
<jcastro> or will someone complain?
<popey> if you are a member you can put what you think is appropriate for p.u.c IMO
<jcastro> ok excellent so if the guy who loves removing stuff thinks its ok then woo
<popey> ☺
 * snap-l reminds himself he needs Ubuntu Membership
<snap-l> mhall119: Quick! Put the helium back into the sun, or it'll esplode!
<snap-l> ;)
<mhall119> uh, yeah, I'll leave that to you.  Too hot for my taste
<jono> hey folks
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> hey dholbach
<dholbach> jono, suitcase packed?
<jono> dholbach, not yet, about to start
<dholbach> enjoy it :-)
<jono> it takes me about 5mins to pack :-)
<jono> unlike a certain small woman I live with :-)
<jono> thanks dholbach
<AlanBell> one day you will arrive somewhere and discover you case contains nothing but a hotdog outfit
<snap-l> jono: Going on the Severed Fifth world tour?
<jono> AlanBell, haha
<jono> snap-l, not quite, just a vacation :-)
<snap-l> jono: You get those?
<jono> snap-l, well, I had no say in this one
<jono> snap-l, my father in law is taking the family away
 * jono is packing a router, laptop, and tablet though :-)
<snap-l> jono: Psh... you always have a vote. You've just been outvoted. ;)
<jono> snap-l, of course I don't have a vote, you haven't met him :-)
<snap-l> jono: Awesome. Where are you headed?
<jono> but I am not complaining :-)
<jono> snap-l, Italy
<jono> we have family over there
<snap-l> jono: Ask for non-smoking. ;)
<jono> hah
<snap-l> Seriously, though, that's awesome. Friend of ours went there recently and had a blast.
<jono> yeah, I am looking forward to it, will be nice to have some time off
<snap-l> And their mochas are awesome.
<jono> been a while
<jono> :-)
<czajkowski> food in italy +++
<czajkowski> nyommy
<jono> so just wrapping up some things before I head
<czajkowski> holidays++
<snap-l> jono: Got the mp3 player loaded up?
<jono> snap-l, pretty much, I am going to be packed with electronic gear
<jono> :-)
<jono> brb
<snap-l> laterness.
<dholbach> jono, did you see the newest http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/1glance-sponsoring/? I'm sure you're more excited about the holidays, but I thought I'd show you anyway :-)
<snap-l> http://spiralmountain.bandcamp.com/album/spiralmountain <- Pick this up if you have some room
<jono> dholbach, wow!
<dholbach> thought you might like it :)
<jono> that is wonderful!
<jono> great work, dholbach! :-)
<dholbach> that wasn't not only my work - let's hope we keep the number down until you get back ;-)
<jono> sounds good :-)
<mhall119> jono: also before you leave: http://mhall119.com/2012/03/contributing-to-unity-for-artists-svg-icons/
<jono> mhall119, I saw that, that looks great :-)
<jono> looks like everyone is firing on all cylinders :-)
<cjohnston> mornin jono
<jono> hey cjohnston
<technoviking> jcastro: ok forums upgrade ticket updated with current status.
<jcastro> nice!
<cprofitt> nice mhall119 -- I will point the few artsists I know at that.
<mhall119> cprofitt: awesome, thanks!
<czajkowski> technoviking: thank you
<s-fox> Thank you for the update technoviking :)
<jcastro> technoviking, ok I panged stuart metcalfe, he did the SSO thing before.
<jcastro> pinged, or whatever the word is
<s-fox> Hey jcastro, did you have a good weekend?
<jcastro> yeah, worked on OMG. :)
<s-fox> Oh, writing an article or something?
<mhall119> s-fox: fixing it
<jcastro> almost done jujufying it
<jcastro> actually marcoceppi did all the work.
<jcastro> he's just a ninja like that
<s-fox> mhall119,  Didn't know it was broken, then again I don't tend to look at that site very often ;)
<cjohnston> broken isnt the correct word I don't think
<s-fox> Perhaps improving should have been used instead of fixing :)
<s-fox> How are you cjohnston , good weekend ?
<cjohnston> fixing is right.. broken isnt.. heh  whats beyond broken
<cjohnston> not too bad.. you?
<bkerensa> jcastro: OMG is down again? =/
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> oh nvm they are just lagging
<jcastro> we ran into a php bug
<jcastro> and some setup issues
<jcastro> but imbrandon is on the case
<jcastro> and he's working with marco to make the entire setup be not so 1990s
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> jcastro: is/he/someone going to change the dns so it doesnt show aws hostname?
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> that was fixed a while back
<jcastro> flush your cache
<jcastro> it's caching
<jcastro> technoviking, #Canonical-isd on freenode please, see stuartm
<jcastro> hurry! he EODs soon!
<technoviking> there now
<technoviking> sorry my boss need to see me for a few minutes
<dholbach> alright, I'll walk back home again - see you later
<technoviking> jcastro: I'm so close with SSO on vB4 I can taste it
<jcastro> yeah baby!
<s-fox> Going running, goodbye
<jussi> jono disappeard already? :(
<cjohnston> jussi: he's on vacation
<jussi> oh
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-20
<cjohnston> wow.. quiet in here
<cprofitt> chirp
<sagaci> cjohnston: make some noise
<sagaci> cprofitt's in the spirit
<cprofitt> ribbit
<cjohnston> blah blah blah
<cprofitt> thump, thump, bang, thump
<sagaci> the leadership summit at uds-p, was that a one-off event?
<cprofitt> sagaci: not sure...
<cprofitt> I think there was a desire to do that more...
<cprofitt> but not sure if it is carrying through
<sagaci> I enjoyed listening in to a few of the sessions
<cjohnston> sagaci: yes, people would like to have another one this uds
<cprofitt> I think the conversation is worthwhile... as the community grows we have to have a plan to grow leadership.
<cjohnston> bkerensa: I want cool free stuff :-/
<cprofitt> I gotta get some sleep all...
<cprofitt> have a good night
<cjohnston> g'nite
<komputes> I've updated my bug list for 12.04 LTS - Feel free to confirm bugs which affect you.
<komputes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/komputes/TopBugs
<bkerensa> ugh rhythmbox keeps freezing on startup
<bkerensa> jcastro: I hope to get some guidance on deciphering all the info that clint passed for my charm from you sometime tomorrow :P
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey dpm
<czajkowski> aloha
<Tejas> Hi All,
<Tejas> I got error when i am installing a any application
<Tejas> Error: Errors were encountered while processing:
<Tejas> postfix
<Tejas> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Tejas> Need Help!!
<nigelb> Er, you should probably ask in #ubuntu
<nigelb> that's the support channel.
<cjohnston> mornin
<sagaci> cjohnston: morning
<cjohnston> hey
<sagaci> are you going to uds?
<cjohnston> yes
<sagaci> I was hoping the precise cds would be available by then
<cjohnston> they normally are
<dpm> hi AlanBell, a while ago I asked for getting a bugbot back into #ubuntu-translators (at some point it seemed to die and never came back). I asked on #ubuntu-ops but I never got an answer, and then someone mentioned you might be able to help?
<cjohnston> dpm: jpds
<czajkowski> cjohnston: he's on hols
<cjohnston> k.. I've always been told that jpds owns the bug bots
<dpm> argh, pinged him already
<dpm> nevermind
<czajkowski> cjohnston: he owns them but others can do stuff as well
<dpm> I can see some info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots but I cannot figure out who to talk to
<cjohnston> when I asked jussi he said jpds.. that's all I know
<dpm> brb
<AlanBell> dpm: ask in #ubuntu-irc, it is normally jpds
<czajkowski> AlanBell: and is there a back up plan for when he's not here
<AlanBell> we were talking about moving them onto the ubottu server
<AlanBell> jussi has sent ubottu into a few channels for bugbot purposes
<czajkowski> AlanBell: can you arrange for that in the mean time as I know jpds is away this week on annual leave
<czajkowski> team contacts and team owners will cause my head to explode one of the these days
<head_victim> We have a city in our Loco that is holding a release party event the weekend before the actual release to coincide with school/university hours better. They're not able to link it to the global event because the date window starts on the release date. Is this something that could be widened to allow them to link to the global event or is there reasons for this?
<czajkowski> head_victim: aye I can change the date for the release party
<czajkowski> usually it;s the date of release onwards but can go before if needed
<czajkowski> head_victim: what date?
<head_victim> They're doing it the 21st
<head_victim> http://is.gd/y1Ewmh
<czajkowski> head_victim: altered it now
<czajkowski> hope that helps
<head_victim> Appreciated greatly.
<head_victim> And it will add another event to the global count ;)
<czajkowski> lol
<cprofitt> head_victim: glad to see another launch party... still working on getting the details of New Yorks buttoned down.
<head_victim> cprofitt: our loco is up to 2 so far and I'm hoping to get a couple more around the place.
<cprofitt> nice work... I had three locations at one point, but a deployment by the Navy and relocation of another member has caused me to lose the organizers of those
<cprofitt> trying to rebuild the organizer 'role' this LP
<head_victim> Our loco (Australia) is so geographically diverse we need to try and do a few.
 * cprofitt nods
<sagaci> Yep under the umbrella event now
<head_victim> Conversely we don't have enough active members to split the team up really all that well either.
<sagaci> Its really only been head_victim in the past two yrs in regards to offline events
<cprofitt> head_victim sagaci - yeah... it is difficult to build other organizers... many are willing to attend, but get nervous about organizing
<head_victim> sagaci: we'll get there :) Once you string a few meetings together in the same vicinity people start to interact better.
<cprofitt> +1 head_victim
<head_victim> We're starting to throw in mid release tech get togethers this year as well in one of the locations. Just to keep people interacting but not overwhelming them with time commitments.
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> in my area that is a bit of an issue... we have a large number of tech related groups
<head_victim> Ah in mine, there is a couple but they are more social than anything and very hard to get into the social circles.
<cprofitt> general CP user group, Python group, Perl group, Java group, Hackerspace, Linux User Group and the Ubuntu group
<head_victim> So when you provide a positive atmosphere newer people are happier to come along.
<cprofitt> oh... and a 2600 group
<sagaci> How is the ubuntu group going
<cprofitt> sagaci: right now it primarily does special events and helps augment existing groups
<cprofitt> I did not want other groups to feel as though we were competing with them
<cprofitt> Monthly we co-sponsor a Linux Workshop and I would say 90% of the folks that come for 'Linux Help' are Ubuntu users
<cprofitt> so that works well
<cprofitt> sagaci: is that what you meant?
<sagaci> Yep
<sagaci> Are you going to uds?
<cprofitt> Yes, I will be at UDS
<cprofitt> will you be there sagaci?
<sagaci> Yepskies
<cprofitt> cool.
<sagaci> Cant wait. Its the epitome of any computery event
<mhall119> sagaci: it's actually very different than a show/expo
<cprofitt> yeah... its a work session for the community
<cprofitt> lots of fun, but lots of work
<sagaci> Yep I'm comparing it to linux.conf.au
<sagaci> Being ubuntu centric rather than linux as a whole
<cprofitt> sagaci: is this your first one?
<sagaci> Yep
<cprofitt> Very nice!!
<sagaci> Should be awesome
<cprofitt> just make sure you get enough sleep
<mhall119> nobody gets enough sleep
<jcastro> mhall119, hola
<mhall119> hi jcastro
<jcastro> bkerensa, hah I think he's being overley picky
<jcastro> but it's all good, maybe today I'll have a chance to look at it and help out
<s-fox> Good afternoon :-)
<sagaci> Arvie
<s-fox> sagaci,  south african ?
<sagaci> Australian
<s-fox> Ah ;)  :)
<s-fox> How're you ?
<sagaci> :)
<sagaci> Not bad, what're you up to today
<s-fox> sagaci,  not a great deal, just working on my new avatar for the ubuntu forums, want to see?
<sagaci> Im on a mobile device so I'll wait til later
<s-fox> Haha, probably wise :)
<s-fox> You up to much today?
<sagaci> Nah... about to head to bed
<technoviking> jcastro: Got the SSO link on front page but it errors out
<technoviking> need to get Stuart some logs will be IS about that
<jcastro> ok
<technoviking> We got project cool project that we are running on Ubuntu. It will scan tiff/jpg/png scans of paper ducuments and look for hidden/erased or text shadows and show them. Very CSI
<technoviking> setup of a better server for it today
<dholbach> dpm, you know who a hero is? asomething - he is just fantastic
<dholbach> https://code.launchpad.net/~andrewsomething/ubuntu-packaging-guide/i18n/+merge/97903
<jo-erlend> alanBell: hey. I read about your quicklist-thing. Cool stuff. Why are you not in #ubuntu-app-devel? :)
<dholbach> I'll play around with it some more - hopefully we can merge it and ask folks to translate it
<dpm> dholbach, that's really awesome!
<dpm> dholbach, I still haven't changed the frequency of updates of the guide. Let me do it in a few mins...
<dholbach> dpm, and it looks like it was a royal pain in the ar.. to get it right
<AlanBell> jo-erlend: um, because I don't do much app dev, I just got so frustrated at not being able to use my desktop I had to fix it!
<jo-erlend> :)
<AlanBell> jo-erlend: where did you read about it?
<jo-erlend> AlanBell, I'd like my program to run subprocesses and then be able to switch between those windows. For instance, I open two instances of gnome-terminal and then my app switches between them for me. Will studying your code teach me how to do that?
<AlanBell> possibly, not sure I understand the scenario though
<jo-erlend> alanBell; omgubuntu is going to publish an article about it, I think. I got an rss feed from them, but they removed the page afterwards. However, it contained a link to theopensourcerer.com
<AlanBell> ok, thought it might be that, it turned up in my rss feed from there too, but there is no article
<jo-erlend> alanBell: well, I'm writing some stuff for Quickly. It uses Gedit for source, glade for ui design, bazaar for vcs, etc. I'd like a better way to switch between those windows.
<AlanBell> oh I see, so you want to group a bunch of windows into a "task" or something and flick between them with ease
<jo-erlend> right. So, for instance, if i have two open quickly projects at the same time, if I want to edit one of them, it'll switch to the right instance of gedit.
 * AlanBell likes this plan
<mhall119> so compiz used to have a plugin for grouping windows,not sure if that still works or not
<jo-erlend> I do too. The prototype was awesome, so I started development today. But how to do the window management is an unknown. When I read your post, I thought it might be a good starting point.
<jo-erlend> mhall119, that's not what I want to do. I want normal window handling, but I want to use the HUD so that entering "edit" will focus the GEdit instance for the currently active Quickly project.
<mhall119> oh...
<jo-erlend> this is not critical, but definitely something I want to have.
<AlanBell> hmm, not sure the HUD will work like that
<AlanBell> I have the group and tab compiz plugin, I have no idea what it does though
<jo-erlend> alanBell; the HUD part is working flawlessly. That's why I simplified it to simply say that my app creates two instances of a program and I want my app to switch between them.
<AlanBell> ok
<jo-erlend> alanBell; is your thing able to distinguish between instances that way, or does it just list open windows without knowing anything more about it than the title?
<jo-erlend> hmm. I think I'll go read it. It'll probably be useful :)
<AlanBell> it is based on windows
<AlanBell> run dfeet to see the dbus stuff
<mhall119> jcastro: is OMG having problems with their rss/facebook linkage?
<AlanBell> the documentation around unity is pretty rubbish, but once you understand dfeet it all becomes clear
<AlanBell> jo-erlend: gedit /usr/bin/quicklists it is not that long :)
<mhall119> AlanBell: dpm and I are both hard at work improving the state of Unity documentation
<AlanBell> great
<dpm> as we speak, literally :)
<nigelb> mhall119, jcastro http://ploum.net/post/what-if-ubuntu-were-right
<nigelb> You'll find it interesting.
<mhall119> nigelb: you'll find I've already commented on it
<nigelb> HA
<jcastro> mhall119, what FB/rss linkage?
<nigelb> mhall119: I think his point about being a Canonical project is that, Canonical controls development and direction.
<nigelb> I'm not opposed. That's a great idea.
 * jalcine clicks.
<mhall119> jcastro: jo-erlend saw something from them on RSS that isn't on their site, and there's a post on FB about an article that isn't on their site
<jcastro> oh, I've noticed he's been unpublishing sometimes
<jcastro> he should be sorted in an hour or two when we redeploy
<mhall119> nigelb: yeah, but even that isn't accurate (though it's much harder to get real metrics about)
<jcastro> the stock charm gave him old wordpress so he's been forced to do some weird things
<mhall119> ah, ok
<jcastro> but the new charm is slick ootb
<nigelb> mhall119: meh, I'm not talking about metrics. I'm talking about reality. I'm not saying that's a bad thing. I'd rather have Canonical controling the project tha it be a trollfest.
<jcastro> canonical is driving the project, sure
<mhall119> nigelb: there's a lot more community involvement in decisions than most people realize
<jcastro> but designers in GNOME don't exactly let you do what you want either.
<nigelb> jcastro: Yes, that's what I mean.
<jalcine> don't exactly?
<jcastro> it's not a company-specific thing
<jcastro> both have design-driven goals
<jalcine> more like "if it's not in my mind, it's not happening."
<nigelb> Again, I'm not saying that's a bad thing.
<jcastro> right, I personally think it's a good thing
<jcastro> but we're certainly not android
<nigelb> We are better than android.
<jalcine> Android has a different situation, no?
<nigelb> And also better than the other extreme.
<jcastro> sure, and no one really flames them
<jcastro> everyone is like "OMG ASOP IS OUT, YES!"
<jcastro> if we did it that way we'd get killed.
<nigelb> lol
<jcastro> either way, in unity even if you're Canonical you don't get what you want.
<jcastro> Mark dug dodge but it tested poorly, so out it went.
<nigelb> obviously.
<mhall119> even if you're Mark you don't get what you want (dodge)
<jcastro> right
<mhall119> heh
<nigelb> haha
<jcastro> it's like if you're going to say we're all about testing, then that includes your favorite pet features
<nigelb> What I'm trying to say is, this what I tell people who says Ubuntu should have used Gnome3.
<nigelb> I tell them, "so redhat can screw them around on gnome?"
<nigelb> that shuts most people up :)
<jcastro> and though this is a hard pill for some people to swallow, it's really what everyone has been asking for on their desktop for the past 15 years.
<mhall119> ^^ this
<jcastro> "I want expert people doing real user studies so I don't have a crap desktop"
<jcastro> some people are just losing the forest for the trees
<nigelb> People who I know used Windows for ages, now like Ubuntu better.
<jcastro> because when you want to do that you might lose things like focus follows mouse.
<nigelb> aww, I liked that feature ;-)
<jcastro> most people don't even care. My wife didn't notice unity at all
<cprofitt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2C2W_O9BX4g
<nigelb> I keeping going to the speaker thing in mac and scroll. And the realize that it doesn't work on OS X.
<jcastro> as far as she was concerned the firefox icon got bigger
<jcastro> she still clicks on it and types "facebook"
<jalcine> heh
<jcastro> and for the experts well, I'll take the pepsi challenge on our keyboard shortcuts and multitasking features vs. 10.04 every day of the week.
<cprofitt> You can't always get what you want, but if you try sometimes you might find you get what you need
<snap-l> http://decafbad.net/2012/03/06/ubuntu-global-jam-we-came-we-saw-we-jammed/#comments <- jcastro: and then there's this
<mhall119> by far the biggest hurdle Unity has is making people drop their bad-habits from other UIs
<jo-erlend> alanBell: quite helpful! Thanks :)
<nigelb> okay, back to work. I hve code to finish.
<jalcine> mhall119: +1 on that.
<jbicha> jcastro: I agree, GNOME Classic is a bit frustrating to use for multi-tasking
<jcastro> snap-l, ctrl-alt-t
<jalcine> if anything, it's upgrading the mental cycle of what a UI should be in order to promote affective computing.
<jbicha> I have to use Classic occasionally to make sure it still works
<jcastro> that guy is pumping his chest about the command line but using menus to get to it? I don't buy that.
<snap-l> jcastro: Feel free to post on that. ;)
<snap-l> I know he'll read it. ;)
<pleia2> ctrl-alt-t <3
<mhall119> snap-l: or tap super and type "term" to see all your terminal choices
<mhall119> again, unlearning bad habits
<AlanBell> dpm: mhall119: to be honest the documentation could consist of "please install d-feet, and connect to the session bus and look at com.canonical.*"
<pleia2> (I've had that binding forever anyway)
<jalcine> Lol
<snap-l> mhall119: Trust me, UNity is not going to make this guy happy at all
<mhall119> AlanBell: what is d-feet?
<snap-l> he has a stack of 486s in his basement that at some point will get used.
<cprofitt> cntl+alt+t = termial too
<jcastro> pleia2, I am reasonably certain that binding has existed for all of ubuntu's existance
<AlanBell> mhall119: it is a dbus browser
<jcastro> since we got it from gnome!
<pleia2> cprofitt: that's what we're referring to :)
<mhall119> snap-l: dear god man
<cprofitt> yep
<mhall119> AlanBell: oh nice!
<pleia2> jcastro: I never used gnome :x
<snap-l> What, I don't know... hopefully for something other than heating. ;)
<cprofitt> snap-l: just have him listen to the Rolling Stones... tell him they had it right
<cprofitt> You can't always get what you want, but if you try sometimes you might find you get what you need
<jcastro> snap-l, show him this: http://www.jorgecastro.org/2011/11/01/how-i-roll/
<jalcine> Well, this guy can always, always hit Ctrl+Alt+F1 to F6
<snap-l> jcastro: You have posting privs. ;)
<jcastro> no way man, I'm still on the hook for ccsm haters, this one is all you.
<AlanBell> I am watching you jcastro ;)
<pleia2> lol
<mhall119> jcastro: lol, old yahoo, those were the days
<snap-l> jcastro: You're still on the hook for breaking wireless fwcutter
<jcastro> AlanBell, you fixed the major issues, I have no problems.
 * snap-l hides.
<AlanBell> :)
<jcastro> well I have problems with it, but at least now it's not so sucky.
<jcastro> anyway, ctrl-alt-t gets me to where I need to go, since I am now server guy
<jcastro> all unity flames go to mhall119 now
<AlanBell> someone should do a little patch to it to allow it to start in an "only tinker with unity" mode
 * mhall119 puts on his fire-suit
<mhall119> bring it
<AlanBell> then myunity can drift off into a comfortable retirement
<jcastro> I think myunity is a fine tool for people who want to use it.
<mhall119> jcastro: http://www.dmoz.org/ is even still around
<jcastro> yeah I know it's written in basic or whatever
<jcastro> but the guy is actually working on something to make lives easier for people
<jcastro> so for that, thumbs up from me
<mhall119> jcastro: we can't have that
<jalcine> Hey wait
<jalcine> In that article, about Ubuntu being right, they say "Unity is a pure Canonical project like Android is a pure Google project"
<jalcine> Google bought Android and open-sourced it, didn't they?
<mhall119> they bought it, not sure if it was open source previously or not
<mhall119> either way, he meant the current state of things
<jalcine> ah, okay.
 * jalcine continues.
<pleia2> now that I read an overwhelming number of ubuntu articles to prep for UWN I realize how widespread the belief that Canonical does everything is, at first I thought I should send corrections but apparently it tends to be intentional (even after correction, they won't change titles or conclusions drawn from incorrect facts)
<jcastro> yes, I get that all the time
<jcastro> "my bug fixed, thanks canonical!" "no, actually that was this guy over here."
<pleia2> buncha liars and crooks in the press ;)
<jalcine> propaganda in F/OSS?
<jcastro> so a while back I went to this lug and spoke
<jcastro> and I wanted to test my theory
<jcastro> so I didn't tell them who I worked for
<jcastro> I just said "ubuntu"
<jcastro> and then I did a talk and stuff
<jcastro> and watched how people reacted.
<jcastro> and then at the end I was like "thanks everyone for coming! I'll leave my cards here up front if you have questions" or whatever
<nigelb> troll :P
<jcastro> and then one guy was like "omg I didn't know you worked for canonical I wouldn't have said all those things about blah blah sucking."
<jcastro> it's like, thanks bro!
<pleia2> lol
<nigelb> hahaha
<jalcine> lolol
<jcastro> if it would have been volunteer time, then I'm fair game I guess. lol.
<mhall119> jcastro: then there's the other group that would have whined *more* if they knew you were Canonical
<s-fox> my lug sucks, lol
<nigelb> To be fair, I expected people to think "wait, you're CAnonica? Drat, I wouldn't have been so nice to you then"
<nigelb> I commented on this bug about taking a week to fix.
<jcastro> mhall119, sometimes that happens to me.
<nigelb> and the guy's like "WHAT'S WRONG WITH YOU CANONICAL PEOPLE!?!?1111"
<jcastro> "oh hey so since you work at canonical I thought I'd bring this bug to your attention."
<nigelb> "Er, I'm not Canonical" "oh sorry! Carry on!"
<jcastro> I mean, what can I say to that other than "don't worry dude, my bugs are just as ignored as yours are."
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> look at all the bugs you file about LP. :P
<nigelb> I had to fix bugs I really wanted to see fixed myself. ;-)
<nigelb> On a positive note, I'm glad I can do that.
<jo-erlend> jcastro, hehe :)
<bkerensa> nigelb: https://launchpad.net/~not-canonical
<nigelb> bkerensa: *cough* I'm co-admin.
<bkerensa> ;-p
<nigelb> This was before the times of not-canonical
<jalcine> O.o
<pleia2> the best part of ~not-canonical is "Former members" :)
<czajkowski> lol
<nigelb> hahaha
<nigelb> pleia2++
 * nigelb looks at popey and czajkowski 
<jbicha> nigelb: I had someone think I was canonical last week because the not-canonical logo looked too similar
<nigelb> jbicha: haha
<AlanBell> pleia2: we have also had people announce they are leaving canonical by joining it :)
<nigelb> we did?
<nigelb> who?
<AlanBell> wendar
<nigelb> ah
<popey> i deliberated so hard about when to quit that team ☺
<jalcine> Wow. Talk about transparency.
<jcastro> popey, well it could be worse, you could have deleted it.
<nigelb> haha
<pleia2> lol
<popey> :p
<czajkowski> poor popey you're never gonna get away from that slagging are you
 * czajkowski had to wait till pleia2 was asleep and AlanBell not online, very hard time to find a nice time in those time frame! 
<jcastro> I live vicariously through popey
<czajkowski> just when I get the hang of LP a new issue comes up, and feel like a newbie again, LP is MASSIVE!
<nigelb> czajkowski: I'm admin too ;-)
<nigelb> So, you'll not find all 3 of us asleep.
<dholbach> alright, I'm calling it a day - see you all tomorrow
<czajkowski> aye
<nigelb> g'nite dholbach!
<dholbach> bye :)
<mhall119> where's akgraner?  It's odd to not have her around
<bkerensa> mhall119: LinaroLand :D
<mhall119> what? they're not doing another connect right now are they?
<jcastro> hah, SURPRISE developer summit!!!
<jalcine> Lol
<jcastro> popey, x220 kernel, I think I found it.
<jcastro> but I need you to confirm if you can
<popey> jcastro: i haven't had the issue for ages
<popey> but sure, mine is idle at the moment, let me know what you need
<jcastro> that would have been awesome to have said in the bug report.
<jcastro> popey, stock precise kernel and you're not having the issue?
<popey> jcastro: i haven't had the issue for ages because I'm wired dude
<popey> if I had stuff to report, I would
<jcastro> oh, so it might still be an issue for you you just don't know?
<popey> yeah
<popey> plus when I did get it, it was very intermittent
 * popey reboots and unplugs wired
<jcastro> yeah it takes me about 24 hours to test each kernel
<jcastro> we know the latest upstream kernel fixes it
<jcastro> we just need to know where in the process from precise kernel to pure-upstream that happened
<popey> ok, mine is on 3.2.0-19-generic now, what do you want me to test on it?
<czajkowski> 136 updates
<czajkowski> oh joy
<czajkowski> I did 84 last night
<popey> \o/ fixes
<czajkowski> wonder will it fix my power issue icon again
<popey> wassup with it?
<czajkowski> it seems to come and go these days 3 weeks working 1 week fecked
<czajkowski> when it's unplugged and discharging it's not shwowing it correctly
<czajkowski> shows me 2 hrs left
<czajkowski> then empty really fast
<czajkowski> where as before it was a lot more gradual
<czajkowski> bbiab need to EOD report
<jcastro> popey, the very last post he posts, has a link to the kernel I tested on
<jcastro> install it, boot into it, put in the bug if the wireless sucks
<jcastro> if it works awesome then just say that
<jcastro> and then we'll keep going
<cprofitt> jcastro: wish I could help, but I no longer have access to an X220 -- is it a certain model of Intel wireless or just the Lenovo?
<jcastro> I think it's just the x220
<jcastro> I am getting  somewhere, it's just the cycle takes so long
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<hggdh> cjohnston: ping
<cjohnston> hggdh: pong
<greg-g> LoCo Council meeting happening in #ubuntu-meeting
<popey> haha mhall119 engaging with the troll
<czajkowski> where!
<jcastro> popey, URL
<popey> G+
 * nigelb goes to watch fireworks
<popey> https://plus.google.com/u/0/109919666334513536939/posts/H7UvL3bUuue
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> that guy
<jcastro> shrug
<nigelb> lol
<czajkowski> which guy only see mhall119
<czajkowski> dont see all 7 comments
<nigelb> I'm guessing you were at some point sensible enough to block someone :-)
<czajkowski> oh I've a few people bloked :)
<czajkowski> got tired of their stuff blokcing up my stream
<czajkowski> now I can enjoy :)
<nigelb> hehe
<popey> he's just so damned rude
<snap-l> I think he's one of the reasons none of you hang out on identi.ca. ;)
<snap-l> Which is unfortunate, because I think he canned his account there.
<snap-l> http://identi.ca/fabsh
<snap-l> Yep.
<mhall119> I never hung out on identi.ca because it was like a deserted version of twitter, which I also don't hang out on
<snap-l> It's only as deserted as you make it. ;)
<mhall119> well like I said, I don't use twitter either, so...
<snap-l> your loss. ;)
<mhall119> what I lose in content I gain in time ;)
<czajkowski> mhall119: multitask :)
<snap-l> czajkowski: ++
<cjohnston> I don't find much content on twitter thats different enough than whats on FB to bother with both.
<mhall119> czajkowski: i *do* multi-task
<cjohnston> and the only thing I can find good about g+ is hangouts :-/
<mhall119> I need another core so I can properly multi-process rather than context switching all the time
<snap-l> cjohnston: That's a no-brainer for me: I don't use Facebook
<cjohnston> your loss ;-)
<snap-l> cjohnston: Trust me, no loss
<czajkowski> different tools I guess
<cjohnston> yup
<czajkowski> I stopped using identi.ca due to fab and bradly it just got too noisy
<popey> meh, they all have their uses
<czajkowski> twitter is fun
<czajkowski> facebook I get to keep up with non oss folks
<czajkowski> and G+ is good for hangouts and reading articles
<czajkowski> and irc for all you charming folks!
<snap-l> czajkowski: fab is gone
<popey> identica is still full of lunatics
<popey> always was
<snap-l> popey: I resemble that remark. :)
<nigelb> I first read, "I resent that remark"
<nigelb> lol
<snap-l> But yeah, that really makes me angry. Seemed like it wass a pecker-measuring contest for how FOSS you could be
<snap-l> and in the end it killed it for lots of folks.
 * snap-l is still holding out hope
<mhall119> for me, Facebook is personal and G+ is work/community
<greg-g> Just be careful who you follow, as with anywhere :)
<greg-g> I mean, do you see me following snap-l on identi.ca? hecks no
<popey> hah
<jcastro> except with G+ you can have a "idiot" circle
<jcastro> and to me, that is worth it right there
<mhall119> mine is called "haters"
<greg-g> why?
<popey> I call it "gimps" but yeah
<jcastro> mine is actually a combination of swears, but you get the idea.
<greg-g> oh, just to call people names, yeah, THAT's the feature identi.ca lacks, passive aggressive hating ;)
<popey> :D
<jcastro> forums down for anyone right now?
<popey> nope
<jcastro> hmm, something wonky going on there
<mhall119> jcastro: they banned you
<snap-l> No, sadly they're still up. ;)
<snap-l> jcastro: Wishful thinking, I suppose. ;)
<mhall119> snap-l: don't say that too loudly around popey
<popey> hahah snap-l
 * snap-l wishes we could all just use Usenet and get it over with.
<snap-l> NNTP-4-LYFE!
<mhall119> who needs DNS when I can enter ever website I care about in my /etc/hosts file?
<snap-l> mhall119: As long as it contains usenet.ubuntu.com, then yes. :)
<greg-g> "/etc/hosts, the original bookmark"
<snap-l> Yeah, I know, I'm an old fart who liked usenet
<popey> I do love randomly writing text and via magic it turns out to be exactly 140 chars long
<mhall119> and who needs wordpress when geocities lets you run your own webpage?
<snap-l> Instead of having 500 forum accounts, I had one usenet account
<popey> forums suck, everyone knows that
<popey> [FACT]
<snap-l> mhall119: Ah, different usecase
<mhall119> snap-l: don't ruin my sarcasm with facts!
<snap-l> mhall119: Dude, I haven't even taped up my glasses to rebuff that inaccuracy.
<jalcine> Ever kick back too far in a wheelie chair in front of your computer and just fall?
<mhall119> no, never
 * mhall119 looks around
<s-fox> Hello :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-21
<s-fox> Hey cprofitt o/
<cprofitt> hey s-fox
<s-fox> How are you?
<s-fox> Goodbye.
<akgraner> cjohnston, you are rocking summit!  Go you!
<cjohnston> anyone around who is a sucker for punishment who wouldn't mind helping me test things?
<cjohnston> Ok.. Anyone around who wants to check out something thats totally awesome?
<akgraner> cjohnston, just tell them the coolness is the new summit features and they rock
<cjohnston> lol
<akgraner> see how creative people can be with the session titles :-)
<cjohnston> I already saw
<akgraner> :-P
<akgraner> hey the graner's keep it real would be an awesome talk
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> you cant have all week
<akgraner> oh well there is that
<akgraner> I can in your test session
<akgraner> cjohnston, it can be ars - akgraner reality summit :-P - that would be scary
<akgraner> or funny as heck one of the two
<akgraner> ok I am going on 15 hours awake and I am getting punchy  - cjohnston let me know if you need anything else from me tomorrow - I'll find some time somewhere
 * akgraner wonders if she should finish her self-evaluation in this mood :-)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> have a good night
<cjohnston> ty for your help
<akgraner> yw... catch you tomorrow
<cjohnston> Hey all.. if you could please help me with testing new features in Summit: http://chrisjohnston.org/ubuntu/the-summit-scheduler-a-call-for-testing
<bkerensa> documentation freeze is not happening this week =s
<cjohnston> we dont need no stinkin docs
<bkerensa> cjohnston: heh
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<sense> morning
<cjohnston> mornin
<s-fox> Hello o/
<cjohnston> :-)
<s-fox> Hey cjohnston , up a bit early for you? On nights?
<cjohnston> no.. its 7
<s-fox> hmmm, maybe I got my timezones mixed up, ha
<czajkowski> DSt messes things up
<s-fox> We change this sunday
<s-fox> Can't wait to be honest
<czajkowski> cjohnston: where ona  wiki page do I list a uds activity planning ?
<cjohnston> not really sure
<cjohnston> what type of activity?
<czajkowski> evenign activity
<czajkowski> *evening
<czajkowski> used to be w.u.c/uds-release
<czajkowski> and we could put stuff there wondered was it gonna be used
<cjohnston> Theres /UDS-Q
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Q
<cjohnston> ya
<czajkowski> aye which looks a bit odd seeing the header like that
<cjohnston> I don't know that I would put it right on that page
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> I'm gonna work on that
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UDS-Q
<czajkowski> all the links dont exist
<cjohnston> jcastro has had run it looks like
<cjohnston> just means noone has created them yet because noones gotten there
<AlanBell> what is the event czajkowski?
<czajkowski> cjohnston: can you create an evening activities page for me please as you have it open
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> AlanBell: photo walk
<czajkowski> for photographers
<AlanBell> nice
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> just planning it now
<AlanBell> starting where?
<czajkowski> AlanBell: am in the planning phase :)
<czajkowski> aka had the idea and now trying to work it out :)
<AlanBell> maybe talk to pleia2
<AlanBell> although that would mean it ends up in a zoo
<czajkowski> hehehe
<czajkowski> just creating a wiki page and can plan from there
<czajkowski> there used to be a wiki page under/UDS for evening events so it should be ok
<cjohnston> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Q/OtherEvents
<nigelb> AlanBell: meanie :P
 * AlanBell loves pleia2's zoo pictures
<czajkowski> they are cute
<czajkowski> and the first thing we did when she visted me in dublin
<czajkowski> was go to the zoo :)
<czajkowski> cjohnston: thanks
<cjohnston> yup
<czajkowski> baffled why I cannot find the Uds-L page
<czajkowski> for events
<AlanBell> we are about due a release name for Q
<AlanBell> March 7th was Oneiric
<sagaci> AlanBell: amen, amen!
<cprofitt> I hope they choose the name I gave at UDS
<cprofitt> to be honest not that many Q animals
<quagga> \o/ go Quagga for 12.10!
 * quagga tickles the pangolin 
<cprofitt> Quixotic Quetzal
<AlanBell> silly popey
<cprofitt> AlanBell: wrong letter... :-)
<cprofitt> AlanBell: did you see the device I posted on G+ yesterday?
<cprofitt> http://www.madentec.com/products/intelliswitch.php
<cprofitt> http://www.madentec.com/products/intelliswitch.php
<AlanBell> dasher can be switch controlled, as can onboard now
<cprofitt> nice.
<AlanBell> up to recently the spacebar in onboard was mapped to 'e' so we don't think anyone has ever used it
<AlanBell> in onboard you can activate scanning mode
<cprofitt> this is the video that I saw the device in
<cprofitt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cSSgndQ5mVs
<cprofitt> very impressive what the young man is capable of
<cprofitt> that device makes a huge difference for him
<cprofitt> Thanks for the information on dasher and onboard
<AlanBell> it was return https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/onboard/+bug/877385
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 877385 in onboard "scanning layout has return mapped to "e"" [Undecided,Fix released]
<cprofitt> space or return is kind of a major roadblock.
<popey> colour me unsurprised that kid uses apple
<cprofitt> why do you say that popey?
<popey> because they get a11y right
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> that I agree with
<cprofitt> though most of the setups we have in my district use Windows
<Pendulum> I think Windows tends to be more common used with 3rd party software, but for just plain works without too much extra software Apple tends to be better
<cprofitt> I was just typing that Pendulum
<Pendulum> Schools use Windows because they assume that that's what they kids will be using other places
<cprofitt> In our cases we use Windows because of the cost -- and the familiarity of the staff with the Windows platform + third party tools
<Pendulum> And because, at least in my area, that's what they already have for computers
<czajkowski> my secondary school uses windows and linux
<czajkowski> they have classes using both
<cprofitt> we have special trained people from our BOCES that handle all the a11y implementations
<Pendulum> the interesting thing is once you start putting in cost for 3rd party tools for a11y, I suspect Apple ends up cheaper than Windows
<czajkowski> they got a lot of help from the university to use linux with lectuers and TAs coming out to help which really helped
<cprofitt> czajkowski: that is great to hear... precious little Linux adoption in schools near me... except in the server room
<czajkowski> nope we have programming class in 4th year in most schools
<czajkowski> and can now take computer modules up to our junior cert aka 15 year olds
<cprofitt> local schools around me used to do programming... but they dropped it... primarily because none of the teachers know how to program
<cprofitt> as a parent it bothers me greatly
<cprofitt> they think teaching autocad and MS Office = computer science
<cprofitt> I did manage to help get a computer club formed at one of the two high schools in my district, and most of those kids use Linux and program arduinos
<cprofitt> I would prefer that some courses be taughts -- or programming integrated in to other courses like Physics / Chemistry / etc
<czajkowski> *shrugs* you cant expect a teacher to teach everything, or they wont teach one thing correctly or fully
<czajkowski> so I dont expect teachers to teach programming, yes it'd be nice but I could see time better spent elsewhere
<cprofitt> czajkowski: who teaches the programming courses in your schools?
<czajkowski> the TAs from Unis who are studying masters
<czajkowski> or past graduates who have completed uni and going back to teach in secondary schools mostly
<czajkowski> to become a teacher as our degrees are in Bsc in computer science so once we do a grad dip we can teach in any secondary school
<cprofitt> ah... that is a key difference from here
<cprofitt> here people have to have a specific education degree to teach in any K-12 schools; they need to add a masters on to that, but without the education degree a masters degree doesn't qualify a person to teach in K-12
<cprofitt> and our K-12 education programs have no computer science certification
<czajkowski> many of my mates who did my course went on to do a 1 year course to become a teacher in schools and then teach computer stuff and usually one of their subjects that they would hae done to leaving cert
<czajkowski> wow you need a masters to teach kids
<cprofitt> yeah.
<cprofitt> our teachers go through a 4 year undergrad program specifically in education - either elementary or secondary
<cprofitt> they pick a certification area - math, science, english, foreign language, physical ed, etc
<cprofitt> then they have to get a masters degree in education as well to remain a teacher
<cprofitt> but a person with a doctorate in computer science would not be able to teach in K-12 unless they went back and completed a two year course in education
<cprofitt> and then if you applied to teach you would be put on the bottom rung as no other experience counts toward the salary scale -- that makes it rare that anyone elects to go in to teaching K-12
<cprofitt> czajkowski: sounds like your system works a bit better
<s-fox> I am moving into teaching from an IT background
<cprofitt> s-fox: where are you?
<czajkowski> we have something similar, although you also have to factor in the irish language, you need honours to become a primary teacher, one of the hardest courses to get into, it;s a 4 year degree, most secondary school teachers are either arts students who major in 2 subjects and then do a follow up h dip, or we do have specalised science and PE teachers.
<s-fox> and I do have a degree in BSc
<s-fox> cprofitt,  I will be teaching in Japan
<czajkowski> my mum wanted me to do the h dip after college, namely as in .ie we have 3 months summer hols
<czajkowski> which is good if you're a woman and wnat to have a family and still work
<czajkowski> but as much as I love kids, I think I'd strangle them :)
<s-fox> I will be teaching adults, so not got that issue czajkowski  ;) haha
<cprofitt> our teachers get two months... nice gig if you can get it.
<czajkowski> they're even worse! they think they know it all
<cprofitt> lol
<czajkowski> another reason is it'a pensionable job and you cannot be fired
<czajkowski> I know about 3 of my mates are teaching in japan they did the TEFEL course and teach english over there
<czajkowski> TEFL
<cjohnston> mhall119: jcastro you going to be able to jump on the call?
<mhall119> cjohnston: what call?
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dholbach> dpm, if you have a bit of time can you check if the update-packaging-guide script still works? :)
<dholbach> we changed a few bits because of the i18n
<technoviking> jcastro: stuart is looking at the logs, hopefully something soon
<jcastro> ok
<dpm> dholbach, on it
<dholbach> dpm, just remember to set the environment variables if you run it manually ;-)
<dpm> :-)
<dpm> dholbach, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/893762/
<dholbach> ha, I thought it might break ;-)
<dholbach> let me check
<dholbach> dpm, I fixed the bug in ~dholbach/+junk/update-packaging-guide
<dpm> dholbach, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/893807/ - does the output on d.u.c look about right?
<dholbach> dpm, yes for now it'll do - I'll check into re-adding the links - the HTML changed, so the regex etc needs to be changed too
<dpm> dholbach, ok, cool, let me know when you want me to pull from bzr again
 * dholbach hugs dpm
 * dpm hugs back ;)
<dholbach> dpm, another update pushed
<dpm> dholbach, ok, pulled and updated output
<dholbach> yeehaw
<dholbach> dpm, http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/ looks much closer to the original now, doesn't it?
<dholbach> admittedly not as pretty
<dholbach> but for generated docs not too bad
<dpm> nice
<dholbach> next: i18n'ed version :-P
<dpm> \o/
<jo-erlend> I just got some interesting data from Norways biggest newspaper; http://ubuntuone.com/4ftiPYrQgmLA37SRjx47Vl
<jo-erlend> the number of visits is secret, but nonetheless.. VG.no is a site that everyone visits, so it's probably the very best data that can be found about Norway. He asked if I had an explanation for the sudden rise in June 2011. I see no other explanation than Unity by default. So I asked if Ubuntu is the major part of the reason. With a little bit of luck, he'll be able and willing to answer. :)
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow
<czajkowski> dpm: hello!
<pleia2> czajkowski: if we could collaborate on UDS events it would be nice (the California team has a lot of ideas already to fill up the usually 2 nights free :))
<dpm> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> dpm: can you help get us on the right path to get this page translated please https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamApprovalGuidelines
<czajkowski> pleia2: cool just went looking under /UDS as thats where it ususally went
<pleia2> I'll be leading a tourist group in SF Wednesday night, there is also a Debian dinner that night and possibly going to the supercomputers at NERSC
<pleia2> yeah, we haven't linked it yet because it's still a couple months off and we wanted more details first
<czajkowski> nods and also people have team dinners tue/wed also
<pleia2> weds tends to be free and thursday for team dinners, so we're shooting for thursday night for some things for people who don't have team dinners
<pleia2> (I'll be doing an Ubuntu Women dinner Thursday)
<dpm> czajkowski, sure, I won't manage today, but will put it on my todo for tomorrow. For the future, though, do you think it would make sense to move these kind of pages to the LoCo portal? This way they'd have a more permanent home and translators would be able to translate them with Launchpad
<dpm> mhall119, what do you think? ^
<czajkowski> hmm interesting thought
<czajkowski> and yea tomorrow is grand for it
<czajkowski> cheers
<bkerensa> dpm: We are trying are best to get it done
<dpm> hi bkerensa, I'm a bit out of context, what are you trying to get done?
<bkerensa> dpm: finish the doc work before freeze
<bkerensa> or soon after if we get a exception
<dpm> bkerensa, yeah, I've been chatting with jbicha and with skaet on #ubuntu-doc and #ubuntu-release
<mhall119> dpm: think about which?
<dpm> the suggestion to move some wiki pages related to LoCo info to the loco portal ^^
<mhall119> they won't be translatable unless they're in the code itself, which will make updates more cumbersome, but we can do it
<mhall119> jbicha_: bkerensa: Can you  guys help me gather a list of people who contributed towards documentation for 12.04?
<bkerensa> mhall119: I will see what I can do :)
<cjohnston>  /39
<bkerensa> mhall119: I just pinged doc list to try and gather that and I will e-mail you a list when I have one together
<mhall119> thanks bkerensa
<jbicha_> bkerensa: the commit logs work too https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-docs/precise/changes
<jbicha_> and same for kubuntu-docs, server guide
<bkerensa> k
<popey> jcastro: network dropped
<jcastro> yeah mine is pretty bad
<jcastro> popey, can you post on the bug and say it sucked for me too?
<jcastro> wrapping up this OMG bidness
<popey> mine isnt bad, it dropped completely
<jcastro> oh
<popey> done
<jcastro> well, certainly the kernel he gave me before this one was awesome
<jcastro> this has to be the crappy one I figure
<balloons> AlanBell, Daviey anyone.. can you tell me if it's possible to have etherpad's viewable via read-only without login? as it stands, we can't use the ubuntu pad to do generic public work as many people aren't a member of the team that allows them to access
<balloons> If this isn't possible now, who can we talk to about changing it?
<AlanBell> it isn't possible now, but I have a plan
<jbicha_> balloons: maybe http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org
<AlanBell> I will be adding such a method to the server that we will be using for UDS
<AlanBell> jbicha_: that is running the same code, just a different theme
<balloons> AlanBell, awesome.. so by next UDS our etherpads will be publically viewable without login?
<AlanBell> the Ubuntu pad is stuck behind a reverse proxy that requires openid auth from everyone
<AlanBell> yeah
<balloons> and I can use it for other things outside of UDS for ubuntu work
<balloons> cool.. thanks.
<balloons> glad to hear it
<AlanBell> normally there is a static read only link, I am extending it to do a live read only link
<AlanBell> and you can use the comment facility without logging on
<AlanBell> http://mumble.libertus.co.uk:9001/p/baloons
<AlanBell> have a play
<balloons> ohh.. new theme.. new version?
<balloons> looks nice
<AlanBell> it will be embedded in summit again, and it will know who you are from your summit login
<akgraner> AlanBell, somewhere in there you should have inserting a "muahahaha" after the "I have a plan" - just sayin'
<jbicha_> AlanBell: why is it stuck behind that openid thing? I have to reconnect all the time
<AlanBell> yeah, sorry about that
<mhall119> jbicha_: because when it wasn't, OMG linked to the session pads in their articles and a bunch of people started screwing them up
<jbicha_> the ubuntu-uk one doesn't require the login
<AlanBell> it was implemented about 12 hours before the start of the UDS before last
<AlanBell> yeah, etherpad doesn't support openID at all so canonical sysadmins decided to put it behind a reverse proxy that requires auth
<jbicha_> oh ok
<AlanBell> I think it may have been less than 12 hours  in fact!
<AlanBell> but it was done by the time sabdlf stopped speaking
<jalcine> I thought it was sadfl?
<cjohnston> balloons: what teams are they a member of that they dont have access?
<AlanBell> sabdfl, I can't type
<jalcine> lol but I've seen a lot of people use sabdfl .
<AlanBell> yeah, pretty much everyone with a launchpad account should have access, if they don't there is a group for execptions
<cjohnston> I remember sitting in the lobby with jcastro adding thousands of people on Monday morning.
<AlanBell> anyone in canonical, ubuntu members, any loco team, motu etc are already added
<cjohnston> ya
<jcastro> IS was complaining about spam too
<jcastro> people were spamming it
<jcastro> :(
<AlanBell> they were
<balloons> AlanBell, cjohnston .. I
<mhall119> jcastro: I may have broken OMG
<balloons> as an example, https://launchpad.net/~cortman doesn't have access
<czajkowski> most people wer added to it
<czajkowski> so all locoteams
<czajkowski> ubuntu members
<AlanBell> yeah, well this cortman person is in no groups
<czajkowski> it was rare that peoople who wanted to interact with Ubuntu land were able to access the etherpad
<cjohnston> balloons: ask for ubuntu-testing to be members of ~ubuntu-etherpad
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> what cjohnston said
<AlanBell> it is unusual for people to not be in a loco team, but be sufficiently involved in the project to want to see UDS stuff
<czajkowski> nods
<cjohnston> balloons: I added the team, ask Pete or stgraber to approve it
<cjohnston> then they will all be members
<balloons> ahh.. that would be helpful, thank you
<czajkowski> sweet that was painless
<czajkowski> :)
<cjohnston> Anyone willing to help me test out awesome new changes in Summit?
<jcastro> anyone willing to stick a knife in me?
<jcastro> yaaaaargh OMG!Ubuntu!
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> thats how I feel about charms too
<mhall119> jcastro: is it will WP/PHP that's failing?
<mhall119> can you just juju add wordpress-omg now/
<jcastro> apache, but not on the running one, it's running fine
<jcastro> something else is the problem
<balloons> cjohnston, you sure you invited?
<jcastro> w're almost done with the omg charm
<balloons> pete doesn't see anything
<cjohnston> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<cjohnston> looks like he approved it
<balloons> lol
<balloons> now he sees it
<cjohnston> added 143 new members
<cjohnston> our team is 20,144 strong..
<balloons> i've got another one for you to add
<balloons> one sec
<cjohnston> uggh
<czajkowski> balloons: get them all in one go
<balloons> yes.. it's another team :-)
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~u+1
<cjohnston> get someone to approve
<balloons> will do
<balloons> thanks!
<cjohnston> balloons has the power
<jcastro> well done
<jcastro> "your problem now, welcome to the team!"
<balloons> i do?!?
<cjohnston> what he said
<cjohnston> thats prolly what jono told you when he hired you too
 * balloons whimpers.. no one told me anything about this!
<cjohnston> what do you need to be told
<cjohnston> you noticed a problem, mentioned it, i jfdi'ed it.. everything is better now
<jcastro> you're just new here and full of energy
<balloons> cjohnston, I'm only kidding
<cjohnston> :-P
<balloons> yes, as always ya'll have been great
<jcastro> so we'll likely give you as much power as possible so when you do explode it's less work for us.
<balloons> ask and I have recieved
<balloons> jcastro, good plan
<jcastro> then you'll be like "it all makes sense, no wonder jorge is an alcoholic."
<cjohnston> I can't be an alcoholic...
<czajkowski> jcastro: so how is your day going :)
<cjohnston> I have to stop drinking every third day
<cjohnston> although, I am going to "World of Beer" tonight
<jcastro> 5 days of nothing but this OMG fire, soon though, soon we will be triumphant.
<czajkowski> clearly I missed the fire
<czajkowski> sup?
<cjohnston> I have a list of stuff for you when your triumphant
<cjohnston> czajkowski: not omg
<cjohnston> well, it may be up now, but it wasnt
<pleia2> czajkowski: ok, updated /UDS-Q/OtherEvents with the details in my notes (and updated the california page so it's more complete, but it'll also get more fleshed out over these next few weeks
<pleia2> the team is super excited to be the host area for this UDS, so it should be fun :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: cool
<czajkowski> pleia2: just need to add a line after the atttendees before the san fran tour
<czajkowski> that ok??
<pleia2> hm?
<czajkowski> just added a seperation bar
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> we could combine the two if you want (not sure where you were intending to go photo-wise)
<czajkowski> we didnt pick monday as usually something going on for folks, and tuesday not sure if we've a team thingy
<pleia2> it's tricky because it'll be dark, so I'm not sure what to suggest
<czajkowski> aye tis fine one of the guys is big into photography so if we get 2-3 others it'll be fun
<czajkowski> so might be best if not too big a group anyways.
<czajkowski> pleia2: how far is it from the venue to san fran ?
<czajkowski> 30mins?
<pleia2> about 15-20 minutes on transit
<czajkowski> transit = Bart?
<pleia2> yeah
<czajkowski> cool
<cjohnston> the bart was actually fairly easy to use compaired to some of the others I have found
<pleia2> and I'll have to check the exact price, it's going to be interesting ticket-wise for a bunch of people (in budapest the hungarian logo just bought a ticket book)
<pleia2> cjohnston: yeah, public transit here is quite nice
<pleia2> s/logo/loco
 * jalcine waits for a UDS in New York.
<AlanBell> czajkowski: the bridge and park by the bridge look like interesting places
<AlanBell> Pendulum was talking about the japanese tea gardens which might be photographable
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> gmb is woking on the route
<pleia2> unfortunately the japanese tea garden isn't open at night (and that's a much longer trip, other side of the city near the ocean)
<greg-g> the ZOO!
<greg-g> ;)
<pleia2> lol
<greg-g> pleia2's favorite place
<pleia2> that's not open at night either, I've told them they should have a special night open each month :)
<pleia2> the california team is also putting together some "stuff to do if you're here on weekends" and we may be doing some touristing then too, much more to do during the day
 * greg-g nods
<pleia2> I've pretty much blocked off all my time in the weekends around UDS for this ;)
<pleia2> I'll also be doing an airport run at midnight on Saturday for at least one community member getting in super late
<cjohnston> ups is finally here!
<AlanBell> pleia2: so with the bart, would a $50 ticket be reasonable for a week?
<pleia2> AlanBell: are yout taking it to/from the airport?
<greg-g> that
<greg-g> 's almost just SFO <-> oakland :/
<pleia2> (and which airport?)
<AlanBell> yeah, airport to SF, maybe a cable car or streetcar or something, then oakland then whatever mooching about we do during the week, then back to the airport
<AlanBell> SFO
<pleia2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/uds-project/+bug/929014 has prices for transit, from SFO it's $8.40
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 929014 in uds-project "Add public transit options to travel page" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<greg-g> wait, I was wrong, it's ~$9 each way for SFO <-> Oakland
<pleia2> AlanBell: cable car and street cars are a separate transit system :( you need MUNI tickets
<AlanBell> oh I thought it was all on the rfid card thing
<pleia2> AlanBell: ah, yes, you can get a clipper card
<AlanBell> clipper
<pleia2> AlanBell: but they don't work on Cable Cars yet, still need to do cash unless you have a monthly pass
<pleia2> they work on street cars
<pleia2> and each person needs to have a card, can't share
<balloons> pleia2, I was looking at getting a clipper card.. anyway to get one in advance?
<pleia2> balloons: yeah, and if you order online they are free :)
<pleia2> https://www.clippercard.com/
<pleia2> (they will cost $5 is you buy them in person)
<AlanBell> only for the USA though
<pleia2> yeah
<AlanBell> guess I can pick one up at SFO
<czajkowski> AlanBell: get it shopped to the hotel a few days before
<balloons> cool.. I'll order mine and have it sent.. Thanks pleia2
<AlanBell> and pay the foreigner tax
<AlanBell> czajkowski: doesn't help me get to the hotel!
<czajkowski> ok!
 * czajkowski removes the ! key! 
<AlanBell> and I am staying in SF on the saturday
<czajkowski> nods as am I
<pleia2> I should check if they sell them at SFO, I'll be there on Wednesday so I'll try to remember to check
<czajkowski> but am heading to the hotel to unwind
<AlanBell> that would be good pleia2
<pleia2> if not you can just get a bart ticket for that leg of the trip and buy a clipper card at a station later
<czajkowski> pleia2: you could add a travel section on the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Q/  might make it easier to update for future conferneces rather than on the website
<pleia2> czajkowski: ah, good idea, I keep sharing that silly bug report
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> pleia2: just makes sense to add content to the wiki for stuff like this and that way we can share and add stuff liek where to buy the card and update it as we find out
<czajkowski> then cjohnston can makr the bug invalid
<pleia2> czajkowski: yeah, for the last couple cycles I had access to uds.ubuntu.com so I could add event info and stuff, but with this new site that went away
<czajkowski> nods
<pleia2> so we're back to using the wiki, which we were trying to retire :\
<czajkowski> why we retiring the wiki
<czajkowski> it still has a use imo and it's community event as well
<cjohnston> pleia2: help us put it all into summit ;-)
<czajkowski> closing off the wiki removes community being able to add and contribute things
<pleia2> cjohnston: should I reassign the bug report to summit?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> you should help us make summit able to handle that info
<pleia2> oh yes, in my free time :)
<cjohnston> yup
 * czajkowski looks at her calendar 
<czajkowski> what free time
<jalcine> lol
<cjohnston> i have three jobs now.. still find time to do it
<czajkowski> organsing one conference, helping with another one and my community work leaves me friday and saturdays with no conf calls!
<pleia2> AlanBell: my fiance was just checking on Clipper at SFO, doesn't look good, I'll come up with a scheme and put it on the wiki
<AlanBell> ok, thanks pleia2
<pleia2> anyway, I'm not even home right now (woo Philadelphia :D) and I have a dinner to get to, later all :)
<AlanBell> have fun o/
<czajkowski> pleia2: toodles
<pleia2> thanks for starting this stuff czajkowski, it's approaching fast!
<czajkowski> pleia2: no bother :)
<AlanBell> balloons: we need to have a chat about the #u+1 channel at some point, can you pop into #ubuntu-irc when convenient please :)
 * Pendulum makes mental note to order a Clipper Card in the next week or so
<Pendulum> (I'm coming in a week before UDS to hang out and see non-Ubuntu friends)
<czajkowski> no such thing as non ubuntu people
<czajkowski> lies
<Pendulum> actually, to be fair one of them was the person who first mentioned Linux to me
<Pendulum> but I don't think he uses Ubuntu
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-22
<czajkowski> <--- sleep
<bkerensa> Pendulum: UDS will be fun :D
<mhall119> so an FB post about unity garners a bunch of "Unity sucks, bring back classic gnome!" comments
<mhall119> an FB post on bringing back the classic gnome garners a bunch of "Unity sucks"
<mhall119> I bet if we totally got rid of Unity, the comment threads would just be "sucks!"
<pangolin> 3 posts on IRC about Unity/FB gets you nothing
<pangolin> :P
<mhall119> thus restoring my faith in IRC
<pangolin> I just g+rolled you :)
<jcastro> mhall119, it's ok I get unity trolling on server posts too
<jcastro> it's the way of the internet
 * mhall119 kicks pangolin 
<pangolin> :(
<mhall119> pangolin: it's funny because that template matches most of the negative comments I've seen on Windows 8 and Metro (also most that I saw for Vista and 7)
<pangolin> here i thought you were one of the nice people
<mhall119> who lied and told you that?
<mhall119> it was jcastro wasn't it
<pangolin> I think it was jono
<pangolin> could have been jcastro
<mhall119> close enough
<jcastro> it certainly wasn't me
<jcastro> mhall is my pupil of cynicism and snark
<mhall119> you make me sound like some evil jedi apprentice
 * mhall119 is certainly no jedi
<nigelb> mhall119 is unity skywalker :D
<greg-g> jcastro: the initial request is slow, but the load is decently fast, given all the shit OMG! has
<jcastro> yeah we're not close to optimizing
<jcastro> but it's still like so much nicer than what he had before
<jcastro> this is 3 nginx load balanced mediums and a mysql small
<jcastro> greg-g, there's a lot of junk plugins and stuff we can cut out
<mhall119> jcastro: what's the bottleneck?
<jcastro> just tweaking the load balancing
<jcastro> mhall119, it's complicated, but seems it was apache
<mhall119> jcastro: cpu, memory, io?
<jcastro> but still, it's hard until we dig more, which we will in step 2
<jcastro> it was hosing CPUs
<jcastro> but now we're caching
<jcastro> and the site was much, much, much busier than I ever imagined
<mhall119> hosing 3 medium CPU? wow
<jcastro> oh no no
<jcastro> all 3 are 99% idle right now
<mhall119> so it's the load balancer?
<jcastro> each node load balances without a load balancing node
<jcastro> it's some nginx thing I didn't even know existed
<jcastro> each time you add unit they just load balance themselves
<jcastro> anyway all that is working fine now except one node isn't caching
<jcastro> the problem before this setup was apache just maxing out
<mhall119> but when  it was apache, it was hammering the haproxy or webserver cpus?
<jcastro> the webserver one
<jcastro> I can't explain it in the detail you need though, once they're done we'll write it up
<mhall119> ok
<jcastro> anyway TL;DR. 3 mediums and one small
<jcastro> so down to like 15 bucks a day
<jcastro> instead of like, 85
<mhall119> better, still not cheap though, how does that compare to their previous hosting cost?
<jcastro> We're about $100 over
<jcastro> but this is just the "get off the xlarges now."
<jcastro> we can cut a ton more out after
<jcastro> since we can redeploy like, easily now
<mhall119> I bet joey is happy about that
<jcastro> and the charm is like, putting db snapshots for backups on s3 for him, etc.
<jcastro> it'll be nice
<mhall119> jcastro: for me, the selling point for the cloud is that you *can* experiment with an alterate setup for a high-traffic site, and it only costs you about $20.
<jcastro> add another 0.
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> if I knew what I was doing
<jcastro> you can start will all micros
<jcastro> the nice thing is with the charm you can iterate on your laptop too
<jcastro> then push out
<jcastro> so you can code, test, code, test, code, test. All on your laptop
<jcastro> just how it will deploy in the cloud
<jcastro> without running up the meter
<jcastro> mhall119, see G+, I linked the bzr branches
<mhall119> G+ where?
<jcastro> my call for testing post
<dholbach> Guten Morgen Berlin! :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Hi dholbach!
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<czajkowski> aloha
<jalcine> G'marning New York City :)
<jalcine> I shouldn't be up
<mhall119> morning
 * czajkowski tickles mhall119 herrro 
<mhall119> gah,  what?
<mhall119> what'd I do?
<czajkowski> nada
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> brb, coffee is ready
<nigelb> http://epicpullrequests.tumblr.com/
<mhall119> nigelb: the non-rhyming Dr. Seuss one makes my eye twitch
<nigelb> mhall119: that almost rhymed there.
<mhall119> no it didn't
<AlanBell> can you do better?
<mhall119> I can not try, which makes me less twitchy
<jcastro> mhall119, how's it running now? the only thing that should be busted is broken images every 3 refreshes or so
<mhall119> jcastro: didn't the have an ad running across the top of the page?
<jcastro> yeah some js hosting issues
<jcastro> not all of it is in s3, we need to put it there
<mhall119> Why is it that both dogs insist on laying *on* me when I'm working?
<Pendulum> mhall119: because they want you to know you're loved
<Pendulum> although I'm trying to imagine both of them lying on you at once and failing
<mhall119> Pendulum: they, however, are not failing
<mhall119> through at least the labrador got down
<Pendulum> well Lucy's so small she can't be that much of a bother then
<mhall119> true, but she lays on my arm, which makes typing and mousing hard
<Pendulum> ah, yes. the "I'm going to lie where it's going to prevent you from moving so that you have to pay attention to me" position
<mhall119> exactly
<nigelb> heh
<jcastro> nigelb, how's omg's performance over where you are?
<jcastro> mhall119, how about you? It should be liquid fast right now
<nigelb> checking
<nigelb> hit the main site or staging?
<mhall119> jcastro: everything is looking good
<mhall119> they have so much 3rd party javascript though :(
<nigelb> Looks good.
<jcastro> I know
<jcastro> He needs a plugin and js review something fierce
<jcastro> mhall119, 3 mediums also overkill
<jcastro> we can probably go down to two smalls
<jcastro> mhall119, blogging now, linking the charm so you can see the nginx setup
<mhall119> jcastro: he could also use Exprires: headers on his js and css to stop the browser from asking about them every time
<jcastro> ah, let me tell marco
<marcoceppi> jcastro: marco is here
<marcoceppi> mhall119: Can you set headers from s3? Because that's where all the files are being served for js/etc
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> AlanBell, ok down to 3 mediums and 2 smalls, next stop, two-small city.
<AlanBell> whohoo
<jcastro> we were going to go with 2 mediums but I was scared so went with 3
<AlanBell> it is pushing a lot of bandwidth, but as the comments are offloaded to disqus I would think the transactional load would be less than most normal blogs
<AlanBell> what is the $/hour now?
<jcastro> .64
<jcastro> the price of one xlarge, heh
<jcastro> we could probably easily drop one medium right now actually
<jcastro> marcoceppi, but the magic scares me
<jcastro> I am having a hard time fathoming how he could have survived release-time loads on that box he had.
<cjohnston> luck
<marcoceppi> jcastro: we can always put the medium back if it's too much
<jcastro> I bet that machine was at like, load 70 for days on end, hah
<marcoceppi> we're charmed and ready to roll out add-unit remove-unit, it's childs play
<jcastro> marcoceppi, sure, but let's do it when clint's around
<mhall119> jcastro: if memory serves, he didn't always survive release time traffic
<marcoceppi> hah, yeah :)
<jcastro> I don't think we've ever seen this working live
<jcastro> it'll be slick
<marcoceppi> jcastro: oh, the add-unit stuff works
<jcastro> \o/
<marcoceppi> before we pointed the ip yesterday we only had two mediums, we added one right before we pointed the ip
<marcoceppi> it'd still be nice to have clint on hand
<popey> jcastro: he didnt survive really
<popey> the box got the absolute nuts kicked out of it
<popey> load average was off the scale
<jcastro> suck
<jcastro> mhall119, shifting gears
<jcastro> marianna is asking about the guidebook
<bkerensa> good morning
<mhall119> jcastro: what about it?
<jcastro> mhall119, ah she couldn't find the barcode, I got it.
<jcastro> she was wondering if the instructions are the same
<jcastro> and afaict they are.
<mhall119> as far as I know, yes
<jcastro> did we have a quickURL for the QR code, do you remember?
<mhall119> no, we were given a QRcode image
<mhall119> IIRC, cjohnston has added a field for the image url in the database
<bkerensa> mhall119: when do tracks usually go up?
<mhall119> bkerensa: usually whenever jcastro put them up
<mhall119> but I get the feeling I'll be doing that this time
<mhall119> which makes it kind of unusual
<cjohnston> yes...
<cjohnston> jcastro: can we talk about not paying for guidebook since Aq made the site mobile friendly?
<cjohnston> :-)
<mhall119> mobile friendlier
<mhall119> it's still got a way to go before we're replacing Guidebook
<cjohnston> ok.. what he said
<jcastro> ok so the one issue
<mhall119> it's something we can discuss at UDS though
<jcastro> is which QR code to use
<jcastro> does anyone have the one we used in orlando handy?
<cjohnston> no
<mhall119> jcastro:  think so
<bkerensa> jcastro: uhh do you by chance know what the omg backend url is anymore? can you ping it to me
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I need to post something :P
<jcastro> we are working on that now, you'll need to standby a bit
<jcastro> or talk to joey to have him post it
<jcastro> wordpress admin panel doesn't like 3 nodes and stuff.
<bkerensa> ahh I found it
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> jcastro: I think http://people.ubuntu.com/~mhall119/guidebook_125.png is the one we used for UDS-P
<bkerensa> I love that we are shipping a music player in 12.04 that freezes for a few minutes on launch :)
<jcastro> mhall119, iirc we had a canonical place on summit.u.c with the URL
<jcastro> cjohnston, ? ^
<mhall119> jcastro: for the image?
<cjohnston> no idea
<jcastro> yeah
<technoviking> jcastro: have time chat in the next couple of days
<jcastro> technoviking, any day but today, unless you're blocked
<technoviking> How would tomorrow at 3pm EST be?
<mhall119> jcastro: it used to be we had one qrcode for the entire site
<jcastro> sure, I'll know in an hour or two how I'm going today
<mhall119> cjohnston expanded that to let us use per-summit images
<jcastro> ok so for the QR code on the printed badge
<jcastro> that should be the guidebook one right?
<mhall119> jcastro: that's what we did in -P right?
<jcastro> I believe so
<jcastro> it makes sense
<cjohnston> Daviey:  your killing me with the spam! :-)
<nigelb> Daviey: good job :D
 * cjohnston smacks nigel with summit
<cjohnston> nigelb:  can you change tarmac to 15 minutes and have it email me when there are issues preventing a merge
<nigelb> cjohnston: yes for the first, no for the second.
<nigelb> I don't run a mail daemon there yet.
<nigelb> I can set it up tomorrow morning if you remind me.
<cjohnston> is there any way I can know about issues
<greg-g> jcastro: yo, jsalisbury is the IRC name of the guy helping with the x220 wifi issue?
<greg-g> jcastro: I'm having issues with my x220 on Oneiric with the latest kernel update, wondering if related
<popey> yes
<greg-g> seems to not be online...
 * greg-g shrugs
<jcastro> greg-g, he's responsive in the bug. It might be worth seeing if you can run that kernel in 11.10
<greg-g> jcastro: k. lemme restart (I have a recent kernel upgrade) and confirm everything before I muddy up the waters on that bug.
<bkerensa> :( I need to find a new printer... when I put new ink cartridges in it never realizes such and says I am low and nobody refills ink for my Canon =/
<popey> I wont buy anything but HP these days for printers
<cprofitt> popey: why?
<popey> all other printers suck
<mhall119> printers are one consumer technology that just hasn't keptup
<cprofitt> popey: +1
<cprofitt> wasn't sure if that was the reason or not
<popey> printers are merely devices for causing pain
<popey> they also sometimes print stuff
<snap-l> I really like my Brother Multifunction printer
<snap-l> It's a laser printer, and has Linux support
<popey> any printer which requires me to unpack an rpm is not a printer, it is a travesty
<mhall119> snap-l: I tried to set one of those up on my Dad's XP laptop, good god what a pain that was
<snap-l> Had a Samsung prior to that which worked pretty well too
<snap-l> popey: You only need drivers for Network Scanning. ;)
<popey> here's what happened when I bought my HP Officejet 6310 All-In-One printer/scanner/copier/fax.
<snap-l> mhall119: Their Windows drivers are pretty special, yes.
<popey> 1. get it out of the box
<mhall119> then again, I took his old Brother HL-1440 home, plugged it into the kids' Ubuntu 10.04 machine, and it just worked
<popey> 2. Plug it in.
<popey> 3. print stuff
<mhall119> didn't have to do anything but plug it in
<snap-l> popey: And what did you need to do to do network scanning?
<popey> network scanning is for lazy people
<mhall119> cups does network printing automagically
<popey> go and walk to your scanner
<mhall119> oh, saned for network scanning, I use that often
<snap-l> popey: I share a printer with my wife
<mhall119> popey: it's also for people who have kids old enough to understand "now put the next page in the scanner and tell me when it's ready"
<popey> so do I ☺
<snap-l> ergo, networking is quite important. ;)
<popey> and two kids
<popey> who print from all around the house
<popey> automagically
<snap-l> popey: Stop sharing my printer!
<mhall119> mine don't have permission to print
<mhall119> I'd never have ink/toner/paper if I allowed them to print whenever they wanted
<snap-l> And tell the kids to stop putting nutella on my printer.
<popey> sam prints quite a lot of PDFs from websites which he colours in
<popey> but always asks first before printing colour stuff
<snap-l> Actually, I was going to go with HP, but I can get a solid 3000 pages on a $70+ cart
<mhall119> you have hm well trained
<mhall119> er, I mean, raised
<snap-l> unfortunately, HP has gone creative-accounting and only manages about 1800 for the same price.
<snap-l> And my wife is a college instructor
<mhall119> gah, why does my code have so many typos today?
<popey> switched to dvorak?
<mhall119> no, same laptop keyboard as always
<cjohnston> mhall119: because you arent coding on summit
<mhall119> I'm going to blame the chihuahua who has insisted on sleeping on my forearm all day
<dholbach> alright my friends - see you all tomorrow :)
<mhall119> g'night dholbach
<cjohnston> g'nite dholbach
<dholbach> byeeeeeeeeee :)
<mhall119> I'm about to kick this code
 * mhall119 hates refactoring
<cjohnston> mhall119: bzr branch lp:summit
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> this is still better than summit
<cjohnston> not true
<cjohnston> doesnt exist
<mhall119> it's "better" because it's one of the things jono put on my list
<mhall119> yay, it's running and hasn't errored out yet
<cjohnston> sumo?
<mhall119> no, unity-stats
<bkerensa> uhh so someone using Xubuntu indicates Oneconf is eating 100M of memory and they want to remove it since they do not use U1 but when they try and sudo apt-get remove it also tries and take the entire desktop enviroment
<bkerensa> any thoughts?
<popey> define "entire desktop" bkerensa
<bkerensa> popey: it will remove xubuntu-desktop et. al
<bkerensa> sudo apt-get remove oneconf (also pulls off xfce etc)
<popey> they could shut it down without removing it
<bkerensa> popey: Is there a proper method for this?
<popey> for what removing or killing?
<bkerensa> popey: permanently disabling it
<popey> i would run pstree and see what spawned it
<bkerensa> popey: init spawns oneconf
<popey> so probably sommat in /etc/init.d or /etc/rc2.d
<cjohnston> .37
<cjohnston> uggh
<bkerensa> popey: I filed a bug for it
<popey> yay
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-23
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Today feels like a Saturday.
<nigelb> Hi dholbach.
<dholbach> hi nigelb
<dholbach> it seems the renovation activities next door are continuing, so I'll walk over to the coworking space
<dholbach> see you in a bit
<czajkowski> jcastro: thank you
<czajkowski> benonsoftware: ping
<czajkowski> dpm: hello any idea what to do with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/191340
<akgraner> dholbach, you around and can I get 5 minutes of your time please (and Thank you.)  if not now just ping when you have some time.
<dholbach> akgraner, yes
<jcastro> buenas mornings everyone!
<jcastro> dholbach, today is a good day, I can feel it!
<czajkowski> jcastro: it's a great day it's friday !
<cjohnston> Daviey: ping
<cprofitt> jcastro: I agree solid feeling today!!
<Daviey> cjohnston: in a call, but can try to answer
<cjohnston> Daviey: looks like it was fixed.. nevermind.. ty
<jcastro> mhall119, what was that s3 wordpress plugin you recommended?
<jcastro> the one that makes it all nice and transparent for the user
<cjohnston> jcastro: I use http://wordpress.org/extend/plugins/cdn-sync-tool/
<jcastro> marcoceppi, which one are we using?
<mhall119> jcastro: I use http://tantannoodles.com/toolkit/wordpress-s3/
<jcastro> I want noodles for lunch now
<cjohnston> lol
<marcoceppi> mhall119: that's what we're using: http://tantannoodles.com/toolkit/wordpress-s3/
<Daviey> cjohnston: yep, got your mail, thanks
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> I guessed at your email address, so I wasn't entirely sure it was right
<cjohnston> look at balloons go jcastro... he has approved 4 people for the team.. its a good thing I made him an admin! lol
<jcastro> cjohnston, quick, hand over summit!
<cjohnston> done
<marcoceppi> There is also concatenation of all Javascript and CSS files in the header and footer to one file each to reduce HTTP requests
<cjohnston> My "whoopsie-daisy" had a woopsie daisy
<pangolin> whoopsie-daisy reminds of the movie Gangs of New York
<balloons> cjohnston, I take my powers seriously
<cjohnston> and we all thank you for it balloons
<dholbach> alright my friends - it's dinner time over here - have a great WE everyone and see you next week
<MrChrisDruif> Ciao dholbach
<cprofitt> you to dholbach
<dholbach> bye :)
<mhall119> hey MrChrisDruif, how's the thumb?
<MrChrisDruif> Still a bit painful, we'll see next week how it goes
<jcastro> mhall119, we're hanging out talking about caching and stuff
<jcastro> figured you might want to listen in
<bkerensa> I hacked my kindle touch :)
<jcastro> bkerensa, I extended the contest until Monday btw
<bkerensa> jcastro: well I am not certain what exactly needs to be done to get it to pass Clint's muster
<bkerensa> :P
<jcastro> I think just the stopping
<bkerensa> jcastro: cool well I just improved the charm based on the blockers he stated in comments and it should be good to ship now... I might transition how the job is created to upstart in a later revision
<jbicha> hi, I thought I remember reading a blog post or something about how the decision on who to sponsor for UDS is made but I can't find it
<jbicha> it's track leads that get to vote, right? I think other people are interested too
<jo-erlend> jbicha, this one? http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/05/17/explaining-uds-sponsorship/
<jbicha> jo-erlend: that's it, thanks
<jo-erlend> :)
<MrChrisDruif> Hai jo-erlend, how's it going?
<jo-erlend> MrChrisDruif, great. :) You?
<MrChrisDruif> Could be better. Got some pins in my thumb
<MrChrisDruif> I have a Bennett fracture in my right thumb, today I had surgery on it
<jo-erlend> ah, that sucks. To me, that would mean not playing guitar for weeks. That would really drive me mad. :|
<jo-erlend> good thing the space bar is wide though. :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe, luckily I can use the space bar with my left thumb ;-
<MrChrisDruif> )
<MrChrisDruif> I can't play all the notes on my bass-clarinet
<MrChrisDruif> And tomorrow we've got a performance with orchestra I'm in, so that's a bit of a bummer
<MrChrisDruif> I'll have to see how it goes
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-03-24
<bkerensa> jcastro: ok Subway is finished :)
<cjohnston> Eat fresh!
<bkerensa> cjohnston: always
<jalcine> Lol, so subway's the official sandwich joint of Ubuntu
<akgraner> mhall119,   - advance warning - you can not say "I told you so to me."  I'll forever be an NTEU in my heart.
<akgraner> nigelb, nothing from you either :-P
<nigelb> akgraner: Amber "The Geek" Graner.
<akgraner> nigelb, I'll own geek :-)
<JanC> you know what "geek" really means, do you?  :P
<JanC> its original meaning is still used in Dutch (as "gek") and German (as "Geck")...   :P
<akgraner> JanC, part of me is afraid to look - but I will :-P
<JanC> basically, it means "(somebody who is) crazy"
<akgraner> JanC, hehe - um you know me right?  I think I have to own that as well - because within every genius there is a touch of madness :-)
<JanC> now *that* is making me think about what a famous Belgian writer wrote once in one of his novels: (loose translation based on what I remember reading 15 years ago or so) "everybody is crazy, but most of us don't show it enough to be put in a madhouse"
<bkerensa> akgraner: your still publishing uwn on monday yes?
<bkerensa> :D
<JanC> or maybe: "we're all insane, except for most of us it's not visible enough to be put into an asylum"
<akgraner> bkerensa, yeppers
<czajkowski> aww when listening to music at UDS was a lot more laid back and less effort http://www.flickr.com/photos/nixternal/3131672372/in/set-72157611565602504/
<czajkowski> ohh a popey http://www.flickr.com/photos/nixternal/3131643036/in/set-72157611565602504/
<czajkowski> and possibly a Daviey
 * popey notes all four of those guitar wielding people still work for canonical
<popey> and aq
<popey> in fact everyone in that photo is a canonicalite except kirkland
<popey> that was a rubbish hotel
<czajkowski> popey: who's the guy to the left of jono
<popey> our left?
<popey> Tony Espy
<czajkowski> the other left
<popey> Robert Carr
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-18
<mhall119> daker: I'm jealous of that dude
<daker> ya mean 16yeas and 20 LANGUAGES!!!
<daker> man*
<jcastro> mhall119: pelican is python
<jcastro> and has an importer for wordpress!
<mhall119> jcastro: I've been told about several python ones, just need the time to look into them
<mhall119> well, I've had the time, but I've been giving it all to learning the SDK
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<vibhav> good morning
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: hey, will you be doing a hangout tomorrow?
<dholbach> JoseeAntonioR, no, don't think so, but for next week we should schedule something
<JoseeAntonioR> great
 * JoseeAntonioR updates the cal
<cjohnston> mornin
<jcastro> mhall119: your blog hurts me
<mhall119> :P
<mhall119> there's 2 sites hosted on that instance, both wordpress
<jcastro> it's not loading for me right now
<mhall119> so it *could* be the other one slowing things down
<jcastro> and like half the planet is going to hit your page on Friday
<jcastro> errr, monday, whenever unity 7 lands
<mhall119> hmmm, I should put up a small instace that calls the db on the micro, for those high-traffic days
<snap-l> I had something strange with my blog; some bot in Japan was hitting my ubuntu articles repeatedly
<snap-l> might want to check your logs to see if someone needs a blocking
<mhall119> snap-l: I have, it's mostly web crawlers
<mhall119> they hit too many pages too fast, kicks in Amazon's throttling
<snap-l> Oh, nice of them
<cjohnston> mhall119: just use the omg setup!
<jcastro> or even a decent WP host!
 * popey hugs his vps
<mhall119> I'm moving it to rackspace and a non-WP backend
<mhall119> eventually
<mhall119> jcastro: ah, I'm getting hit by http://boomshadow.net/tech/fixes/spoofed-bingbot/
<jcastro> hah nice!
<daker> note that i still cannot report bugs on https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app
<jono> dholbach, hey
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> dholbach, so re. ubuntu touch summaries
<jono> the changelog looks good, but as I mentioned, I think we need a human curated summary
<jono> with the changelog being the detail if people want more
<jono> dholbach, also, I don't think we need touch.ubuntu.com for these updates, lets use the fridge
<czajkowski> daker: bugs aren't set up on that project
<daker> czajkowski: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/03/12/%23ubuntu-community-team.html#t18:48
<mhall119> daker: they don't want to turn on bug reporting because they don't have any roadmaps for features or anybody to properly triage bugs
<czajkowski> daker: aye not sure how that works as it's owned by a canonical team PS so wondering do they not want bugs opened up on there
<daker> mhall119: ok
<mhall119> so they don't want a bunch of "The web browser should do this" or "the web broser doesn't do that"
<mhall119> filling up the bug list
<dholbach> jono, in a call with Randall right now - it might be a bit tough to get better information out there and everything written up nicely, but I wrote a mail to the team already to write better changelog entries, so it's easier to find out what exactly happened
<dholbach> jono, like I went through the changelog entries to write this up, but it was the best level of detail I could find
<dholbach> I'll bring it up with Ricardo
<jono> dholbach, please do: I don't want you writing these summaries, the touch team should
<jono> and it is not that much work: just someone writes one blog entry a week :-)
<dholbach> jono, Ricardo will do the one for next week
<jono> dholbach, ok
<jono> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> yeah, for team members it should be a bit easier to write up and probably take less time
<jono> jcastro, all set?
<jcastro> one sec
<jcastro> call running over
<jcastro> 30 seconds
<dholbach> jono, our team meeting on wednesday, is going to start for you at 8? (just trying to understand DST changes)
<jono> dholbach, yep
<jono> dholbach, although, I need to cancel
<jono> as I will be at an event :-)
<jono> will drop a mail to the team today
<jono> you guys should go ahead anyway
<dholbach> jono, ok, that will make it possible to accomodate the other meeting
<dholbach> jono, yep - thanks
<jussi>  QQAAFVDSQDDZ1<dholbacha<kmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmoaw3444444nvuj Ä** ?   ygyv
<daker> keyboard fail :)
<jussi> wow, she even tab completed dh olbach this tme...
<daker> cat ?
<jussi> 1 year old...
<mhall119> lol
<jono> jcastro, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gm9koxAb4EM
<jcastro> man
<jcastro> this is awesome
<jono> jcastro, :-)
<popey> jcastro: andrewebdev popped up in -uk asking for good resources for learning the way of juju and devops.. got any suggestions?
<czajkowski> andrewebdev: ello :)
<andrewebdev> :)
<jcastro> popey: that's a pretty general question!
<popey> indeed :D
<andrewebdev> I'm looking to move my dev/deployment workflow to Juju. But at the same time I want to learn a bit more details on ubuntu-sever. I was looking for something like a course that I could do from home.
<jcastro> we'll there's the server guide
<andrewebdev> something slightly more formal than random docs
<andrewebdev> :)
<jcastro> the ubuntu server book is also not as dry
<andrewebdev> in retrospect, "random docs" might sound a bit insulting to the excellent document writers out there
<andrewebdev> didn't mean it that way
<Pici> and doctors
<andrewebdev> heh
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> no one wants to sit and read docs
<jcastro> no matter how good they are
<pleia2> andrewebdev: afaik there isn't course-like Ubuntu server documentation out there (it is part of what we want to accomplish with Ubuntu Learning, but most on our team are focused on Desktop right now, and even that has mostly stalled due to other obligations our volunteers have)
<andrewebdev> ok cool, docs it is then :)
<pleia2> more generally there are things like ops-school, but it sounds like you are ok with ops, just need ubuntu-server specific stuff
<andrewebdev> main reason for wanting to learn more formally, is that I have a tutor that can tell me: "what you are doing now is a security risk"... things like that
<pleia2> ah, yeah
<andrewebdev> because I'm self taught, that is the kind of thing that always makes me nervous.
<andrewebdev> I can read docs fine, and can do most of the basic tasks. But I never know if what I'm doing will actually cause problems in future
<andrewebdev> But for now I guess I'll stick to docs, and ask for advice in dev meetups/communities
<pleia2> I think most ops people depend upon a mentor-at-work for that kind of thing (I am self-taught too, heavily relied upon those mentors at work)
<andrewebdev> would be good if I had that :) I'm freelance
<andrewebdev> well thanks for the info :)
<pleia2> I was at LISA a couple months ago where a keynote covered this topic (how sysadmins learn, importance of mentors - but they don't scale) trying to get more interest in more formal sysadmin education
<pleia2> good luck :)
<dholbach> all right... time to call it a day - and I'll try to get the ptbr packaging guide enabled offline! \o/
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> but dinner first :)
<cjohnston> bkerensa: ping
<jcastro> mhall119: hey is wikipedia in the 13.04 scopes goal?
<mhall119> jcastro: I believe so, yes
<jcastro> mhall119: hows's that ppa working for you?
<jcastro> I am mulling breaking something
<mhall119> jcastro: it will run server-side though, you won't need to install anything locally
<mhall119> jcastro: just upgraded this morning, so far so good, but it's not fully functional yet
<jcastro> same ppa jono was using?
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> the smart scope service isn't returning customized results yet,just the same set of scopes to search
<mhall119> also, the privacy controls haven't landed yet, so you won't be able to turn stuff off
<jcastro> I want to test all of them anyway
<mhall119> ^^ before anyone freaks out, this is the "experimental-prevalidation" PPA, so the fact that privacy controls aren't there doesn't mean anything
<jcastro> AGAIN YOU IGNORE MY NEEDS
<jcastro> hah just kidding
<mhall119> I was already being quoted as saying that we don't care about privacy
<mhall119> so now I have to CYA over *everything*
<jcastro> well, people can still quote you out of context. :p
<mhall119> true
<mhall119> it does warm my heart to see angry mobs calling for me to be fired
<jcastro> hey man, I had to go through 11.04
<rrnwexec> http://markup.io can be your friend for "out of context"
<mhall119> rrnwexec: if I could convince people with context, I wouldn't have to convince people
<snap-l> I heard mhall119 say "privacy... doesn't mean anything ... we don't care about
<snap-l> privacy"
<mhall119> snap-l: I will track you down...
<snap-l> I live inside jcastro
<snap-l> hanging out with his tapework
<snap-l> tapeworm, even
<snap-l> scenery sucks, but the wifi is awesome
<IdleOne> mhall119: people are calling for you to be fired?
<IdleOne> that seems rather harsh
<jcastro> people call for Mark to fire himself all the time
<snap-l> something tells me this is a rite of passage in OSS
<jcastro> what's one more call!
<snap-l> I had someone call our corporaate office one time looking for my head
<snap-l> because of something or other I wrote in a ticket that displeased them
<snap-l> or something wasn't done in O(n) time
<snap-l> don't remember, don't care.
<mhall119> IdleOne: yeah, in comments somewhere.  I think snap-l may be right about it being a rite of passage
<mhall119> which must mean I'm only one step away from Linus publicly calling me an idiot
<snap-l> We can only hope
<snap-l> ;)
<mhall119> everybody has to have goals :)
<IdleOne> I could that now if you like, won't have the same social impact though.
<IdleOne> :P
<jcastro> mhall119: heh cool, I'm watching the dash "figure things out" as I type
<mhall119> jcastro: it's not very smart yet, but we're helping it learn :)
<jcastro> no doubt I have trained it on "phillips a19" a few times
<mhall119> jcastro: everything is going to suggest cans of worms now, isn't it
<jcastro> mhall119: try "red wiggler worms"
<jcastro> that's actually the right results too
<jcastro> once you let the music scope finish spazzing out
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, ping?
<bkerensa> jcastro: Juju with OpenStack Workshop sounds interesting :)
<jcastro> :D
<bkerensa> jcastro: we will have to grab a beer when your up
<jcastro> fo sho
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> just arrived from school
<czajkowski> jono: count me in for one of them meetings but not tomorrow we have the loco council meeting then,  I'd reply to the thread, but so many replies on multiple lists I'm on my inbox is a tad messy :)
<jono> thanks czajkowski!
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, just wanted to check tomorrow is fine for me to do a few hangouts
<jono> I assume there are no other sessions
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: sure, just give me the details to include it in the cal, the auto-updates on twitter, and we're good to go
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, the following:
<jono> 8pm - Community Leadership Meeting
<jono> (UTC)
<jono> actually, just that
<jono> I don't have time for my Q+A
<jono> and I am our Wed - Fri morning
<jono> I might do my Q+A on Friday actually
<JoseeAntonioR> is it fine if I move it to Fri, 1pm your time?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: added to the cal
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, I will need to see about the Fri session
<jono> depends on what time I manage to get home
<jono> I think I will just postpone it this week
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: no worries then, let me know if you want to reschedule it :)
<jono> thanks JoseeAntonioR!
<JoseeAntonioR> np :)
<jono> bkerensa, can you reddit http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/03/18/recent-ubuntu-community-refinements/ ?
<bkerensa> kk
<jono> cheers
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-19
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<vibhav> good morning
<cjohnston> mornin
<jcastro> heya mhall119
<jcastro> if you find someone looking for a lens/scope to do
<jcastro> I would love an AWS lens
<mhall119> and what would an aws lens do?
<SergioMeneses> morning!
<jcastro> mhall119: interact with my account and instances
<jcastro> mhall119: so I want to do "super" "aws activity"
<jcastro> and go there
<jcastro> instead of navigating their site
<cjohnston> create instances for cjohnston to use
<jcastro> also "super" "running instances" and so on to show my instances
<jcastro> or like "revoke keys" so cjohnston can't launch anything. :p
<cjohnston> damnit
<mhall119> jcastro: sounds like a job for bookmarks scopes
<jcastro> yeah actually
<mhall119> running instances maybe
<jcastro> oh hey
<jcastro> that sounds simple
<jcastro> maybe I could do it
<jcastro> LINK ME UP
<mhall119> "revoke keys" isn't what the Dash is for, it's for finding things not doing things
<jcastro> well, revoke keys is a link
<jcastro> I would just bookmark the most common things
<mhall119> jcastro: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-scopes
<mhall119> they'll probably be in Raring by the end of the month, with the new smart-scope stuff
<nigelb> cjohnston: what was the tarmac change you wanted me to do?
<jcastro> I only see browser bookmarks
<cjohnston> test schedule and common
<jcastro> is there one for just turning links into dash things?
<cjohnston> nigelb: ^
<mhall119> jcastro: no
<nigelb> cjohnston: watch for merges against those branches?
<cjohnston> nigelb: any time tarmac goes to land an MP, run 'python manage.py test schedule common --settings ubuntu_settings'
<mhall119> cjohnston: can we just move Summit over to Jenkins?
<cjohnston> 1) I don't know how, but sure 2) still need tarmac to land the code
<nigelb> jenkins can land the code, I'm sure.
<cjohnston> I didn't think it could
<cjohnston> I know quite a number of people who are using both
<jcastro> mhall119: so I'd have to have the pages already bookmarked?
<nigelb> jenkins is pretty agonistic. It does what you want it to do.
<mhall119> jcastro: yes
<mhall119> cjohnston: jenkins can land code, yes
<jcastro> mhall119: but I don't have them bookmarked, that's why I want the dash to do the work!
<mhall119> cjohnston: we're using jenkins to land code for the touch core apps
<cjohnston> mhall119: hrm.. im not against it... I don't know how to do it tho
<mhall119> jcastro: so adding them to your browser, too much work.  Adding them to the dash, that's okay?
<nigelb> Hrm, that's a nontrivial change. I thought I'd do it in 10 mins. But I can't. It needs to be tested so I don't break tarmac. Give me a few hours.
<nigelb> I'll do it when I get off work.
<jcastro> mhall119: I would think it just comes with the dash
<jcastro> "cloud provider lens" or something
<mhall119> nigelb: I'm asking if we can get summit on jenkins, so it might not need to go into tarmac
<mhall119> jcastro: the dash isn't magical
<nigelb> I'm +1 for that.
<nigelb> If we're going to run tests, jenkins is nicer.
<nigelb> I wish we were on github.
<nigelb> We'd get to use travis.
<jcastro> http://www.cultofandroid.com/24475/samsung-galaxy-s4-wont-be-supported-by-cynogenmod/
<nigelb> Right. Back to ork. Laters.
<mhall119> nice to see you around nigelb :)
<jcastro> \o/ nigelb
<nigelb> Oh, I'm always around.
<cjohnston> you just ignore me nigelb ?
<nigelb> You guys are still channel #3 ^_^
<nigelb> cjohnston: Hey, I did get back to you, albiet a little late :)
<nigelb> (my irssi crashed in between)
<cjohnston> there is a PM from the 13th that you still haven't gotten back to me on
 * nigelb looks
<mhall119> cjohnston: I've taught him well :)
<cjohnston> i see that
<nigelb> wow, looking at cjohnston's PM totally crashed my irssi.
<nigelb> MY CLIENT KNOWS!
<nigelb> cjohnston: Maybe. I'm not sure if I have enough time. I have a bunch of side projects going on.
<cjohnston> blah
<mhall119> side projects that aren't summit
<nigelb> Indeed.
<nigelb> I built this the other day with the github API nigelbabu.github.com/ckandashboard/
<nigelb> Mostly to mess around with mustache.js
<jcastro> hmm, you're like the 4th person to mention mustache in as many days
<jcastro> it's like one day everyone work up and is all about mustache
<jono> dholbach, all set?
<dholbach> jono, yep, on my way
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> YEAH!
<jcastro> snap-l: you going to orion?
<jcastro> http://blogs.msdn.com/b/jw_on_tech/archive/2012/03/13/why-i-left-google.aspx
<jcastro> this article is _great_.
<jcastro> even though, odd to move to MS from google.
<snap-l> jcastro: they need the help
<snap-l> MS is in dire straits
<jcastro> nah, their money printing machine is just slower than it used to be
<jcastro> I love it when people are like "outlook.com is better than gmail."
<jcastro> at least I know I won't wake up one day and my mail won't stop working because I'm not on IE10.
<snap-l> Nah, it's like saying Heroin is better than beer
<snap-l> sure, but I can live with myself when the beer is gone
 * dholbach hugs jono
 * jono hugs dholbach
<jono> mhall119, coming now
<mhall119> jono: since DST has messed up all my calendar times....
<mhall119> nvm
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> jono: update and restart unity
<jcastro> wikipedia scope = awesome
<jcastro> this is just ... nice.
<jono> yeah I have the update, just waiting until calls are done so I can restart :-)
<jono> jcastro, that in the PPA or raring?
<jono> I have been running the PPA for a while
<jcastro> ppa
<jono> cool
<jcastro> it landed today apparently
<jcastro> just noticed rick talking about it in another channel
<jcastro> tried it.
<jcastro> awesome
<jono> jcastro, doesnt seem any different to me
<jcastro> jono: look for "reference" as a header
<jcastro> so type like "Metallica", then wait for it to finish organizing
<jcastro> then scroll down
<jono> jcastro, oh thats been there a while
<jcastro> huh really?
<jcastro> ok then, I must have missed it
<jcastro> anyway, pretty cool
<jono> yeah :-)
<jcastro> jono: hey is your bug where you type in the whole word and it's slowly typing them out in the dash?
<jono> jcastro, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1157263
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1157263 in unity "Network queries happen after each keystroke" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> ah, yeah, no wonder
 * jcastro confirms that
<jono> :-)
<jono> <jono> didrocks, hey, I noticed that most of these scopes in the PPA don't seem to display in the dash results
<jono>  is that normal?
<jono> <didrocks> jono: the server is sending fake scope recommendations
<jono>  jono: so it's always starting the same
<jono> <didrocks> the ETA to get it fixed is in 2 days IIRC
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> I saw that, ta
<jcastro> <-- lunch
<elfy> jono: so this Regular Leadership Meeting thing - google hangout only is it?
<hggdh> dholbach: nice of you to pop in the -br channel. Thank you
 * dholbach hugs hggdh
<jono> elfy, well, we are going to try it first with the google hangout
 * hggdh hugs dholbach back :-)
<dholbach> hggdh, it was really nice to see how all the translations teams whenever they were "leading" in the efforts to translate the packaging guide took it seriously and really got going
<pleia2> elfy: the CC has an open IRC meeting every other Thursday (one is coming up this week, 48 hours from now) which you're welcome to join with any topics too :)
<dholbach> hggdh, so when the Brazilians were leading I had no doubt they'd get it done quickly
<dholbach> hggdh, now the spotlight is on the German speakers :)
<hggdh> heh
<hggdh> dholbach: but there is still the other 20%+ on -br to finish
 * hggdh considers doing some translations...
<dholbach> hggdh, we set the threshold of >=70% to accept them and publish them
<hggdh> dholbach: I understand. I just would rather have it as near to 100% as possible
<dholbach> the Spanish speakers are leading in that regard - they're at 99% :)
<dholbach> Russian speakers at 84%
<hggdh> there, I guess I will really have to help
 * hggdh goes back to re-learning Portuguese
<hggdh> my problem is I mix -br and -pt a lot
<cjohnston> hggdh!
<hggdh> cjohnston!
<hggdh> :-)
<cjohnston> How are ya?
<hggdh> how's life, cjohnston? I hope there are some amazingly good news :-)
<hggdh> cjohnston: life is good, in the meaning it could always be better (and could most certainly always be worse)
<cjohnston> I go on vacation in a week.. so yes.. amazingly good! :-)
<hggdh> enjoy. I just found I have 6 weeks of vacation per year. For US-based people, this is amazing
<elfy> jono: k thanks - not easy to sort the wheat from the chaff with the m/l stuff that's turned up in the fc m/l
<elfy> pleia2: that's not the same thing
<elfy> as far as I can see it's a leadership meeting thing
<pleia2> elfy: of course not, I was just offering it as a suggestion if you needed to bring something up
<elfy> but if it's google thing I'll not be there, not sure any of FC would
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow
<dholbach> hugs!
<rrnwexec>  can someone with access to the "Ubuntu on Air" calendar add an event for me?
<jcastro> I can check
<jcastro> rrnwexec: ok I can add, time pls?
<rrnwexec> "Ubuntu Community Teams". Time is Wed March 20 at 20:00 UTC. thanks!
<rrnwexec> i'll post to Planet about that now.
<rrnwexec> thanks jcastro.
<jcastro> done
<jcastro> balloons: hey, so some time today
<jcastro> my daily PPA of the unity dash
<jcastro> is now blank
<jcastro> like, the dash is not returning any results at all
<balloons> jcastro, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install --fix-policy help?
<jcastro> balloons: sigh, should have checked first
<jcastro> I see updates, nm me
<popey> yes, do that
<popey> it broke for me this morning too, didrocks fixed it pronto
<popey> also you'll get loads more lenses^Wscopes with that --fix-policy
<balloons> jcastro, the downside of the experimental ppa.. I'm sure didrocks and everyone else would be happier if the cert ppa was up and running
<jcastro> got it
<jcastro> I'm not whining about it being broken, just want to help
<jcastro> this entire cycle, every single bug I find, dupe.
<jcastro> I gotta get me just ONE
<jcastro> http://term.ie/blog/how-to-get-banned-from-pycon/
<jcastro> also community pro tip
<jcastro> don't light up a joint inside a tech conference
<snap-l> well, know your surroundings
<snap-l> but in general, lighting up joints in the US is frowned upon
<popey> can we bring guns though?
<snap-l> Even though some sates permit it, blah blah blah
<popey> </trollface>
<snap-l> popey: Only if they're semi-automatic
<snap-l> None of those fully automatic weapons
<snap-l> think of the children.
<jono> hey pleia2
<pleia2> jono: hey
<jono> so is it just you and me for the call in 20?
<pleia2> one of the ircc guys said he might make it
<jono> ahhh Jussi
<jono> I will check with him
<rrnwexec> i can make it
<czajkowski> jono: myself and SergioMenesesAFK can make it also
<jono> czajkowski, oh awesome :-)
<SergioMeneses>  \o/
<snap-l> I can't make it. ;)
<pleia2> oh good, LC council too
<pleia2> LC council, heh
<pleia2> LC
<jono> rrnwexec, so we are primarily just going to invite governors to the call
<jono> rrnwexec, but if you want to join for this one, that is cool
<jono> as it is the first one
<rrnwexec> will do
<jono> cool
<jono> ok, will tweet about it starting soon
<jono> I will invite everyone to the hangout 5mins beforehand
<jcastro> bkerensa: WHAT! Today is gears day!
<bkerensa> jcastro: yeah it is GoWJ day
<jono> czajkowski, sergioMeneses, rrnwexec https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/33f123a75a66140c695484eb4c1a4ba6ba2afe7c?authuser=0&hl=en
<SergioMeneses> kk
<philipballew> looking forward to this event here now
<philipballew> tha channel is going to #ubuntu-app-devel. Is that smart?
<elfy> probably not
<SergioMeneses> philipballew, around?
<elfy> jono: I can see you
<philipballew> SergioMeneses, hello
<jono> elfy, :-)
<elfy> SergioMeneses: is the irc channel ubuntu-app-dev?
<philipballew> elfy, its #ubuntu-on-air
<elfy> philipballew: not for people going to http://ubuntuonair.com/ it's not ;)
<philipballew> elfy, yeah, probably should work by now.
<elfy> yea - it is
<balloons> I can see it on ubuntuonair
<pleia2> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/03/19/changes-in-ubuntu-releases-decided-by-the-ubuntu-technical-board/
<pleia2> and rick's is up now too http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2013/03/19/ubuntu-technical-board-looks-at-shuttleworths-proposal-for-release-management-methodology/
<pleia2> so probably want to link to the TB one, and more human readable details and direct application is in rick's :)
<mhall119> pleia2: there a typo at the top, s/yeam/team/
<pleia2> mhall119: fixed, thank you!
<mhall119> np
<pleia2> and sent off to community-announce
<elfy> pleia2: you know it'll forever be yeam on the forum ... or would have been
<pleia2> doh :)
<elfy> not often I bother with spelling on the forum - I'd never stop
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> I do actually know how to spell "team" - it was a typo :)
<elfy> :)
 * pleia2 goes back to $realjob
<mhall119> cd 54
<IdleOne> Permission denied, this incident will be reported.
<cjohnston> lol
<akgraner> jono, "respect"...:-P
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: need to talk to you once you get here
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, hey
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: please, when doing on-airs and modifying the page, *do not* change the video size at all
<jono> JoseeAntonioR, oh
<jono> I just cut and pasted the embed link
<jono> is there a problem?
<JoseeAntonioR> no, no
<JoseeAntonioR> take a look at ubuntuonair.com now
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: what you need to change is what goes after embed/ and before the quote, that is, the video code (in that case it was 9b1ysB16pvU)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-20
<JoseeAntonioR> I've now reset it to the default value, please make sure to be careful with that
<popey> JoseeAntonioR: thanks for the reminder
<JoseeAntonioR> np :)
<jono> bkerensa, hey
<jono> so we can do the certificates thing
<jono> pleia2, ^
<jono> I just need to coordinate this now
<AlanBell> cool
<pleia2> \o/
<jono> :-)
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<elfy> morning
<willcooke> hello popey
<czajkowski> willcooke: \o/
<willcooke> hey czajkowski
<popey> \o/
<popey> JoseeAntonioR / mhall119 : when you're around, willcooke wants to do a public hangout on air, and needs help getting all setup and pimping etc
<czajkowski> willcooke: fancy seeing you here :)
<willcooke> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: ping
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: can you help willcooke out
<popey> JoseeAntonioR: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> czajkowski: can you  please give me some details? (I'm going to school in 52 mins)
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe I can get someone to help if I can't
<JoseeAntonioR> popey: ^
<popey> JoseeAntonioR: willcooke wants to schedule a meeting which he wants to make public via UoA.. next thursday I think, so no rush right this second. he just needs someone he can contact to get it setup
<willcooke> I'm looking to schedule a meeting for Thursday 28th March @ 1530 UTC
<popey> which accounts to use, what to edit etc
<popey> there we go, willcooke can type now, I don't need to be his secretary
 * popey goes to make the coffee
<JoseeAntonioR> you guys are lucky, I'll be free that day
<willcooke> \o/
<JoseeAntonioR> willcooke: I can take care of it, just need the details and I'll be hosting
<czajkowski> popey: make mine a tea will you
<willcooke> popey: and me
<czajkowski> I have the bickies here :)
<czajkowski> popey: AlanBell we should do a work day together sometime
<willcooke> JoseeAntonioR: Ok - can we call it "Secure credentials storage on the phone"
<JoseeAntonioR> willcooke: sure, its duration will be 1h?
<willcooke> yes please
<willcooke> Blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/mobile-s-password-storage
<willcooke> Mailing list thread:  https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg01128.html
<willcooke> JoseeAntonioR: Can you help us spread the word too?
<willcooke> I can send something to the mailing list, but if you can get it on Facebook etc etc etc that would be great
<JoseeAntonioR> willcooke: the people I'm aware have facebook access to the ubuntu page are dholbach and jono
<JoseeAntonioR> willcooke: if you have a blog post done and it's on the planet, I can cross-post it to the Ubuntu Fridge, otherwise I can consult if it's a suitable topic (I think it is) and post it there
<willcooke> JoseeAntonioR: no blog post atm, plus I'm not on planet.
<willcooke> if you could post that would be awesome
<willcooke> I will send a message to the mailing list with the proposed agenda, and cc you
<JoseeAntonioR> willcooke: ok, can you please send an email to ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com specifying you'd like that posted to the fridge and planet, and specifing the text?
<JoseeAntonioR> oh
<JoseeAntonioR> I'd prefer it to be to the list
<willcooke> I'll do that
<JoseeAntonioR> but I'm thinking that if it's on a mailing list, I can just cross-post it
<JoseeAntonioR> we've got a script for that
<AlanBell> czajkowski: yeah, that would be great
<popey> +1 AlanBell czajkowski
<popey> also, Daviey may join us
<dholbach> willcooke, JoseeAntonioR: I'd be happy to post something - but maybe a bit nearer to the time?
<dholbach> if you remind me a day or a few hours before I can post it - if I post it now, people will have forgotten there will be hangout
<willcooke> thanks dholbach
<dholbach> rock on!
<dholbach> willcooke, and you should get on planet ubuntu! :)
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership ←
<willcooke> "We look for sustained and significant contributions."  <--- rules me out
<willcooke> :D
<dholbach> pffffffffft
<JoseeAntonioR> dholbach: thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> I will
<willcooke> so, JoseeAntonioR - you can set up the hangout on air for me?  Do you need email addresses of the people who need to be in the hangout?
<JoseeAntonioR> willcooke: I can do it, I just need the people to add Ubuntu OnAir (https://plus.google.com/113179255019669411234) to their circles
<willcooke> Thanks JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> no prob at all
 * JoseeAntonioR runs to school
<czajkowski> JoseeAntonioR: bye
<popey> thanks JoseeAntonioR
<popey> I guess jcastro isn't up yet. This is how I picture his morning routine... http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lxi2t548eo1r9elwmo1_500.jpg
<jcastro> hahaha
<nigelb> hahahaha, that does makes me think of jcastro
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<SergioMeneses> dholbach, see you
<dholbach> bye
<jcastro> mhall119: heya
<jcastro> put this on your radar
<jcastro> http://mezzanine.jupo.org/
<mhall119> jcastro: already familiar with it
<mhall119> but it's not really what I would want for a personal site
<jcastro> I just stumbled onto it just now
<jcastro> lmk if you want to octopress, I know you want to
<jcastro> I did mims' blog over the weekend
<jcastro> I found one that is real simple too
<jcastro> but I couldn't get it to work
<jcastro> https://aprescott.com/posts/serif
<jcastro> well, I got it to work, just not with my existing blog posts
<bkerensa> lfaraone: re-opening #Ubuntu-gsoc if you wanna join
<lfaraone> bkerensa: can we get the relevant people to give us ops?
<bkerensa> AlanBell: ^
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: all on track?
<lfaraone> pleia2: I believe from conversations with Canonical and Google that we are able to sign the required things.
<pleia2> hooray \o/
<bkerensa> pleia2: just waiting for Canonical Counsel to get back to us but were proceeding with the contract ourselves
 * pleia2 nods
<lfaraone> pleia2: while canonical will have to agree to the agreement eventually, we can actually have them do so after we personally agree to it.
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> so they will just handle money
<pleia2> great
<bkerensa> lfaraone: yeah when I talked to carols she said she didn't consider "Canonical" to be "Ubuntu" and so it would be ok to go ahead and do the contract bit and if we wanted Canonical to handle funds thats fine
<AlanBell> bkerensa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels should cover all the bits
<bkerensa> AlanBell: its already registered
<bkerensa> just been unused for a few years
<bkerensa> jono: ok so what will we need for the certs?
<bkerensa> jono: in the case of the Moz ones I know they hired a outside design firm to make them but do we have any designers who could do it in the community?
<jono> bkerensa, leave it with me for now - I need to finalize the logistics with Michelle
<jono> going to be delayed until next week
<bkerensa> kk
<jono> as I am at an event now until Friday
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-21
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<jcastro> balloons: are you on nvidia on your main unity machine?
<popey> jcastro: need sommat?
 * popey is on nvidia on one, intel on other
<jcastro> popey: yeah so hey
<jcastro> put the dash in fullscreen mode
<jcastro> like, maximized
<popey> uhuh
<jcastro> is it _way_ slower for you than non maximized?
<jcastro> like, invoking it
<popey> heh, always has been
<jcastro> yeah but now it's unusable
<popey> you running experimental ppa?
<popey> no, its not unusable here
<jcastro> yeah, experimental ppa
<popey> what blur setting do you have in ccsm?
<jcastro> I turned it to static
<jcastro> seems to help
<popey> i have "no blur"
<jcastro> no blue = unreadable dash though
<popey> hmm
<jcastro> I mean blur, not blue, heh
<popey> still fine here with static or active blur
<popey> i7, gtx460
<jcastro> oh cool, looks like the github lens is in now
<balloons> jcastro, no, nvidia is the spare, amd the main
<balloons> jcastro, ever use joyent btw?
<jcastro> no, but I've talked to them before
<popey> jcastro: aquarius showed me this open source G+ hangout a-like
<popey> http://conversat.io/chatty
<popey> peer to peer video/audio using open standards etc
<jcastro> charm it up!
<aquarius> jcastro, doe it work for you?
<popey> join us!
<jcastro> oh, one sec
<jcastro> wrong computer
<czajkowski> popey: jcastro have ye seen /heard of https://jitsi.org/ seems to be very popular too instead of G+ for conf calls
<czajkowski> was very popular at fosdem this year
<jcastro> I saw it
<jcastro> was interest
<jcastro> saw java, closed the tab. :)
<czajkowski> yeah I have that fear also namely after a semester of being forced to code in it
<czajkowski> LOATH_IT
 * czajkowski really needs to find some spare time to go back to coding 
<mhall119> QML is nice
<mhall119> :)
<aquarius> jcastro, popey, https://hacks.mozilla.org/2013/03/making-webrtc-simple-with-conversat-io/
<czajkowski> mhall119: I'm sure it is, problem being right now I have zero free time for me :)
<czajkowski> try as much as possible to keep my weekends free
<popey> I too saw it was java and closed the tab ☺
<jcastro> that was awesome
<jcastro> mhall119: around?
<jcastro> you gotta see this
<cyphermox> dholbach: hey
<dholbach> hey cyphermox
<cyphermox> I'm about to expire from the ubuntu-membership-boards teams, I was wondering if it was normal or if I should have been renewed until time XYZ, given that we'll restaff the boards soon?
<cyphermox> I don't know how that was handled for the others ;)
<dholbach> cyphermox, I think to keep us going over the restaffing period some members' membership was extended?
<dholbach> I didn't follow the discussion with too much detail I'm afraid - I was a bit busy in the last time, sorry
<cyphermox> I don't know
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> well, we have the CC meeting tonight for this no?
<dholbach> pleia2, czajkowski, cprofitt: ^
<dholbach> cyphermox, it'll be a general catchup, but yeah - we can talk about that too :)
<cyphermox> it can wait until then, Pendulum is in the same boat and I think she said she'd be in the meeting too
<mhall119> jcastro: yup
<Pendulum> cyphermox: according to LP we're no longer expiring from the general team. I am still getting notices of expiring from Americas RMB which I've been ignoring because we no longer have an Americas RMB.
<cyphermox> Pendulum: ah, that must be what confused me
<AlanBell> aquarius: so does http://conversat.io/ubuntu just work?
<AlanBell> peer to peer video conferencing over NAT and firewalls?
<popey> yes
<pleia2> cyphermox, dholbach - we're going to send out the call for nominees after the CC meeing (just want to confirm #s with folks expiring and that everything else is ok before the call is put out)
<jcastro> AlanBell: I've filed a bug for a charm. :D
<pleia2> (I did extend them to early april, we will again as needed)
<dholbach> pleia2, perfect
<aquarius> AlanBell, I think so, yes. WebRTC seems to be clever about this. It workedfor me and jcastro and popey anyway :)
<aquarius> AlanBell, it is possible that someone has to hit http://conversat.io first and "create" the room; I am not sure
<popey> http://conversat.io/foobarbaz
<popey> nope
<jcastro> coulson says firefox 22
<jcastro> that's ~12 weeks from now
<popey> lolversion
<pleia2> jcastro: with normal permissions on https://trello.com/board/translations-team/4f621c87861db54230b9ca39 do you have access to add more people?
<pleia2> (they've moved their todo list elsewhere because not enough folks have access)
<pleia2> but it's on their new todo list to get access back to that todo lits ;)
<jcastro> I can make it so whoever you want can access whatever
<pleia2> thank you
<jcastro> I made you and daniel admins too
<jcastro> so you can deal out justice, etc.
<jcastro> pleia2: I didn't mean for it to end up so closed, when I set it up not many people were using it
<jcastro> we can do access control in whatever way is best for the project
<pleia2> no problem, thanks :)
<dholbach> more keys
<czajkowski> dholbach: holds the keys to fort knox
<dholbach> yeah, and tonight I'll take some extra money with me back home!
<pleia2> haha
<dholbach> if you don't see me on monday I might've gone on extended holidays
<popey> drop some off at my place on the way past pls
<jcastro> https://github.com/kandanapp/kandan
<jcastro> since we're talking about awesome tools to replace non awesome tools. :p
<dholbach> popey, not sure if your place is on the way to my destination ;-)
<aquarius> popey, jcastro, the 6 user limit on conversat.io is enforced, but the reasons are arbitrary: partially layout (so they don't have to worry about how to show 11 screens) but mainly network: because it's p2p, all users connect to all other users, so streaming your video to 23 different people will murder your net connection
<popey> lolbandwidth
<jcastro> aquarius: /me nods
<jcastro> so I wonder if one could do a hybrid model where you can add a server
<popey> https://twitter.com/politbuntu
<jcastro> lol
 * jcastro follows
<chilicuil> o_O
<aquarius> jcastro, I don't know whether webrtc supports having a server in the mix.
<SergioMeneses> jejeje politbuntu
<aquarius> followed. :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow! :)
<aquarius> also, google hangouts is now incredibly jealous that I have discovered conversat.io and now when I do a hangout the video plugin crashes all the time and uses all my CPU. Although I suspect that the actual change is something in raring :)
<popey> hey, so aquarius when is dropping-letters going in the default phone image huh?
<aquarius> popey, it needs rewriting to use all the new sdk components that didn't exist when I wrote it ;)
<aquarius> also, packaging.
<jcastro> https://github.com/python/pycon-code-of-conduct/commit/500a3d25c27065598002f7c999de3fdfb7ab18b1
<jcastro> hah
<balloons> jcastro, Access-Control-Allow-Origin isn't allowed on S3? boo!
<aquarius> balloons, it is
<aquarius> well, cors headers are allowed, at least.
<aquarius> and I can't see how you'd do cors without it?
<aquarius> or does it hardcode it to "*" or something? :)
<balloons> aquarius, ok, let me try googling again ;-)
<balloons> ahah - http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/cors.html
<aquarius> balloons, http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2012/08/amazon-s3-cross-origin-resource-sharing.html
<balloons> I think this might work
<popey> packaging smackaging, we have people for that aquarius
<aquarius> hey, popey, suggestion for new theme tune for uupc: Jack's Playing Ball. :-)
<popey> isn't that the awful one you used for lugradio?
<aquarius> oi!
<popey> heh
<aquarius> less of the awful. :)
<popey> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=jacks+playing+ball&
<popey> google doesn't know it, therefore it doesn't exist
<popey> neither does the dash
<popey> Miso Chicken for tea tonight btw
<aquarius> http://blademp3.com/mp3/2704594_Jackss-Playing-Ball.html?
<aquarius> bacon can't spell. As usual. :)
<aquarius> aha, http://www.jonobacon.org/files/jonobacon-jacksplayingball.mp3
<aquarius> the music of a more innocent time. :)
<aquarius> always amused me that I bet hardly anyone knew it had lyrics :)
<aquarius> what happens if you make pasta and then instead of grating cheddar or parmesan into it you use wensleydale with apricots instead?
<mhall119> cheddar on pasta?
<aquarius> mhall119, yeah, yeah, sue me, I like it :)
<aquarius> plus, which cheese do *you* grate on pasta? I occasionally get bored of parmesan.
<mhall119> depends, mozarella on some dishes
<mhall119> but usually parm
<mhall119> feta on occasion, my wife likes with with baked ravioli
<mhall119> though you don't really "grate" feta
<AlanBell> cheddar is the universal cheese for brits
<mhall119> don't get me wrong, we love cheddar here inthe southern US too
<mhall119> but it's only on pasta for Mac & Cheese
<pleia2> +1
<jcastro> I can't live without cheddar
<IdleOne> aquarius: This is all we are allowed to use in my home http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pecorino_Romano
<popey> i haven't eaten mac & cheese for years
<popey> might be as many as 5 years ago, when the kids sometimes had it when we were getting them onto solid food
<czajkowski> mhall119: https://launchpad.net/catchpodder
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-accomplishments-mobile
<daker> czajkowski: https://launchpad.net/rad.io (my supersecret project) :D
<popey> oooh thanks czajkowski
<czajkowski> daker: I saw it last week
<czajkowski> I approve all the projects :)
<czajkowski> daker: you need to select a licence!
<daker> czajkowski: you were spying on me :D
<czajkowski> on average 40 new projects a day get registered on LP
<czajkowski> daker: No.... I review a queue on new projects that get their licences checked, you have no licence that also gets reviewed
<czajkowski> popey: :)
<popey> 40 a _day_ ‽
<popey> golly
<czajkowski> yeah
<czajkowski> weekends it's a bit quieter but we get a lot
<czajkowski> don't forget some of them will be canonical ones as well
<popey> oh yeah
<czajkowski> open ERP have bucket loads on there
<popey> we register billions
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-22
<vibhav> good morning
<vibhav> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/03/22/china_makes_linux_os_with_canonical_help/
<vibhav> ^nice work people :)
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> Good Morning dholbach, ara
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<nigelb> It's a Friday! \m/
<popey> morning
<nigelb> Hey popey
<elfy> morning popey nigelb
<nigelb> Hey elfy!
<nigelb> Do you guys still have snow?
<elfy> well some do - but they're hundreds of miles away - we have rain here ;)
<elfy> which is normal
<czajkowski> poxy rain
<elfy> indeed
<popey> we don't have snow in the tropical south
<popey> http://popey.com/webcam/
<popey> observe off-green grass
<popey> (camera problem, my grass is lush green here in the tropical south)
<czajkowski> we have drizzle
<elfy> drizzle is horrible - I'd much rather it rained properly for less time
<bkerensa> ;D
<czajkowski> elfy: aye
<bkerensa> Snow coming soon :d
<elfy> not to me bkerensa :)
<czajkowski> though  we had a massive down pour last night, although not as bad as Cork is geting
<czajkowski> it's pretty bad over in ireland
<czajkowski> more flodding and busines places ruined
<elfy> :(
<bkerensa> elfy: its a shame too since its technically spring now... global warming ftw
<dholbach> ftw...
<czajkowski> I swear gremlins attack my inbox over night
<czajkowski> it was nice and clean last night
<dholbach> czajkowski, mine too
<popey> \o/ The weather!
<popey> Famed #1 topic of conversation in the UK
<elfy> lol
<elfy> popey: nigelb started it - blame him :)
<popey> he's an honorary brit then
<elfy> I was just about to start talking about food :p
<popey> oh goody
<dholbach> people in other parts of the world are just as crazy about talking about the weather
<dholbach> don't worry :)
<bkerensa> popey: huh I thought he was a honorary Portlander since he idles in Portland channels ;p
<nigelb> popey: haha, I thought I get honorary brit status with my name alone :P
<popey> exactly
<popey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXNhL4J_S00
<popey> great song
<nigelb> is that making plans for nigel?
<popey> yes :D
<nigelb> Yup :D
<nigelb> I love that song :D
<elfy> oh my
<popey> that's got my friday morning started
<elfy> it would
<nigelb> popey: where in the UK do you live?
<popey> Farnborough
 * czajkowski lives |-->| from Farnborough
 * czajkowski lives |<--| from Farnham aka AlanBell land 
<AlanBell> one stop on the train
<czajkowski> daker: well done :)
<czajkowski> I approved :)
<daker> czajkowski: i believe you were talking to dholbach
<dholbach> hum
<czajkowski> popey: where is it not working as I just checked with the devs before replying
<popey> I just checked by trying it before replying :þ
<popey> try and create a project with unicode in the name
<czajkowski> hmm
 * czajkowski goes off to staging 
<czajkowski> hmm so it's possible everywhere except in creating it
 * czajkowski files a bug 
<czajkowski> off t poke william
<czajkowski> popey: 13:04 <wgrant> We restrict names used in URLs, but that's it
<czajkowski> 13:05 <wgrant> names used in URLs are lowercase alphanumeric plus a couple of  other characters like . and -
<popey> czajkowski: nope.. I'm finding other places
<czajkowski> if you do can you let me know and I'll update willia
<czajkowski> m
<popey> in fact I just triggered a "Server error, please contact an administrator" with one
<czajkowski> 13:06 <wgrant> The Fedora bug is the equivalent of our display name field
<czajkowski> 13:06 <wgrant> Not our name field
<czajkowski> If you break LP you fix it :)
<popey> I'm breaking staging
<czajkowski> did you get an oops ID
<popey> no
<czajkowski> popey: can you pm me the link please.
<popey> czajkowski: http://ubuntuone.com/7KT3OR55GMr1lPG09aOFrt
<popey> czajkowski: http://ubuntuone.com/0OwCkcm7tsJhrFbTFlpiC8
<popey> I have no problem with there being broken bits. I just don't think we should be publicly asserting it's all fine without testing it, as Fedora have found, this bites you ☺
<popey> and with our new found friends over in China, it's very possible we may have more of these kinds of issues
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> you found an odd one
<czajkowski> popey: can you join -ops for a tick please
<czajkowski> When I say it rains in Ireland I do mean it RAINS! - https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BF9x81TCEAIbW5K.jpg:large
<popey> that looks like the road near me
<popey> which is constructed under the water table
<daker> mhall119: cjohnston https://www.djangoproject.com/weblog/2013/mar/22/kickstarting-schema-migrations-django/
<mhall119> daker: hmmm, they already have South, I'm not sure what the kickstarter is going to fund
<daker> integrate South in django core
<cjohnston> what daker said
<Pici> iinteresting
<daker> mhall119: A database-independent API for altering database schemas on a per-field or per-model basis
<daker> An all-new migrations framework, generator and runner
<mhall119> ah, so maybe it'll be more like Rails
<daker> mhall119: FYI this work is being made by South author
<mhall119> yeah, I read that
<mhall119> should be interesting
<mhall119> I hope they have a good plan for projects to switch from South to the new thing
<daker> "There's no intention to release this as a standalone app, nor will it work with Django 1.5 or below (as it will be part of core). "
<daker> mhall119: cjohnston goal #2 achieved £4,943 http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/andrewgodwin/schema-migrations-for-django
<jcastro> mhall119: actually, mind if we break for lunch?
<mhall119> jcastro: sure, I have a TV team meeting at 1pm my time, but it's IRC
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> we can go right after perhaps?
<mhall119> that would be fine
<mhall119> gives me time to write your review :)
<jcastro> you mean generate my review?
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone!
<dholbach> see you!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-23
<jono> pleia2, apologies for the delay on the fridge report of the leadership meeting - I was at an event this week
<jono> writing it up now
<JoseeAntonioR> jono: so I'll be giving a talk tomorrow, and I may have some questions about the phablet world, what should I say?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: depends on the question doesn't it :)
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: I'm thinking about general stuff, what's the current state of the project
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: now that the demos (CES & MWC) are over,the focus is on the roadmap for convergence
<mhall119> finishing off the phone and tablet experience, but also carrying the technology from them into the Desktop and TV
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks! :)
<mhall119> the goal is to have all 4 by 14.04
<mhall119> all using the same codebase, for Ubuntu and Unity
<JoseeAntonioR> and what should I say about the Twitter thingy that's been mentioned?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: just say that Twitter preferred that we use their mobile website, and not ship a Twitter-branded native application.  Twitter clients will still be allowed, and Gwibber will have a phone/tablet version and continue to support Twitter
<JoseeAntonioR> great, thanks!
<mhall119> np
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: also point out that Ubuntu's webapp integration gives Twitter's mobile website all the same shell integration that a native client would get
<mhall119> including Messaging Menu, Dash apps search, and Launcher message counts
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, I was thinking on that too
<mhall119> given that Twitter has put so much engineering into making their mobile website as nice as it is, combined with the fact that we allow website such seamless integration, it's really not a surprising move
<jono> can we get a few upvotes: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1au7mz/first_community_leadership_meeting_summary/
<jono> ok, dinner
<jono> night all!
<JoseeAntonioR> pleia2: would you mind a PM?
<pleia2> JoseeAntonioR: go for it
<popey> Morning
<vibhav> o/ popey
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, you running for the Ubuntu membership board?
<JoseeAntonioR> whoops, he just left
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-03-24
<JoseeAntonioR> smartboyhw: I did think about it, but I wouldn't make it, school's in the middle
<JoseeAntonioR> (Re: membership board)
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, oh
<smartboyhw> I'm running for the 12:00 UTC one
<JoseeAntonioR> oh cool
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, I fear I would not be appointed. It seems the whole old 12:00 board is re-running
<JoseeAntonioR> it's just  a matter of waiting :)
<smartboyhw> JoseeAntonioR, :)
<smartboyhw> Quite sad you are not running
<jared> smartboyhw: I believe there are a couple of vacancies as well on top though so we'll see what the CC decide.
<smartboyhw> jared, :)
<smartboyhw> Anyways
<smartboyhw> It's SO HOT!
<smartboyhw> 25C and feeling like 35
<vibhav> good afternoon
<vibhav>  /win 9
<vibhav> argh
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-17
<sethj> Is the /finding-help/ask-ubuntu page not part of the ubuntu-community-website repo or can I just not find it
<sethj> ?
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> hey dholbach! you and dpm having that call in 30mins?
<dpm> hey jose, yes we are
<dpm> want to join us?
<jose> for something really quick, yeah
<jose> already 4am here and I'm a bit tired, but it's good
<dpm> jose, we can have another call at another time with you, that's no problem. If it's 4 a.m., I think you should rather get some rest!
<jose> nah, I'm good
<jose> advantages of being on holiday :P
<dholbach> I'll take the dog for a walk and brb
<jose> enjoy!
<dholbach> jose, dpm: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/app-dev-school
<jose> dholbach: "you're not allowed to join this video call"
<dholbach> eh?!
<dholbach> damni
<dholbach> damnit
<jose> can I haz invite plz?
<dholbach> jose, which email?
<jose> joseeantonior@gmail.com should work if it's not on-air
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> sent
<jose> thanks
<dpm> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-1403-appdev-schools
<dpm> ok, calling it a day for today, see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> calling it a day as well - see you around!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-18
<sethj> Anyone have any experience patching the Community website? (not sure if this is the right place to ask or not)
<jose> it's wordpress
<sethj> jose, sorry was busy. That doesn
<sethj> doesn't help me very much, I'm not a wordpress version..
<sethj> person*
<sethj> I guess my real problem is I can't find the page I was trying to fix in all that php.
<jose> wp = html
<sethj> jose, there doesn't appear to be much html. At least, I can't find it.
<sethj> a bit here and there, that's it.
<jose> well, that's how you write in Wordpress, in HTML
<sethj> that isn't helping me. It's all PHP, almost no HTML at all that I can find.
<nigelb> sethj: where are you looking?
<sethj> nigelb: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-community-website-admins/ubuntu-community-website/trunk/files
<sethj> I branched it locally too.
<nigelb> sethj: and you're trying to fix content of a page?
<sethj> nigelb, yep.
<nigelb> (you can't do that, wordpress content goes into the db)
<sethj> trying to fix a reported bug.
<sethj> nigelb ah. thanks. Guess that's what I was looking for.
<nigelb> sethj: It didn't dawn on me that you might be doing that until now :)
<nigelb> Otherwise I'd have spoken up earlier!
<sethj> Thanks though!
<dholbach> good morning
<philipballew> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey philipballew
<jono> jose, sorry, last minute change, going to need to cancel the Q&A
<jono> I have a conflicting meeting
<jose> jono: no problem, have a nice day
<jono> thanks jose
<jose> popey: hey, have a minute?
<pleia2> not sure who is handling the global jam scheduling, but it would be nice to see it happen earlier in the cycle
<pleia2> this late it's really hard to do much of anything at a jam, even docs are frozen, so we're not doing one
<pleia2> plus we're already in plan-release-event mode at this point
<dholbach> all rightie - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :-)
<jcastro> OMG
<jcastro> you have to be kidding me
<jcastro> why do we have 3 calendars
<jcastro> oops, sorry, I made a mistake. We have 4 calendars
<pleia2> calendars \o/
<elfy> is there not a 5th aggregating the other 4 yet?
<pleia2> pretty sure that's called fridge/calendars
<pleia2> or "pleia2's google cal" ;)
<jose> :P
<jcastro> Seriously why can't we have one calendar
<pleia2> the bots that use them aren't that smart, patches welcome :)
<pleia2> it's perl!
<jcastro> what do the bots do?
<pleia2> jose: still using the air bot?
<jose> yep
<jose> and we have classbot too
<pleia2> the learning calendar is for the bot to automatically handle sessions in #ubuntu-classroom
<pleia2> topic, moderation, ops/voices
<jcastro> yeah but that's once a month
<pleia2> airbot is the same code
<jose> airbot is more frequent
<jcastro> yeah but that doesn't need to exposed to the user right?
<jcastro> if the calendars are used to make the bots work why show them to me?
<pleia2> even if it is once a month, it's way too much work for us to manually handle classroom sessions, requires one of us to be around
<jose> because people subscribe to the calendars and see events directly
<pleia2> they aren't just for the bots, that's how people learn about upcoming classroom sessions
<pleia2> we got rid of updating wiki pages for this purpose, we now just tell people to subscribe to the calendar
<jcastro> yeah but the agenda isn't on the fridge calendar
<jcastro> so how am I supposed to know if there is a learning or classroom event?
<jcastro> "Subscribe to 4 calendars" <---- watch
<pleia2> fridge calendar is for meetings, it says that
<pleia2> meetings are for contributors, classroom sessions are for users
<jose> on air sessions serve a different purpose, for users too, and release is for devs
<jose> some people just happen to be subscribed to the four of them at a time, others only need one or two
<pleia2> I don't love that we have 4, but this configuration has historically been valuable for folks
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-19
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> hey dholbach! :)
<jose> elfy: hey, wanted to let you know that at least myself will be there :)
<dholbach> hey jose
<jose> how's everything?
<dholbach> good good - how about yourself?
<elfy> jose: okey doke :)
<jose> I'm good, it's been a charming day
<elfy> that's always nice to hear :)
<jose> oh, oh, I started playing with EC2 today! free tier ftw!
<pleia2> dholbach, cprofitt - you both have outstanding items on the ubuntu women blueprint, have any updates? https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-1311-ubuntu-women
<dholbach> pleia2, thanks for the reminder - I updated the blueprint
<pleia2> dholbach: thanks :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-20
<jose> jcastro: hey, you know who is in charge of releasing 14.04 when the day comes?
<jcastro> probaly slangasek
<jcastro> or maybe infinity
<jose> hmm, ok
<jose> I was thinking on having an ubuntuonair session like in the old times, but can't do anything until I have my university schedule
<jose> they're giving it to me next friday
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> hey dholbach!
<dholbach> hi jose
<jose> dholbach: have a min?
<dholbach> sure
<jose> we have opened the schedule for Ubuntu Open Week and was wondering if you'd like to do or know someone who can do our usual development team session :)
<dholbach> when is it going to be?
<dholbach> I think I should be able to do something there :)
<jose> 22nd-24th April from 15 to 20 UTC each day
<jose> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek shows our so far empty schedule :)
<dholbach> jose, can I have 24th - 15 UTC? I'll think of develop-y
<dholbach> :)
<jose> seems good, thanks a bunch! :)
<dholbach> awesome
<jose> morning, dpm!
<dpm> hola jose
<jose> dpm: cómo van las cosas por el otro lado del mundo?
<dpm> jose, bien, bien :) y en tu lado tambien?
<jose> dpm: sep, por suerte sí
<jose> me preguntaba si tenías un minuto
<dpm> jose, si, claro
<jose> del 22 al 24 de abril tendremos la Open Week, y quería saber si quieres participar o sabes de alguien que quiera apoyar con una sesión de app dev, los slots son de 15 a 19 utc
<jose> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek tiene el horario
<dpm> jose, claro. Me pillo un slot para "Introduction to App Development"
<dpm> es IRC o on-air?
<jose> como prefieras
<dpm> on-air entonces para mi sesión
<jose> genial, qué día y a qué hora?
<dpm> jose, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek/trusty/Timetable :)
<jose> yay, gracias!
<dpm> jose, you can also probably ask popey for an OpenWeek session on how to get started contributing to core apps
<jose> that'd be awesome, the more sessions we have the better it is
<jose> you'll do it, right popey?
<czajkowski> aloha
<dpm> hey czajkowski, how's it going?
<dpm> ah, the 'aloha' was from a couple of hours ago, but in any case, hi! :)
<czajkowski> dpm: it's going well
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> heading to barcelona next month and italy so keeping busy
<dpm> nice, I'm heading to Barcelona again soon, but just as a brief stop to visit my family
<dpm> ok, lunch time
<jcastro> popey,  I installed the unity8 preview desktop and now I have 2 network indicators, is that normal?
<popey> yes
<popey> unfortunately
<jcastro> ok so I just deal with it then?
<popey> yes
<popey> you may be able to apt-get remove indicator-network
<popey> YOU GET TO KEEP THE PIECES!
<jcastro> I'll just keep it
<jcastro> next thing you know you'll tell me to install ccsm
<jose> popey: done
<popey> ta ☻
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone - see you tomorrow!
<elfy> cya dholbach
<dholbach> bye elfy
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-03-21
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> hey dholbach! the blog post about the event in Lima is now here: http://joseeantonior.wordpress.com/2014/03/21/app-dev-school-in-lima/
<jose> and the translated slides are here http://people.ubuntu.com/~jose/appdevschools/ (Spanish)
<jose> hey hey dpm! justo acabo de mencionar que el blog post del evento en Lima está aquí <http://joseeantonior.wordpress.com/2014/03/21/app-dev-school-in-lima/> y las diapositivas traducidas en http://people.ubuntu.com/~jose/appdevschools/
<dpm> jose, oh, wow, good work!
<elfy> morning jose dpm
<dpm> jose, the picture with you with the huge table and Ubuntu banner looks quite impressive :)
<jose> thanks :)
<jose> hey elfy!
<dpm> hey elfy
<jose> dpm: well, it's not one of the best shots of me though :P
<dholbach> jose: that's awesome!
<jose> if I can help you guys with anything else, just let me know
<dholbach> great work!
<jose> thanks :)
<jose> well, I think it's bedtime for me, see you all later!
<dholbach> jose: sleep tight!
<dholbach> brb
<cprofitt> jono: did you get a change to test the magic mouse on Ubuntu?
<jono> cprofitt, not yet, I have been travelling, sorry
<cprofitt> oh... yeah I should have remembered that... you did say that in the session
<cprofitt> hope that is going well...
<dholbach> all rightie... I'm calling it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
<jose> popey: hey, want us to promote the core apps hack days on the show?
<jono> popey, hey
<jono> man, you are gonna be filing a lot of core apps bugs for me :-)
<popey> jono: hahah
<popey> jose: yes please!
<jono> popey, ok, I am tracking my issues at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/CoreApps/1404BaconDogfood
<jono> can you review each issue and file it as a bug and get it added to the work-plan for 14.05
<jono> 14.04
<popey> perfect
<popey> will take a look
<jono> as each item is fixed and released I will remove it from the list
<jono> thanks popey
<jono> as I said, I see the goal as to drive down these issues
<popey> some are going to be unfixable
<popey> Title bar doesn't say "Calendar" and says "qmlscene:calendar"
<popey> that one for example
<popey> for ones that are known bugs I'll put the bug on the page, link to it
<jono> popey, the title bar issue doesn't happen to the browser
<jono> so it must be fixable
<jono> popey, just updated with music issues
<jono> yes, please link the bug to each item
<popey> the browser doesnt use qmlscene
<popey> the titlebar is hardwired into qmlscene, sure it could be fixed, by distropatching qmlscene
<popey> https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtdeclarative/source/9fc17c08e5635cf112c6194e6c24af2a9c7caf00:tools/qmlscene/main.cpp#L500
<popey> (but that was just an example)
<jono> popey, right, so we will need to fix this as a platform issue
<jono> e.g. specifying the app name in the .desktop file and the qmlscene reading it in
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-16
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> dholbach: did you see the doc I buzzed over about the usb keys?
<dholbach> popey, yes, I saw the mail, but didn't have time to look at the doc yet
<popey> k
<dholbach> popey, looking at the doc now
<dholbach> popey, why do we use 14.04?
<dholbach> won't that stop stuff like the local scoperunner from working?
<popey> no particular reason
<popey> i haven't tried with newer releases, but it doesn't make any difference
<popey> what release would you suggest?
<dholbach> 14.10 for now - if you want I can try your instructions with 14.10
<popey> ok
<popey> so the big observation I made.
<popey> 8GB stick isn't big enough for a stock Ubuntu install
<popey> well, it's big enough for the install, and the sdk, but as soon as you add a kit, the space blows up
 * dholbach nods
<popey> also, this bug is annoying me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1371233
<dholbach> popey, I'm wondering if we should use amd64 or i386 - not sure how many folks can't use amd64 images...
<popey> it doesn't really matter either way to me
<popey> however!
<popey> Note that this is _way_ faster on USB3, and any machine that has USB3 ports has AMD64 CPU
<popey> So could use USB2 sticks -> i386, USB3 sticks -> amd64
<popey> (USB2 ones are cheaper too)
<dpm> yep, it should be 14.10 to be able to use scopes fully
<dpm> and I'd suggest choosing only one arch to reduce the maintenance
<popey> can you make amd64 chroots on i386?
<popey> if so, then yes, lets go for 14.10 i386
<popey> because i386 can use all the RAM.
<popey> Also note that on the stick I don't setup any swap - deliberately.
<czajkowski> popey: can I send you a link to open on your phone please
<czajkowski> or does anyone else have an Ubuntu phone I cna test this link out on
<popey> yo
<czajkowski> popey: pmd you the link
<popey> this wont work on the phone, almost certainly
<czajkowski> ah wondered as it's a link to the browser version
<popey> well, the "join with phone" works
<popey> it launches the phone app and pre-fills the phone number
<czajkowski> hmm how odd
<popey> no, that's intentional
<popey> i expect it does that on ios and android too
<popey> it's a standard.
<czajkowski> oh well just thought I'd found a way to use the phone for my meetings as I've a chunk to use on here
<czajkowski> cheers for checking
<dholbach> popey, so the instructions worked well for me - I tried 14.10 and 16G
<popey> super
<mhall119> dpm: call time?
<mhall119> ? because DST always screws things up
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-17
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> morning
<dholbach> hey popey, hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> missing our co working day :(
<czajkowski> we have have chocolate croissants this morning
<popey> i had chocolate croissants this morning at home
<popey> sophie cooked them :)
<popey> \o/ having kids finally paying off
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> popey: you do miss the snoring today though
<popey> hah
<popey> yeah, am in the office, no snoring here, ooooh no
<czajkowski> hah
<czajkowski> next week we get the keys to our house :D
<czajkowski> so wil soon need to move our co working days to Godalming :D
<czajkowski> popey: who was it recently who annouced they were using the Ubuntu code of conduct ?
<popey> https://www.drupal.org/dcoc
<czajkowski> cheers
<mhall119> czajkowski: square also
<mhall119> https://corner.squareup.com/2015/01/code-of-conduct.html
<czajkowski> cheers
<mhall119> we got hit by that today
<mhall119> jose: FYI, be sure to use http link for videos and webchat on ubuntuonair.com from now on, otherwise browsers like chrome won't load the iframe
<czajkowski> mhall119: you got hit by what ?
<mhall119> those last two should have been reversed
<mhall119> I posted them originally in teh wrong channel, then posted them here in the wrong order :(
 * mhall119 needs more coffee today
<popey> ignore mhall119, the daylight savings time change has addled his brain
<mhall119> that's a lie, by brain was addled long before this
<popey> true dat
<czajkowski> LOL
<dholbach> dpm, it appears like the extension importer of markdown is a bit picky in its older inception
<dholbach> yep, that's the problem
<dholbach> if I move it to edit-here/local/ and change the configuration to list the extension as local.q-and-a it works
<dholbach> that might actually make the case for solving bug 1429896 for 0.1
<dholbach> the local.q-and-a workaround works in vivid too
<dholbach> oops, actually meant to say all of this in #ubuntu-app-devel :)
<dpm> dholbach, no worries, got the message in any case
<dpm> :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<dholbach> dpm, balloons: mail sent
 * dpm hugs dholbach
<dpm> good work
<dholbach> hugs hugs hugs
<pleia2> yay czajkowski :) http://opensource.com/life/15/3/st-paddys-day-7-irish-open-source-developers
<czajkowski> pleia2: :)
<mhall119> LinkedIn says I should check out czajkowski's new skills in SaaS, Perl, and Enterprise Software, I feel like I should be sending condolences instead
<balloons> LOL
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-18
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> dholbach, I've created a branch with an easy fix for the final bug we were targetting for the release. I think once we get that one in, we're good to go and start the store upload
<dpm> ah, wrong channel
<dpm> nvm, I'm sure folks here are interested in the progress of the help app too :)
<mhall119> dpm: #ubuntu-app-devel :)
<mhall119> jose: no UE Live broadcast today, can you remove it from the ubuntu onair calendar?
<jose> mhall119: all set, sorry for the delay
<silverlion> hi everybody
<silverlion> pleia2: ping
<popey> jose: got a moment for a pm?
<jose> popey: go ahead!
<czajkowski> silverlion: it's a bit early for her just yet
<czajkowski> 8:43am over there for her
<silverlion> czajkowski: I'm aware of that. it was supposed to be a note that I'd like to have a chat with her ;)
<czajkowski> silverlion: fair enough email works just as well :)
<silverlion> copy that czajkowski ;)
<jono> dpm, all set?
<jono> sorry, few mins late taking Jack to school
<dholbach> jono, we're about to have our team call now
<jono> dholbach, ahhh
<jono> np
<dholbach> dst, etc
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> how's life over there, hippie?
<jono> bloody times
<jono> dholbach, good, we should catch up soon :-)
<dholbach> yeah, let's :)
<pleia2> silverlion: what's up?
<silverlion> pleia2: good morning... I'd have some questions about your email "call for nomination" you sent monday
<pleia2> silverlion: ask away
<silverlion> pleia2: how much workload would you think I'd have to calculate if I would enter?
<pleia2> silverlion: it's one meeting per month, at either 1200 or 2200, the schedule is on: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards
<pleia2> aside from the meetings, the reports from the meetings need to be reported to the community via email after the meeting, so someone needs to do that too
<pleia2> that's about it, since it's more about being an active member of the Ubuntu community so you can appropriately judge contributions than the actual meeting itself
<belkinsa> But that task can be given to someone different after every meeting.
<pleia2> belkinsa is on a board, she can tell you more :)
<silverlion> pleia2: well to be honest: I've changing schedules at the office so that I could be called in on short notice and therefore miss a meeting
<silverlion> would you recommend not to enter under these circumstances
<silverlion> =?
<pleia2> silverlion: the boards really need folks who can commit to one time or another
<pleia2> missing one meeting is ok, but missing them a lot causes real problems
<silverlion> so it's better not to enter
<silverlion> that's what I wanted to know
<pleia2> since that's your only real duty as a board member, it's kind of important ;)
<silverlion> because I can't really tell how many meetings I'm going to miss
<silverlion> that's why I canceled my plans for this ;)
<silverlion> thanks for your time
<pleia2> perhaps some day when your schedule settles down, thanks for considering applying
<belkinsa> silverlion, we haven't had that many applicants though and most of the meetings last like ten minutes or so.
<belkinsa> But you are right, you shouldn't eneter.
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-19
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning
<dholbach> hi elfy
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<dpm> popey, nice work with the fosdem report!
<popey> ta
<czajkowski> FOSDEM rocks
<popey> yes.
<czajkowski> I shall not be sick next year for it!
<ovidiu-florin> mhall119: here
<mhall119> hi ovidiu-florin
<mhall119> ovidiu-florin: so what we have done in the past is just get a rough estime, is it going to be hundred or thousands of dollars, and we can approve based on that
<mhall119> do if you know it's a trans-oceanic flight you can estimate that it'll be more than a regional flight
<ovidiu-florin> so currently I've asked for funds and that request covest my travel and accomodation and just a few extra for food, because I don't know If I would get lunch from the event or not
<mhall119> all we want is the chance to let you know that your expense is going to be paid, whatever it happens to be in the end
<pleia2> ovidiu-florin: fwiw, I've never had any trouble asking for more/less in my estimated expenses when submitting my reimbursement claim, if it's going to be a lot more I just let them know (they are people, they respond to emails and are friendly :))
<mhall119> ovidiu-florin: I see it, and that's fine. though you mention it covering also another Kubuntu contributor, is the one cost estimate for both of you?
<pleia2> so I wouldn't be paranoid about lunch or a slightly higher ticket price being an issue, just let them know that your estimate had to be changed
<ovidiu-florin> mhall119: that covers the transport and acomodation for both of us, but if we don't get lunch from the event, 200 € I don't believe will be enough for food and other expenses for 10 days
<czajkowski> ovidiu-florin: there is also this irc channel to ping a request for information
<ovidiu-florin> czajkowski: how?
<ovidiu-florin> ask people, or a bot?
<czajkowski> ovidiu-florin: by saying hi is there someone from the community team here that can help me
<czajkowski> I have a question
<ovidiu-florin> so people, ok then
<czajkowski> and usually dholbach mhall119 popey dpm balloons will all be here
<dholbach> we're quite accessible
 * popey hides
<ovidiu-florin> and can I ask here if my estimations were wrong when I applied?
 * balloons hides behind popey 
<balloons> :-)
<mhall119> ovidiu-florin: yes
<mhall119> ovidiu-florin: or email msm if she's already in contact with you
<ovidiu-florin> ok, we have a saying in Romania, don't strech longer than your blanket
<ahoneybun> mhall119: have you seen my application?
<ovidiu-florin> I don't know how long my "ubuntu blanket" is
<pleia2> I always just chat with Michelle, she's been great
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yes
<ahoneybun> o
<ahoneybun> *ok
<mhall119> ovidiu-florin: if you think you'll need extra food money, go ahead and request it
<ovidiu-florin> so I'm always afraid that my request will be two much
<ovidiu-florin> too*
<czajkowski> ovidiu-florin: it's a fair system and the people who manage the fund are open fair and approachable for questions and to help folks
<ahoneybun> same here ovidiu-florin
<czajkowski> they're not trying to keep the funds for themselves
<czajkowski> :)
<pleia2> the requests don't go into a secret black box, if your request was denied you can chat with mhall119, dholbach and others about what you can request (I do it all the time)
<ovidiu-florin> sorry, I grew up in a capitalist world :(
<pleia2> ovidiu-florin: we're friendly here!
<ovidiu-florin> awesome
<popey> \o/ socialism rules!
<mhall119> hippies
<popey> ☭ \o/
 * mhall119 hugs you all
<ahoneybun> XD
<dholbach> popey, https://www.mixcloud.com/djshum/dj-shum-soviet-bossa-nova-70s/ - enjoy :)
<popey> \o/ <3
<ovidiu-florin> mhall119: so can I request now for an increase in my funding? I don't know exactly how much would I need to survive 10 days in Spain
<mhall119> ovidiu-florin: sure, I can just update the spreadsheet if you can tell me (in PM if you'd like) how much to adjust it by
<dholbach> ovidiu-florin, you can maybe search for "per diem" to get an idea somewhere
<czajkowski> actually as a suggestion for the communty team
<czajkowski> if you had a per diem in place people would know what to budget for
<czajkowski> like when we had UDS there was a per diem
<dholbach> czajkowski, they apply for all kinds of events
<czajkowski> that would help people funds
<mhall119> czajkowski: good idea
<ovidiu-florin> mhall119: I'll research and get back to you
<dholbach> czajkowski, like "random conf in waziristan"
<popey> also differnet in different places
<popey> 50$ vs 50 finnish thingies
<dholbach> and we don't know what a per diem might be, or haven't ever heard of the place or conference :)
<mhall119> popey: yes,but we do have a list
<pleia2> lunch in san francisco is more expensive than lunch in... anywhere else
<pleia2> brb, $12 grilled cheese sandwich
<popey> mmmmmm cheese
<popey> http://drool.popey.com/
<pleia2> hehe
<popey> reminds me, I have lots of cheese for tea!
<czajkowski> pleia2: indeed, but eating in the US in general is cheaper but then tipping kicks in
<czajkowski> so per diem cheat sheet is useful
<elfy> pleia2: is it real cheese? burns the roof of your mouth when cold?
<czajkowski> some counteris produce one each year
<czajkowski> and liek I said cnaonical did have one for UDs and for employees
<pleia2> elfy: it is actually quite fancy grilled cheese, lots of different cheeses and breads <3
<pleia2> (I don't actually eat it anymore, because it's terrible for me, but it's my favorite example of ridiculously priced things here)
<czajkowski> pizza slice near my office was $5
<czajkowski> massive slice!
<pleia2> the valley is a bit cheaper than SF
<czajkowski> valley is miles out :(
<czajkowski> *sulks*
<popey> dholbach: nice music
<pleia2> czajkowski: oh, which office?
<pleia2> (I thought you meant the one in california :))
<czajkowski> my HQ in mountain view
<czajkowski> the one in SF is very central once I figure out how to get there
<pleia2> ah yes, caltrain + muni
<czajkowski> 450 Mission Street #200
<czajkowski> San Francisco, California 94105
<pleia2> yeah, it's a block from where I live
<czajkowski> NO WAY!
<czajkowski> I'm back in june but will be in santa clara
<pleia2> it's on 1st, I live between 2nd and 3rd
<czajkowski> at the levi's stadium
 * mhall119 is just hanging out here in the middle of nowhere Florida
 * ahoneybun is in south florida
<czajkowski> come to connect in June
<czajkowski> in SF!
<mhall119> czajkowski: sponsor me :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: there is this community fund you can apply to :p
<czajkowski> $99 for the 2 days
<ahoneybun> czajkowski: you in SF?
<czajkowski> ahoneybun: nope in the UK
<czajkowski> am Irish and live over here
<ahoneybun> oh ok
<czajkowski> but I travel a  lot :)
 * ahoneybun wishes to travel
<czajkowski> popey: co worker of mine is going to join us the next time
<czajkowski> he's very envious of our co working days and he's the mobile advocate wants to play with the phone
<popey> when's the next one?
<czajkowski> well april 16th I'm moving lock stock and barrel to godalming so before then
<czajkowski> next week we get the keys and off work for 3 days so maybe thw following week ?
<czajkowski> week of the 30th ?
<popey> 30th of?
<popey> march?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> 16th april we move  move
<pleia2> woo, congrats
<pleia2> house house! :)
<czajkowski> picked my new ofice table out yesterday
<czajkowski> and the paint!
<czajkowski> white board is going up as well
<czajkowski> new shiny room!
<popey> gonna be a pain co-working when you move
<popey> so inconsiderate
<czajkowski> awww so you won't come over :(
<czajkowski> not even to hear the snoring and have lunch cooked for you
<czajkowski> such a fecker :p
<popey> how far are you from the station?
<czajkowski> uphill all the way :D
<popey> it's 34 mins by train
<czajkowski> I've not walked it yet
<czajkowski> popey: plus side there is more parking
<czajkowski> popey: get train to guildford and get Dom to drive you
<czajkowski> WIN!
<popey> hah
<popey> that sounds like getting up early
<czajkowski> it is in theory or so I'm told a 15 min walk
<czajkowski> but it's up a very steep hill
<popey> stuff that at 8am
<popey> DOMINIC! TAXI!
<czajkowski> he doesnt work at 8 when he comes here
<popey> my first meeting of the day is 09:30
<czajkowski> popey: pmd the postcode and address
<czajkowski> have a gander at the distance
<czajkowski> I'm at the station end of the town
<popey> hmm, 27 min drive
<popey> that'll do
<popey> I used to commute for 3 hours on a monday morning to wales
<popey> that was madness
<czajkowski> that's utterly bonkers
<czajkowski> see 27 mins to co work with us is a lot better
<popey> I agree
<popey> looking forward to it
<czajkowski> WFH++
<czajkowski> bah no bot
<popey> ooh, beer train toon too
<popey> *soon
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> is the farnham festival not soone r?
<popey> yes, you're right
<popey> thats just after release
<czajkowski> that'll be a cab home from farnham to Godalming :D
<jcastro> mhall119, what are people putting in these nominations?
<pleia2> jcastro: they're being sent to the membership board, so we don't know :) belkinsa would know
<jcastro> ok I basically said not much, heh
<pleia2> jcastro: the minimum required are noted on the announcement: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2015-February/000416.html
<jcastro> I am going for the "so old I hopefully don't need to explain"
<pleia2> yeah, that's fine
<ahoneybun> jcastro: I put my name, lp link, wiki link, and time for a meeting
<jcastro> ack, good, I put those things
<jcastro> I can commit to either or both meetings
<pleia2> seems the 1200 meeting is the one that struggles for quorum the most
<pleia2> we always lack folks on the board from APAC
<jcastro> ok
 * mhall119 got 2 nominees today \o/
<pleia2> :D
<jcastro> how many do we need?
<mhall119> 7 I think
<elfy> in total yes
<elfy> and hi jcastro
<jcastro> hi!
<jcastro> so do we need 5 more?
<elfy> afaik - 7 was you
<jcastro> \o/
<pleia2> well, 7 is the bare minimum to fill the seats, it's good to have more nominees than spots so we actually have choices
<elfy> pleia2: just about to say that
<elfy> got easier sentence to type :D
<pleia2> not that any of the nominees are bad (I don't know who they are :)), just valuable to have choices so we make sure we have a diverse group in terms of geography/culture/gender/etc
<elfy> yep
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-20
<dpm> hi jose, around?
<elfy> morning dpm :)
<dpm> morning elfy
<dpm> good morning all!
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, ignore my last text message
<popey> Morning
<dpm> dholbach, ok!
<dpm> morning popey
<dholbach> dpm, I was close to breaking my laptop this morning
<dpm> what did it do to you?
<dholbach> I got up early and replaced a wonky power jack
<dpm> oh, did you get into soldering?
<dholbach> not in this case
<dholbach> but in the process of that I wedged another small cable
<dholbach> but so far I'm up and running again
<popey> ooh soldering
<popey> I have a kit to make at the weekend
<dpm> ok, good to hear it's all good
<popey> https://learn.adafruit.com/tv-b-gone-kit/overview
<popey> one of them
<czajkowski> aloha
<MooDoo> howdy czajkowski
<czajkowski> MooDoo: hiya
 * dholbach relocates to the office
<bkerensa> good morning
<belkinsa> o/ bkerensa, long time no hear from you.  ;)
<bkerensa> belkinsa: such busy
<bkerensa> :(
<belkinsa> I know that feeling.  I hope you can find time to relax.
<bkerensa> releasing Firefox to the masses
<bkerensa> :P
<jose> dpm: pong
<dpm> hi jose
<dpm> jose, I just wanted to give you a heads up that I wouldn't manage to do the call today, but seems we've sorted it out over e-mail :)
<jose> np then :)
<mhall119> jose: do you happen to have some handy stats for people watching ubuntuonair videos over time?
<mhall119> aggregated stats, rather than looking at per-video views
<popey> i can get that - i have it open now, if you want
<popey> over what period do you want stats mhall119 ?
<mhall119> popey: how far back does it go?
<popey> as far as you like
<jose> mhall119: you have access to that info too
<jose> youtube.com, manage the channel and see analytics
<mhall119> thanks jose
<silverlion> aloha!
<dholbach> all right my friends - I'll just wait for this build to finish, then call it a day - have a great weekend!
<balloons> aloha silverlion !
<silverlion> hey balloons hope you're enjoying your weekend ;)
<balloons> silverlion, hasn't quite started for me yet, but you bet I will!
<silverlion> when will it start then?
<balloons> 4ish more hours?
<silverlion> so it will start 24 hrs before mine
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-03-22
<silverlion> good morning and happy sunday ;)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-21
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning dholbach, had a good weekend?
<dholbach> dpm, very good - how about you?
<dpm> also good :)
<MooDoo> morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dpm> good morning everyone
<svij> I just added one photo from each ubucon germany to this page \o/ http://ubucon.org/en/events/ubucon-germany/ :)
<MooDoo> yay
<Kilos> o/
<davidcalle> svij: nice!
<dholbach> popey, if I hit an immutable page in the wiki I have edited before, what might be the problem?
<dholbach> have you seen that issue before?
<pleia2> dholbach: you can look at the raw text to see if there are ACLs in the header
<pleia2> if not, how long has it been since you logged in?
<dholbach> a few days
<pleia2> ah, things shouldn't have changed in that little time
<dholbach> and I can't see any ACL in the top
<dholbach> but let me log out and log back in again
<dholbach> ok, that made it work
<dholbach> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> yay
<dholbach> I'm going to call it a day - have a good one! :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-22
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<davidcalle> Morning
<Kilos> hi  davidcalle
<davidcalle> Hey Kilos
 * dholbach relocates office, bbiab
<dholbach> (as you can tell, I was almost out of the door earlier... I wanted to say "relocates to the office" of course :-))
<popey> hah
<popey> I was thinking you must have had your spinach today
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> hi popey spreadubuntu sorted
<Kilos> ty
<popey> great!
<dholbach> dpm_, want to have a call about the developer portal discussions you had yesterday?
<dpm_> dholbach, yes, but I'm not quite sure when yet, it's a bit of a full day today
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> let's catch up tomorrow then
<popey> Who is on the Q&A today?
<dholbach> I think I was in the one last week - anyone else maybe?
<dholbach> balloons, davidcalle, dpm, mhall119: you guys available?
<dholbach> I think balloons has a day off, right?
<dholbach> and dpm said he was busy
<dholbach> but I could help too, if noone else is available
<popey> yeah, you and I did last week. and balloons is on vacation
<mhall119> I can do the Q&A today
<popey> \o/
<mhall119> who's going to be on with me?
<mhall119> dpm: dholbach popey davidcalle has anyone setup the Q&A hangout yet?
<dholbach> I haven't
<mhall119> ok, I'll create it
<mhall119> who's going to be on?
<mhall119> popey: dholbach: davidcalle ^^
<popey> myself and dholbach were last week, but balloons is on vacation, so you and davidcalle ?
<davidcalle> mhall119: o/
<davidcalle> Sorry for the late reply, just made sure I was able to
<davidcalle> dpm: dholbach: popey: ^
<popey> yay
<mhall119> davidcalle: dholbach dpm popey what announcements do we have for the Q&A today?
<belkinsa> mhall119, is there any openings in the Canonical Community Team?  Or at least a community based opening?
<mhall119> belkinsa: not yet, but maybe soon after balloons actually makes the move
<belkinsa> Alright, thank you.
<dholbach> mhall119, is all of ubucon.org in an Lp branch somewhere?
<svij> dholbach: this? https://launchpad.net/ubucon-site
<dholbach> brilliant
<svij> dpm and jose are also working on this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubucon-site/+bug/1549897 not sure what the status is
<mhall119> dholbach: I don't know if that's all of it or how up to date it is, dpm and marcoceppi were coordinating that
<dholbach> dpm, marcoceppi: is ubucon-site up to date?
<belkinsa> mhall119 and dholbach, I can be a guess on the QA someday in the near future.
<marcoceppi> dholbach: i don't know? I can go update it if you'd like
<dpm> dholbach, svij, mhall119, the status is up-to-date: Jose was looking at it, but it turns out it was more complex than initially thought.
<marcoceppi> dholbach jose dpm I'm working on an updated charm that will make it easier to update in the future
<dholbach> marcoceppi, err... the question was more about if there were local changes on ubucon.org which weren't in the branch
<marcoceppi> dholbach: oh, no idea
<dpm> dholbach, I've got changes pending
<dholbach> dpm, in a branch?
<dpm> but I have no clue how to do the deployment with the new charm
<dholbach> dpm, is this about the blog?
<dpm> marcoceppi, do you think you could add a comment on the bug explaining how to do a manual deployment with the current setup?
<dpm> This way we could land changes manually without blocking on the updated charm
<dpm> dholbach, I _think_ I put them on a branch, but they were small changes only (the iframes fix we then added to d.u.c). I've not yet started with the blog
<dholbach> dpm, ok, I'll take a stab
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/u/0/+Ubuntu/posts/1CzSYJq4q3M sharing is caring
<dholbach> dpm, marcoceppi: so you guys use juju locally for testing and developing the ubucon site?
<dpm> dholbach, I did back then, yes
<mhall119> belkinsa: which role would you want to be a guest for? You wear many hats :)
<belkinsa> I don't know yet, maybe CC for this time?
<mhall119> should do that when neither dholbach nor I are hosting :)
<svij> haha
<belkinsa> Alright
<dholbach> marcoceppi, "charm build" is not a valid command(?)
<dholbach> marcoceppi, that's what was described in README.md
 * mhall119 may let davidcalle do most of the talking today
<marcoceppi> dholbach: you have to install charm-tools from ppa:juju/stable
<dholbach> from xenial?
<dholbach> is that good enough
<marcoceppi> dholbach: charm-tools in xenial hasn't been updated, we're uploading it now with a FFE
<dholbach> go go go!
<mhall119> dholbach: yeah, xenial is too old :)
<dholbach> it drives me nuts if teams all use their own PPAs, but ok, adding it :)
<tsimonq2> is the community team Q&A starting yet or is that at 11? (10:20 by me now)
<dholbach> thanks marcoceppi
<belkinsa> tsimonq2, yes, because of the daylight savings.
<tsimonq2> belkinsa: so it's going on right now?
<dholbach> in 40m
<belkinsa> No, in 40 minutes.
<tsimonq2> oh okay, good :)
<tsimonq2> thanks :)
<dholbach> marcoceppi, I get "ERROR no environment specified" when I do "juju deploy postgresql"
<dholbach> sorry O:-)
<marcoceppi> dholbach: no worries, what does `juju switch` say?
<dholbach> marcoceppi, the same
<marcoceppi> dholbach: have you run `juju init` ?
<marcoceppi> dholbach: is this on the jump machine or your local machine?
<dholbach> marcoceppi, I haven't - it was not part of the README.md :)
<marcoceppi> dholbach: hah, well you have to configure juju first
<marcoceppi> dholbach: it assumes you've already done that
<dholbach> ok
 * dholbach ← new
<marcoceppi> dholbach: no worries
<marcoceppi> dholbach: I'll update the README to mention that
<mhall119> dholbach: don't worry, snappy will fix it ;)
<dholbach> mhall119, yeah :-P
<marcoceppi> mhall119 dholbach juju 2.0 will fix this, no more configuration needed
<marcoceppi> dholbach: once you've done that, I assume you're going to do a local deploy or a cloud deploy?
<dholbach> marcoceppi, just local - I want to hack on it
<marcoceppi> dholbach: cool, so you'll want to make sure `juju-local` is also installed
<dholbach> marcoceppi, I set default: local
<HaloSponge> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/4bhnu1/ubuntutouch_be_wholehearted_the_ports_are_coming/
<dholbach> yep, isntalled
<marcoceppi> dholbach: then `juju switch local` just to be sure
<dholbach> now it wants a namespace or something
<dholbach> config not prepared
<marcoceppi> dholbach: wat?
<dholbach> the error messages suck somewhat
<dholbach> ERROR missing namespace, config not prepared
<marcoceppi> dholbach: yeah, 2.0 is addressing that. too little too late
<marcoceppi> dholbach: odd, I've never seen that
<dholbach> cool
<marcoceppi> dholbach: `juju version` says?
<dholbach> 1.25.3-xenial-amd64
<marcoceppi> huh
<dholbach> I installed the ppa and upgraded
<mhall119> HaloSponge: image doesn't match title
<marcoceppi> dholbach: let me boot up a xenial lxd machine
<dholbach> thanks!
<HaloSponge> mhall119: Yes it does - its a viral advert for reddit. Leave it alone !
<HaloSponge> stop being picky on me.
<svij> mhall119: one thing regarding the sponsorship brochure: The event is run by "ubuntu Deutschland e.V." out association. You can find the name/address here: http://verein.ubuntu-de.org/node/1
<svij> s/out/our/
<HaloSponge> I'm diping into advirals.
 * HaloSponge is thinking about doing a twitter business post.
<mhall119> thanks svij
<dholbach> davidcalle, dpm, popey: team call
<dholbach> yo yo yo
<popey> oh
<dholbach> marcoceppi, bootstrap maybe?
<mhall119> davidcalle: joining?
<marcoceppi> dholbach: yeah
<dholbach> ok
<dholbach> marcoceppi, "Waiting for agent initialization to finish"
 * dholbach twiddles thumbs
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'll do a bit more candidates investigation tonight. Talk to you tomorrow o/
<davidcalle> Have a nice eod folks :)
<dholbach> you too!
 * dholbach calls it a day too - have a good one
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-23
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach and all others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<LibreSponge> davidcalle: Sweet vid/hangout yesterday. Howdy to Wednesday Morning !
<davidcalle> Thanks LibreSponge, good morning to you too
<czajkowski> aloha
<Kilos> morning
 * davidcalle -> lunch
<LibreSponge> I had a sSausarge bap. with mayo. They were herbal ones.
<popey> pleia2: fyi you should probably kick xnox out of ~not-canonical :)
<czajkowski> he's back?
<popey> ya
<mhall119> he's been back for a while
<mhall119> we need a ~not-not-canonical
<popey> ~was-not-was-canonical
 * popey walks the dinosaur
<dholbach> put him into ~undecided
<mhall119> ~shrodingers-employee
<popey> ~in~out~shake~it~all~about
<pleia2> popey: ah! I didn't realize he was back
<popey> I should use the LP api to dump out a list of who is in ~canonical and periodically scan ~not-canonical for dupes :)
<mhall119> popey: you'd have to do authentication to read ~canonical
<popey> I know, I have already done that :)
<popey> Everyone is late to the team meeting. I win.
<mhall119> not sure spending *more* time in meetings can be called a "win"
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you tomorrow! :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-24
<dholbach> good morning
<LibreSponge> dholbach: Hiya . Do you have a Toshiba ? http://redd.it/4bqety
<tsimonq2> morning dholbach :)
<tsimonq2> (still CDT :P)
<davidcalle> Good morning o/
<tsimonq2> morning davidcalle :)
<LibreSponge> davidcalle:  Hiya Have no fear Ubuntu tablet is here, err, On monday.
<davidcalle> :)
<dholbach> LibreSponge, no, I don't
<dholbach> hi tsimonq2
<LibreSponge> dholbach: right-oh.
<LibreSponge> It's just not often that I hit 'new' posts on reddit :)
<LibreSponge> dholbach: The team at Ubucon, not sure the year ! http://bit.ly/UbuntuWings
<dholbach> it was this year
<dholbach> just a few weeks ago
<LibreSponge> Ahh, ok.
<dholbach> at SCaLE or UbuCon Summit
<popey> I bought one toshiba laptop and one toshiba chromebook. never again
<LibreSponge> I got it from swapnil
<LibreSponge> popey, HP or asus chromebook is the question, these days.
<tsimonq2> popey: why not? just curious :)
<popey> why not what?
<popey> oh, toshiba? poor build quality
<LibreSponge> Do good usb 16GB. though. and card readers.
 * dholbach relocates to the office, bbiab
<dpm> popey, rmann wanted to talk about the meetup in London, but I'm off in about 2 hours today. Would you mind giving her a hand with some questions she had? I told her she could ping you directly, if that's ok
<popey> yup
<dpm> cool, thanks
<jcastro> popey: ask me what I have sitting on my disk right now.
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119, popey: are you going to be around for http://pad.ubuntu.com/doc-team later on?
<popey> jcastro: What do you have on your disk right now? Is it ZFS?
<jcastro> no
<jcastro> it is a tarball
<jcastro> of the ubuntu wiki
<jcastro> and the ubuntu wiki attachments
<popey> O_O
<jcastro> I literally just filed an RT last week and they were like, sweet, good luck, here you go!
<popey> wow
<jcastro> so I was thinking
<jcastro> if we can find someone to try the conversion scripts and mangle stuff
<jcastro> we can provide AWS creds and the charms to do it
<jcastro> so someone needs to just basically do the conversion to mysql.
<jcastro> then we ask IS to redeploy on prodstack and then just do a mysqldump from one to the other.
<jcastro> assuming a) That's what people want to do
<jcastro> and b) someone wants to try these moin->mediawiki scripts for conversion
<davidcalle> dholbach: at what time is it?
<popey> yeah, people can do it on their local machine though?
<popey> maybe do it with sample size chunks of the wiki
<jcastro> they sure can
<dholbach> davidcalle, 1h20m
<jcastro> It takes about 10 minutes to fire up in lxd
<davidcalle> dholbach: is it the meeting *with* the doc team? I thought it was later in the day
<davidcalle> dholbach: in any case, yes, I'll be there
<mhall119> dholbach: I am, yes
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: cool
<dholbach> davidcalle, yes, with the team
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119, popey: where's the meeting?
<davidcalle> dholbach: looking. Maybe ubuntu-doc?
<knome> #ubuntu-meeting
<knome> but no dpm there, so waiting
<dholbach> knome, dpm is travelling, he read his calendar wrong
<dholbach> ah cool
<knome> in that case i don't think there is a meeting
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119, popey: #ubuntu-meeting
<knome> or will you be running it, dholbach ?
<dholbach> knome, I think we can started without him
<knome> uhmm.
<knome> defeats the purpose if he isn't around
<knome> unless somebody else has put the same amount of time into looking at the issue at hand
<dholbach> knome, he's very sorry, but the rest of the community team is going to be there
<knome> dholbach, will the community team run the meeting then?
<knome> does anybody of the community team have an idea what we are talking about, or are you just turning around?
<dholbach> knome, yes we're going to be there and we were involved in the discussions on the mailing list and will listen and take notes
<dholbach> and we've been around in the community too
<knome> okay.
<knome> dholbach, this is a disaster
<dholbach> knome, let's get started slowly - no need to be frustrated in the first minutes already :)
<knome> dholbach, this is not first minutes, this is what the docs team has done for years
<dholbach> this attitude does not help
<knome> dholbach, maybe you get a taste of what we mean by not being able to make decisions now
<dholbach> we're getting together to work things out
<knome> what attitude exactly?
<knome> oh we are?
<knome> :)
<dholbach> you're clearly frustrated
<knome> please don't tell me how i feel
<dholbach> the community team just came here to listen and understand the problems better
<knome> sure.
<dholbach> and you're just saying that this is a disaster when we haven't even talked for more than 10 minutes
<knome> yes, because the meeting time is not going to be used to resolve the issues we have.
<dholbach> we can have more meetings if we need more time
<dholbach> and we're going to need some time to better understand this
<knome> okay.
<knome> dholbach, how much time have you got arranged for the meeting?
<knome> mhall119, how much time have you got arranged for the meeting?
<mhall119> knome: no idea, it wsn't even on my calendar
<knome> mhall119, how much time can you spend on it today?
 * mhall119 has nothing pressing in the next hour
<knome> okay, good to know
 * dholbach relocates
<dholbach> all right... I call it a day - have a good one!
<pleia2> mhall119: was going to join meeting, but jetlag and other things conspired to give me a poor night sleep, didn't wake up in time (and admittedly, 7:30AM was already a stretch)
<mhall119> pleia2: that's okay, we had a pretty good meeting I think
<mhall119> came out of it with action items and another meeting scheduled for next week anyway :)
<pleia2> hah, great :)
<willcooke> HI gang.  If anyone has a spare 30 mins and a virtual machine, could they run a test from the ISO tracker: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/358/builds/115349/testcases
<willcooke> i386 is what's needed most right now
 * popey looks
<popey> hey willcooke
<willcooke> hihi
<popey> have you posted this everywhere
<popey> ?
<willcooke> I haven't
<popey> might want to ping the ubuntu-quality list
<popey> balloons: that's normal right?
 * popey is testing while watching masterchef
<popey> well, i would if it didnt take 2 hours to get an iso from cdimage :)
<willcooke> I'm rather hoping that we'll be done in the next hour, so wasn't sure it was worth bothering mailing lists and such
<popey> ok
<popey> i cant even get the iso :(
<balloons> popey, :-) uk version of mastchef is quite different
<popey> heh
<popey> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMg3epr53Ns
<willcooke> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=towd9vZWDJg
<popey> haha
<balloons> if the base didn't do it, vic and bob clip did
<balloons> I've no idea what willcooke linked
<balloons> reminds me of big chuck and little john. talk about even more obscure pop culture references
<wxl> balloons: big chuck and little john???? where are you from that you know who they are?
<balloons> ohh boy.. mysteries abound now
<wxl> balloons: i thought they were an ohio only thing. i was on the show once when i was in boy scouts
<balloons> whoa.. spooky
<wxl> balloons: http://bigchuckandliljohn.com/crazylaugh.wav
 * tsimonq2 gives up on btrfs
<tsimonq2> sbuild won't work with it... :/
<popey> how so?
<tsimonq2> it's incompatible with aufs, so I get an error when I try to start a build
<tsimonq2> a workaround is to mount /tmp as a tmpfs, but I really don't like doing that
<wxl> tsimonq2: everytime you mount /tmp as tmpfs god saves a kitten
<tsimonq2> wxl: how so? lol
<wxl> tsimonq2: http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/01/data-driven-analysis-tmp-on-tmpfs.html
<tsimonq2> lol yeah I've seen that
<tsimonq2> but not everyone always has a lot of RAM
<tsimonq2> (although I did recently get an upgrade to 16 GB from 8 :D)
<hggdh> on very few cases tmp cannot be mounted on tmpfs. Unless you are doing someting like building firefox, the kernel, or similar, you should not have a problem if you are running with 16G on main
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-03-25
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<jose> jcastro, mhall119: ping, is there any way I can get ahold of elmo? sent him an email weeks ago and no response back
<mhall119> jose: do you need elmo specifically, or just someone in IS?
<jose> mhall119: elmo. I basically asked if there was any knowledge or previous effort/discussion to migrate the wiki so we didn't step on anyone's toes, but I already asked a couple individuals in IS and all of them end pointing me to elmo
<jcastro> I think many have talked about it but no one has tried tried
<mhall119> jose: in that case you may have to wait until Tuesday, lots of people are on holiday already
<jose> that's fine
<jose> jcastro: I'd like to know if they found anything in their discussions (fwiw, I know elmo wanted to move at some point)
<jose> if there's any blockers they found it may be a good time to address them
<jcastro> I don't think it's been thought of any time soon
<jcastro> so like, probably whatever issues he talked about are at least 3-4 years old
<jose> ah ok
<mhall119> jose: https://github.com/django-wiki/django-wiki :)
<jose> looks really nice, but it's a beta - I'd prefer to have something stable for such vital wikis
<mhall119> we lived with moin for all these years, would we even know what to do with a stable wiki?
<wxl> mhall119: YES
<mhall119> back in the day newz2000 and I built a prototype branch-based-editing CMS on Django...that would have been fun to use
 * mhall119 misses newz
<svij> we have a django-based Wiki in our german community. Works pretty good.
<svij> no, not open source (yet), and also a "all in one" self-written solution with forums, news, planet and wiki…
<mhall119> svij: that's the danger or making a new django project, you never know when to stop :)
<svij> well back in 2008 we were running moinmoin + wordpress + phpBB bundled together that got replaced
<svij> now we don't have enough contributors to open source it (many hardcoded stuff and maybe some security issues)
<mhall119> svij: yeah, ours wasn't open sourced either, mostly because it was hacked together over a few evenings during UDS-P while we were sprinting
<svij> ah okay
<mhall119> still, the idea behind it was pretty cool I thought, having "branches" of content in your CMS that you can selectively merge into trunk
<svij> we hope to open source it this year, might be intersting for other LoCos who needs such a "all in one" solution
<mhall119> svij: awesome, put out a call for help and you can recruit some trustworthy folks to help you clean up any security issues
<svij> I actually never thought about doing a wider call, we just had a few german guys
<svij> but yes, I'll note that idea and talk to the other guys. :)
<mhall119> svij: having a ready to deploy "loco team website" project would be great
<svij> yeah
<mhall119> jcastro could help us charm it up and have a single-command deployment
<svij> it's running on https://ubuntuusers.de/ btw
<jcastro> afaik I think that's how a loco team website would be done
<jcastro> it'd just be a branch on top of django like how IS does wordpress
<jcastro> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/22/rewriting-wordpress-juju-charms-for-security-and-ha-on-openstack/
<jcastro> I think when people start to talk about it though
<jcastro> really it's either mediawiki, which is known and understood
<jcastro> or some variation of boutique wiki on weird stacks no one will want to use
<jcastro> or "a front end onto git"
<mhall119> s/git/bzr/ and I'm sold
<mhall119> the bitbucket wikis that were mercurial branches were awesome to work on
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-03-21
<jose> wxl is using too much slack?
<wxl> jose: yes, yes i am. actually have an irssi script adding the at.
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-03-23
<jcastro> popey: pleia2 or jose: I am listed as owner for ubuntu-etherpad
<jcastro> I'd like to hand it over to someone mildly more responsible than I've been
<jose> I'd vote for popey if he's willing
<jose> I thought he was handling it
<popey> o/
<popey> sure thing
<wxl> jose: since you're here, you appear to have some sort of reputation as a wizard when it comes to getting flights. care to share your secrets?
<jose> matrix.itasoftware.com
<wxl> huh
<jose> I was actually gonna take a nap since I didn't get any sleep last night, maybe ping me in an hour with the exact details and I can take a look
<pleia2> matrix <3 <3 when you finally do the search, use the time bars view
<wxl> yeah i just did that
<wxl> it didn't result in too much of a difference, but that's useful
<wxl> tsimonq2: find your flight a la http://matrix.itasoftware.com/
<acheronuk> that gives me very expensive results to get to akademy :/
<wxl> i saw only a marginal difference going to lfnw
<wxl> but still, it's easier than e.g. kayak
<pleia2> yeah, you can't book through that site but you find all the listings and then go to the airline itself and see if it's bookable
<tsimonq2> wxl: Gracias
<wxl> tsimonq2: de nada.
<tsimonq2> jose: Gracias to you too ;)
<acheronuk> matrix gave me a lowest of £1,454 & kayak is £312
<acheronuk> oh well. what is cheapest way on the day. :)
<wxl> that seems oddly inconsistent
<acheronuk> if or when I book it, I'll just go through the sites listed here: http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/travel/cheap-flights#compare
<pleia2> yeah, kayak is a discount booking service, so it has additional deals and things, matrix pulls data from airlines
<pleia2> I'm very picky about fare classes and sometimes I need to change flights, so I always book directly with the airlines
<tsimonq2> Wow, this is weeeeeird
<tsimonq2> It keeps wanting to give me 2 day layovers :P
<wxl> ouuuch
<tsimonq2> Ahhhh yess yay
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'd have to fly Milwaukee to Seattle to get anything practical...
<wxl> tsimonq2: is that the nearest airport?
<tsimonq2> wxl: It's the nearest airport that won't give me insane layovers
<wxl> will you be able to get transportation there?
<tsimonq2> Well I don't know
<tsimonq2> Will taxi cabs let me, given that I'm under 18?
<wxl> so it goes mil -> sea -> bli?
<wxl> well i'm sure if your mom sticks you in there, you'll be fine
<wxl> there's also potential bus and stuff
<pleia2> I've never heard of any laws about it (I rode in cabs as a minor)
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Well I'm 15 but people keep telling me I look $age+1 sooo idk :)
<pleia2> you'll be fine as long as you can pay ;)
<pleia2> they may question a 7 year old walking up to a cab alone, but teenagers whatever
<tsimonq2> Do airports check age?
<wxl> absolutely
<pleia2> for what exactly?
<pleia2> the ticket agent needs ID when you check a bag, and so does TSA, so they'll see it
<tsimonq2> ...so I need a legal form of identification?
<pleia2> pretty sure all US airlines allow 15 and up to travel unacommpanied though
<pleia2> yes, a state ID card is fine
<tsimonq2> That's going to be a problem... :|
<pleia2> (if you don't have a drivers license)
<wxl> the airlines do have policies regarding minors
<wxl> you can get an id card quick and easy
<tsimonq2> Oh?
<wxl> and you do have time for a passport
<pleia2> most states do ID cards at the DMV, it's a good thing to have anyway
<wxl> yup
<wxl> http://wisconsindot.gov/Pages/dmv/license-drvs/how-to-apply/id-card.aspx
<wxl> for proof of id, you can use social security card, w2, paystub (if it includes ss number), a parent or guardian that can show their id/license
<tsimonq2> Ah ok
<wxl> for proof of residency, you need paycheck within 90 days or bank statement
<wxl> also certified school record or transcript
<wxl> or parent or guardian
<wxl> and for proof of citizen ship, birth certificate
<wxl> fairly simple
<tsimonq2> Ah ok
<wxl> you should get on that
<wxl> you could also get a passport https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/passports.html
<wxl> you do have time
<wxl> however it's not free
<tsimonq2> Ok
<wxl> to do it, you need both parents, a birth certificate
<wxl> but expect it ot be in excess of $100
<tsimonq2> wxl: Why not just go for a state ID then?
<wxl> well, a passport is useful if you want to travel abroad (*ahem* akademy)
<tsimonq2> Also, general question, I know some airlines have policies about the time of day minors can travel but I'm failing to find Delta's related policy. Can anyone help?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Mom says no Europe :P
<wxl> *currently*
<wxl> try a search for "minors travelling alone" or "unaccomanied minors"
<tsimonq2> I did
<tsimonq2> They have a page
<tsimonq2> They just don't have that particular policy
<wxl> https://www.delta.com/content/www/en_US/traveling-with-us/special-travel-needs/children.html
<wxl> tl;dr parent or designated adult must take you to the gate and wait until the flight has left, connecting flights are ok
<tsimonq2> But nothing about time of day?
<wxl> should be there 2 hours before
<wxl> ooh and they give you a barcode XD
<acheronuk> I will need a new passport if I go to akademy. +£75 cost I think :(
<tsimonq2> Travel is not permitted on Red Eye flights (Red Eye flights are between 9pm-5am).  Exceptions below apply only if a qualifying connection flight is not available from the airport.
<tsimonq2> International flights
<tsimonq2> Domestic short haul flights ( 2 hours or less, non stop)
<tsimonq2> Flights to/from Alaska and Hawaii
<tsimonq2> Markets with only one connection and it is the last flight of the day
<tsimonq2> wxl: GAH ^
<tsimonq2> Wait a minute
<tsimonq2> I might want to call them
<wxl> yeah that might work
<tsimonq2> This flight is less than 2 hours but starts at 8:30 XD
<pleia2> yeah, it sounds like for 15-17 none of this is actually required
<wxl> with delta for a 15+ year old the parent can decline the unaccompanied minor program
<pleia2> ^ yes, that
<wxl> i.e. you don't HAVE to be escorted and all that crap
<tsimonq2> And Alaska Air as well
<wxl> your mom may want it tho
<tsimonq2> pleia2: Yeah I understand THAT
<tsimonq2> wxl: No way :P
<pleia2> you should call them so you don't worry, but I think you're fine ;)
<wxl> see link above
<wxl> it's all there
<tsimonq2> wxl, pleia2, jose: How's this itinerary look to you? https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B0exhmhCedI-anhjUnJoMGdMb2M
<tsimonq2> I can have someone drive me to Milwaukee then I can take a cab from Seattle
<wxl> tsimonq2: bad. you need to go to bellingham, not seattle
<wxl> that's a freaking 3 hour drive
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll plug it in, but usually that gives me insane layover times
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah there's no way
<tsimonq2> wxl: Way too long of layoversa
<tsimonq2> *layovers
<wxl> wow that sucks
<wxl> oh well
<wxl> maybe you should google a taxi company and make sure you got everything all set
<tsimonq2> wxl: Uh no, it's an hour and a half?
<wxl> oh oops
<tsimonq2> wxl: That's what Google says :P
<wxl> i was looking at the bus XD
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: I'm just going to deal with the layovers
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: XD
<ahoneybun> you just don't have waiting skills I have
<tsimonq2> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<ahoneybun> did you get an email from Claire?
<tsimonq2> Not yet
<ahoneybun> I've taken off Friday and Monday
<ahoneybun> now 22 hours is too much lol
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: 22h 15m
<tsimonq2> O__________O
<ahoneybun> yeaaa
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping
<ahoneybun> popey: heyo
<popey> hello ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> popey: I'm wondering if someone from the UCC could comment on this post: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/donwload-ubuntu-17-04-beta-2-flavors
<ahoneybun> if any of the Kubuntu folks do, the post will not be approved since Joey seems to have an issue with us for some reason
<ahoneybun> also having a netural person might help fix the issues we're having
<popey> ahoneybun: see pm
<popey> Ok, read the article. I dont see the problem
<popey> "news site posts article and has an opinion" is not generally an objectionable thing
<ahoneybun> mm
<popey> It's not like he says "Kubuntu releases a beta and it's terrible!"
<ahoneybun> Sadly I might have to use my blog to voice my different opinion on it
<popey> knock yourself out
<popey> you (and he) are entitled to voice your opinions.
<pleia2> (we don't like echo chambers anyway)
<ahoneybun> thanks for looking at it anyway popey <3
<popey> no worries dude, anytime
<tsimonq2> popey: No, but he's basically implying that Kubuntu is useless now.
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: I look forward to reading your blog post :)
<popey> he is entitled to argue that
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: I think the talk about the post it over tho
<popey> opinions are like .. uhm.. belly buttons .. yes, that's safe... everyone has one.
<tsimonq2> Hahaha
<ahoneybun> tsimonq2: "might"
<tsimonq2> popey: So we can say that he's wrong? :)
<popey> you can voice your opinion, sure
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-03-24
<mhall119> ahoneybun: just remember to voice your disagreement respectfully, let's not start a flame-war over a beta review
<czajkowski> Aloha
<popey> morning
<ahoneybun> mhall119: tbh even if I have someone else write he would still find it disrespectful
<mhall119> ahoneybun: then maybe it's best not to write a response post, but instead just promote Kubuntu on your own
<ahoneybun> maybe
<wxl> popey: mhall119: got a bit of a problem. something came up and i can't make lfnw. my hotel room was going to house ahoneybun and tsimonq2, but now that's not going to happen. can you divert my request for funds to ahoneybun so that he can get the hotel room?
<mhall119> wxl: was the room not booked yet?
<wxl> mhall119: i do have it reserved
<mhall119> has Claire emailed you to transfer the money? If so, please let her know and tell her she can confirm with me or popey if needed
<wxl> no
<mhall119> ok, I'll make a note in our tracking spreadsheet for her
<wxl> thank you
<wxl> i'll work with the hotel to switch names
#ubuntu-community-team 2018-03-22
<Andrewich> Hi all
<tsimonq2> o/
